# Προσωπικότητα > Ναρκισσιστική Διαταραχή Προσωπικότητας >  ΘΥΜΑ ΝΑΡΚΙΣΣΙΣΤΙΚΗΣ ΔΙΑΤΑΡΑΧΗΣ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΟΤΗΤΑΣ???

## Fearfull

Η ιστορια μου. ειμαι με μια κοπελα, που εσχατως διαπιστωσα, διαβαζοντας βιβλια και παρατηρωντας συμπεριφορες πως πασχει απο ναρκισσισμο. Εχει ενα απιστευτα κορυφαιο ΕΓΩ, ψαχνει συνεχως κοπλιμεντα και επιβεβαιωση, εχει φοβο απορριψης, ειναι ανασφαλης με μηδεν αυτοεκτιμηση, προσπαθει να κανει πραγματα συνεχεια, θελει οπαδους, γινεται αποτομη, επικριτικη χωρις ιδιαιτερο λογο, αρκετα αμφιθυμη κτλ. Επισης πασχει απο νευρογενη βουλιμια. ( ισως να ειναι σημαντικο οτι η μητερα της αυτοκτονησε πασχοντας απο διπολικη διαταραχη και την μεγαλωσε ο πατερας της καθιστωντας την εξαιρετικα κακομαθημενη. ακομη της συμπεριφερεται σαν να ειναι κοριτσακι 10 ετων). Φυσικα η κοπελα ειναι πολυ χειριστικη. Το προφιλ μου και η ψυχοσυνθεση μου ειναι ακριβως παρομοια του πατερα της. Τρεχω να της ικανοποιησω καθε επιθυμια, να ειμαι εκει συνεχεια οποτε με χρειαζεται, να προλαμβανω καταστασεις. Φυσικα εχω και εγω μεριδιο ευθυνης, οντας αρκετα ανασφαλης και χαμηλης αυτοεκτιμησης, κατι που προσπαθω να δουλεψω με την ψυχοθεραπευτρια μου και που φυσικα αναγεται στην οικογενεια μου και τις προσδοκιες που ειχαν απο εμενα και προσπαθουσα να ικανοποιησω ψαχνοντας για "παρασημο". Σε αυτες τις προσδοκιες εμπεριεχεται και ο Γαμος, οπου αρχικα σε αυτην την κοπελα ειδα την συντροφο απο καποια θετικα χαρακτηριστικα της που προεβαλε ( αγαπη για παιδια, κτλ). Μαλιστα η αμφιθυμια της εκφραστηκε και σε χαρακτηριστικα γεγονοτα επι του θεματος.Δειχνει πως ειναι συντηρητικη κοπελα, μονογαμικη, πιστη, εκφραζει αναγκη για οικογενεια-παιδια. Γνωρισα τον πατερα της, αυτη τους δικους μου, μου ζητησε να παμε ταξιδια στο εξωτερικο να γνωρισω αδερφες της, διατυπωνςε συνεχως οτι κανει ονειρα για το μελλον μας, εφτιαχνε ακομη και λιστα καλεσμενων, ζητουσε δαχτυλιδι κτλ.....εγω προχωρησα σε αυτην την κινηση και το απερριψε χητωντας χρονο.
Εχω λοιπον εγκλωβιστει εκει μεσα. Σκεφτομαι να χωρισω, δεν ειμαι ευτυχισμενος, δεν ειναι καθολου περιποιητικη , δοτικη κτλ , αλλα δεν εχω τη δυναμη. Ξερω, θα πειτε...θες να κανεις παιδια με μια τετοια κοπελα? δικιο εχετε..το σκεφτομαι και αυτο.
Επισης το σεξ μας ειναι καταστροφη. Δεν προσφερει κατι, θελει μονο εγω να κανω. Μαζι μου ειναι ανοργασμικη, κατι που δεν συμβαινει οταν αυτοικανοποιειται ( αυτη μου το εξομολογηθηκε....ισως συμπτωμα ναρκισσισμου? ).
Επισης πριν τα φτιαξουμε ειχε μια σχεση που μαλλον την χωρισε αυτος για ευνοητους λογους. Στην αρχη το φαντασμα του χωρισμου της ηταν εμφανες, κουβεντιαζε για αυτο και μαλιστα αυτο που επαιρνα πισω ηταν το ποσο στηριχτικος ειμαι και ποσο υπεροχα νιωθει. Συνεχεια μου λεει λογια για το ποσο ασφαλης νιωθει, ποσο μοναδικα την αγαπω, οτι δεν εχει βιωσει κατι τετοιο ξανα, ειμαι υπεροχοες συντροφος κτλ κτλ....Το θεμα ειναι πως 15 μηνες μετα και ενω με ειχε πεισει οτι το εχει ξεπερασει πια, επανερχεται δηλωνοντας μου πως εχει αναντιστοιχια λογικης και συναισθηματος. πως με το μυαλο της με αγαπαει, αλλα στο συναισθημα νιωθει τρυπες....

θα θελα να κουβεντιασουμε για το θεμα , αν εχετε να μου πειτε καποια πραγματα προσπαθοντας να ελευθερωσω το μυαλο μου. παρομοιες εμπειριες, τροπους αντιμετωπισης , αν υπαρχουν , κτλ.
σας ευχαριστω!!!

----------


## kerasi

Γεια σου φιρφουλ. Ειναι παχια η κοπελα? Εχει χοντρυνει απ τη μασα?

----------


## Fearfull

θα ηθελα να προσθεσω 2-3 πραγματακια - δεδομενα ακομη. 

Εδω και 15 μηνες που ειμαστε μαζι, οποτε εχει αγχος-φοβο ειμαι εκει και προσκολλαται πανω μου. Εμφανιζει ενα τρυφερο προσωπο, με κανει να νιωθω μοναδικος και με ατακες του στυλ "τι θα εκανα χωρις εσενα " κτλ. Οταν κατι της παει καλα ή περναει ανεμελα ειναι σαν να μην υπαρχω. Εντελως αλλο προσωπο. Αυτη η εναλλαγη μπορει να συμβει και σε 1 μερα μεσα ή και σε ωρες.
Ειναι "τσιγκουνα". υπολογιζει πολυ το χρημα. δεν ξερω αν συνδεεται και με τσιγκουνια συναισθηματων. πχ ολο αυτο το διαστημα μου εχει κανει 1 δωρο μονο, οταν εγω την γεμιζω με δωρα κτλ. και το επιπλεον θεμα ειναι πως οταν το εχασα το δωρο, τσαντιστηκε και το πηρε εντελως προσωπικα

----------


## Fearfull

@kerasi 

παχια υπηρξε....λογω νευρογενους βουλιμιας, τρωει πολυ, αλλα τα βγαζει. οποτε παχια δεν ειναι!!!

----------


## Gamer85

> @kerasi 
> 
> παχια υπηρξε....λογω νευρογενους βουλιμιας, τρωει πολυ, αλλα τα βγαζει. οποτε παχια δεν ειναι!!!


Και εσυ δεν εχεις θεμα με αυτό ? 

Μονο και μονο που μεγαλωσε χωρις την μητερα της, κατι που είμαι σιγουρη ότι είναι ένα τεραστιο απυθμενο κενο από μονο του, το ψυχικο τραυμα που υπεστει μαθαίνοντας ότι η μητερα της δεν πεθανε απλα αλλα αυτοκτονησε, χωρια το κοινωνικο στιγμα που αφησε ενα τετοιο γεγονος, φανταζομαι ποσο πολύ θα υποφερει αυτή η γυναικα μεσα της και ποσο συσσωρευμενο θυμο και πονο θα εχει βαθια στην ψυχη της. 
Την καταλαβαινω γιατι εγω στερηθηκα τον πατερα μου και τωρα αυτό μου βγαινει σε πολλες ανασφάλειες και κενα.
Αλλα αδιαμφισβήτητα η ελλειψη μητρικης φιγούρας ποναει πολύ περισσοτερο ένα παιδι απ'οτι της πατρικης. 
Εν κατακλείδι η συμβουλη μου θα ηταν να την πεισεις να επισκεφτεί έναν ειδικο για να μπορεσει να λυσει τα ψυχολογικα θεματα που την απασχολουν.

----------


## kerasi

Φιρφουλ εγω βλεπω οτι η κοπελα σε θελει και σε αγαπαει. Μηπως ολα αυτα που λες κρυβουν μια δικη σου υπεκφυγη για δεσμευση και το χρεωνεις υποσυνειδητα σ εκεινη? Σου ειπε η κοπελα να σε χωρισει? οχι. Μην προσπαθεις να τη βγαλεις προβληματικη. Εχεις ενα δριμυ μονοπλευρο κατηγορω για την κοπελα που δε μ αρεσει. Αυτη ειναι και αμα δε σου κανε δε νομιζω να καθοσουνα τοσο καιρο μαζι της. Ισως και η ιδια βεβαια να δισταζει στον ενδεχομενο του γαμου γιατι εδω που τα λεμε ειναι μια πολυ σοβαρη αποφαση, αλλα το καλο ειναι οτι ειναι θετικη στην ιδεακαι της αρεσει η σοβαρη προοπτικη. Εγω σου προτεινω να μην προσπαθησεις να την αλλαξεις αλλα να συνεχισεις να εισαι εκει με συνεπεια και αν ευοδωθει ολα καλα. Εκτος αν καιγεσαι να παντρευτεις αμεσα, οποτε πρεπει να ξεκαθαρισει το θεμα. Να ξερεις οτι οταν παμε στη σχεση να εμπλακουμε πολυ πανω στο χαρακτηρα του αλλου και τις επιλογες του και να τον κανουμε με βαση το δικο μας κριτηριο, γινονται ολα κωλος. Τωρα για τον πρωην, μηπως εκει υπαρχει προβλημα? μιλανε ακομα? βλεπονται? και δεν ειναι βεβαιο οτι τη χωρησε για τους ευνοητους λογους που λες. Το τι εγινε δε μπορεις να το ξερεις, εκτος αν ρωτησεις και τον ιδιο. Ειναι και αλλα ζητηματα στο μηνυμα σου που μπορω να αναφερθω, σιγα σιγα θα τα δουμε αν χρειαστει. Για το σεξ παντως να ξερεις οτι η γυναικα δυσκολα τελειωνει, μη κοιτας ο αντρας που το χει πανευκολο. Θελει και μαστορια να εχεις.

----------


## Fearfull

κερασι, ειλικρινα ψαχνω μα βρω τον εαυτο μου. Δεν εχω κατηγορω, ειλικρινα παραθετω γεγονοτα. Ισως να ξαναδιαβασεις τα ποστ μου, ισως εγω δεν εγινα σαφης και κατανοητος. Οσον αφορα τον γαμο, ναι σαν προοπτικη τον κουβεντιασε, αλλα προχωρησε παραπερα. Εγραψε λιστα καλεσμενων, εψαχνε ημερομηνιες...ζητωντας δαχτυλιδι. Το εκανα και εκει ζητησε χρονο. 
Οσον αφορα το σεξ. Εχει μια σταση παγερη. περιμενει μονο απο εμενα τα παντα και πολλες φορες ειναι επικριτικη οτι δεν της την πεφτω. 
Αν ημουν ενα δριμυ κατηγορω θα ηταν ευκολο να χωρισω. Εκει δυσκολευομαι, γιατι την αγαπαω. Το συνεχιζω να ειμαι εκει, ειναι οτι γινεται και τωρα. περιμενω να ερθει κοντα μου....ερχεται μονο οταν υπαρχει κατι να την φοβιζει και ψαχνει στηριγμα και χαδι. που το προσφερω απλοχερα. Οταν δεν υπαρχει τετοιο θεμα...ειμαι απων απο τη ζωη της. 

Με τον πρωην σεν μιλαει. εχει ομως επαφη με τον αδερφο του ( παλιοι φιλοι) και διαπιστωνω απο το ιστορικο της στον υπολογιστη οτι τον τσεκαρει σε σαιτ κοινωνικης δικτυωσης....οπως τσεκαρει και κοπελες που του κανουν λαικ. Απο την αλλη βεβαια τσεκαρει και δικες μου φιλες που κανουν λαικ. Σαν να ζηλευει και τους δυο ενα πραγμα...που αυτο με αφηνει αφωνο και με απορια. 

Και ναι, μου αρεσει η κουβεντα. θεσε οποιο αλλο θεμα βρηκες στο ποστ μου.

----------


## Fearfull

οταν μου το ειπε το θεμα της...την στηριξα και την στηριζω ακομη. μου το αποδιδει και σαν προτερημα μου αυτο και ενδειξη αγαπης....

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

εμενα ολα αυτα που γραφεις 


> ΘΥΜΑ ΝΑΡΚΙΣΣΙΣΤΙΚΗΣ ΔΙΑΤΑΡΑΧΗΣ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ


 μου φαινονται ως μια δικαιολογια για να μην αλαξεις κατι.

----------


## Fearfull

@αλεξανδρος_77 

τι εννοεις? να μην αλλαξω τι?

----------


## Fearfull

> Και εσυ δεν εχεις θεμα με αυτό ? 
> 
> Μονο και μονο που μεγαλωσε χωρις την μητερα της, κατι που είμαι σιγουρη ότι είναι ένα τεραστιο απυθμενο κενο από μονο του, το ψυχικο τραυμα που υπεστει μαθαίνοντας ότι η μητερα της δεν πεθανε απλα αλλα αυτοκτονησε, χωρια το κοινωνικο στιγμα που αφησε ενα τετοιο γεγονος, φανταζομαι ποσο πολύ θα υποφερει αυτή η γυναικα μεσα της και ποσο συσσωρευμενο θυμο και πονο θα εχει βαθια στην ψυχη της. 
> Την καταλαβαινω γιατι εγω στερηθηκα τον πατερα μου και τωρα αυτό μου βγαινει σε πολλες ανασφάλειες και κενα.
> 
> Αλλα αδιαμφισβήτητα η ελλειψη μητρικης φιγούρας ποναει πολύ περισσοτερο ένα παιδι απ'οτι της πατρικης. 
> Εν κατακλείδι η συμβουλη μου θα ηταν να την πεισεις να επισκεφτεί έναν ειδικο για να μπορεσει να λυσει τα ψυχολογικα θεματα που την απασχολουν.


Εχει ξεκινησει να πηγαινει σε ειδικο για το διατροφικο της. Μακαρι να βοηθηθει. Καταλαβαινω απολυτα το τραυμα της και πιστεψε με και η ιδια παραδεχεται ποσο υπομονη κανω.

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

Συγγνώμη, διάβασα όλα τα παραπάνω κ πέρασα σε άλλη διάσταση......
Από πότε κατ΄αρχάς το γεγονός ότι κάποιου οι γονείς χωρίσανε/ η μάνα αυτοκτόνησε/πέρασε στέρηση κ φτώχεια/ ήταν θύμα bullying στο σχολείο αποτελεί δικαιολογία για να γ@μ@ει τις ζωές άλλων ανθρώπων? Ποιός είναι αυτός που είχε τα τέλεια παιδικά χρόνια, τα τέλεια οικονομικά, την τέλεια οικογένεια, την τέλεια πρώτη αγάπη κλπ? Όλοι μας κουβαλάμε τα τραύματα κ τα προβλήματά μας, από πότε γίνανε αυτά συγχωροχάρτι για να καταστρέφουμε άλλους ανθρώπους?
Fearfull ήμουν αρραβωνιασμένη 1 χρόνο (τόσο άντεξα) στα 23+ με νάρκισσο. Τότε βλέπεις δεν ήξερα τί εστί ναρκισσισμός κ δεν μπορούσα να αποκωδικοποιήσω συμπεριφορές. Αλλά κλασσικά παντού τα ίδια: Μιλάμε για ανθρώπους που θέλουν να εισπράττουν από παντού τα θαυμασμό (άλλοι για την εμφάνισή τους, άλλοι για τις βίλες κ τις πισίνες τους, ό,τι μπορείς μα φανταστείς), φθονούν απίστευτα όσους είναι καλύτεροι από αυτούς σε κάποιο τομέα, διαστρεβλώνουν τα πάντα κ τα ερμηνεύουν όπως τους συμφέρει - εξ ου κ η διαρκής εναλλαγή θέσεων κ απόψεων σήμερα συμφέρει αυτό αύριο κάτι άλλο- το "σκωτσέζικο ντους" είναι στην ημερήσια διάταξη, δεν ενδιαφέρονται καθόλου μα καθόλου για τα συναισθήματα, τα θέλω κ τις ανάγκες των άλλων, το μόνο του τους απασχολεί είναι η ικανοποίηση των δικών τους αναγκών κ θέλω, οι δικιές τους απόψεις κ διαθέσεις, ποτέ δε παραδέχονται λάθη τους κ δε λένε συγγνώμη (σιγά μην πέσουν από το θρόνο τους), στο να εντοπίζουν όμως στους άλλους ελαττώματα ή σφάλματα (πολλές φορές μετατρέποντας κ τη σταγόνα σετους καταρράκτες του Νιαγάρα) είναι πρώτοι, νοιώθουν ανώτεροι με το να υποβιβάζουν κ να εξευτελίζουν τους άλλους, τα πάντα για αυτούς είναι αυτονόητα, γιαυτό κ δεν αναγνωρίζουν τίποτα, μόνο αγνωμοσύνη κ αχαριστία είναι, όλο απαιτούν κ όλο αχόρταγοι είναι, θέλουν να τους δεκτείς όπως είναι, αλλά εκείνοι θέλουν να τα αλλάξουν σε σένα όλα κατά το δοκούν τους. Το πολύ- πολύ άμα νοιώσουν ότι σε χάνουν, να σου πετάξουν μερικά ψίχουλα προσοχής κ δήθεν συναισθημάτων κ ύστερα άντα πάλι τα ίδια από την αρχή.....

Από την άλλοι πλευρά παρουσιάζουν υψηλότατη νοημοσύνη, διαίσθηση κ ικανότητα να ξεχωρίσουν ακόμη κ μέσα σε χιλιάδες άτομα το κατάλληλο θύμα....... Τον άνθρωπο με τα γενναιόδωρα συναισθήματα, τα μεγάλα αποθέματα καλοσύνης, υπομονής, ανοχής κ αντοχής που θα υπομείνει το ακόρεστο "εγώ" τους. Κ γνωρίζουν με κάθε λεπτομέρεια ποιές ανασφάλειες κ ευαίσθητες χορδές κ ποιά βιώματα κ ποιά "κουμπιά" θα του πατήσουν κ με ποιό τρόπο, ώστε να τον χειραγωγήσουν κ να τον εκμεταλλευτούν όπως θέλουν. Άμα σου έλεγα πού με πάτησε εμένα ο πρώην εκείνος θα έμενες με το στόμα ανοικτό........ Το πράγμα γίνεται από πονεμένο ως μακάβριο....... Μπήκα σε αυτή τη σχέση στα 23 βγήκα στα 24 κ ένοιωθα γρια 224 χρονών. Εξουθενωμένη κ έχοντας χάσει τον εαυτό μου.

Αφού λοιπόν κάνεις ψυχοθεραπεία θα είσαι σε θέση πλέον να γνωρίζεις ότι:
- Η ναρκισσιστική διαταραχή προσωπικότητας εμφανίεται πολύ συχνά κ είναι ανίατη, με εξαίρεση ορισμένες υπερβολικά σπάνιες περιπτώσεις, που διαθέτουν πολύ πολύ υψηλό επίπεδο ωριμότητας, αυτογνωσίας κ αντικειμενικότητας ώστε να το παραδεκτούν κ να κάνουν πολή μα πολή όμως δουλειά με τον εαυτό τους. 
- Επειδή αποτελούν 1 ακραίο μείγμα εγωϊσμού, εγωκεντρισμού κ εγωπάθειας ΠΟΤΕ ΜΑ ΠΟΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΣΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΑΓΑΠΗΣΟΥΝ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ Κ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝ ΕΞΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΤΟΥΣ. ΌΛΟΙ ΟΙ ΓΥΡΩ ΤΟΥΣ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΕΥΟΥΝ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΕΞΥΠΗΡΕΤΟΥΝ Κ ΝΑ ΥΠΗΡΕΤΟΥΝ ΤΙΣ ΑΝΑΓΚΕΣ, ΤΑ ΟΝΕΙΡΑ Κ ΤΙΣ ΕΠΙΔΙΩΞΕΙΣ ΤΟΥΣ.
-Σε πιο προχωρημένες καταστάσεις ή όταν θύμα επιδείξει υπερβάλλουσα υποχωρητικότητα ή υποταγή, προβάλουν κ συμπεριφορές σαδισμού, δηλ. απολαμβάνουν κ ικανοποιούνται να πληγώνουν, να μειώνουν κ να ταλαιπωρούν το θύμα. Κάτι σα βρυκόλακες, που τρέφονται πίνοντας το αίμα άλλων ανθρώπων.
-Ποτέ κανενας νάρκισσος ΔΕΝ έκανε κάποιον ευτυχισμένο (άλλο κάποια πχ να θέλει τα λεφτά κάποιου που είναι νάρκισσος, ευτυχισμένη θα γίνει επειδή κάθε μήνα πάει Ν. Υόρκη κ Μιλάνο για ψώνια κ οδηγεί range rover, όχι επειδή ο νάρκισσος σαν προσωπικότητα την έκανε ευτυχισμένη). Παραμυθιάζεις τον εαυτό σου ότι εσύ θα ευτυχίσεις? 

Εγώ όμως τότε δεν ήξερα. ΕΣΥ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ. 
Οπότε η συμβουλή μου σήκω φύγε τρέχοντας........... Κ πάψε να ταϊζεις στον εαυτό σου το παραμύθι ότι μπορείς με κάποιο τρόπο να τη διαχειριστείς ή να "θεραπευτεί", σιγά μην το παραδεκτεί, βγες από την αυταπάτη κ πολύ που άργησες. Τί σου προσφέρει, αφού μόνος σου λες πως δεν είσαι ευτυχισμένος? Το να μείνεις εκεί είναι η πλέον εγγυημένη συνταγή της απόλυτης δυστυχίας. Εσύ διαλέγεις. Ο μαζοχισμός στο κρεβάτι για όσους κ όσες το γουστάρουν δε προκαλεί προβλήματα (τί να πείς, οπως τη βρίσκει ο καθένας), άντε καμιά μελανιά, όμως ο μαζοχισμός στις διαπροσωπικές σχέσεις (ανεξαρτήτως αν μιλάμε για γκομενικά, φιλικά, επαγγελματικά, οικογενειακά, οι αθρώπινες σχέσεις είναι 1 πράγμα) καρατσεκαρισμένο, οδηγεί νομοτελειακά σε αδιέξοδα, μοναξιά (με την ουσιαστική έννοια), δυστυχία κ πόνο. Πολύ πόνο. Γιατί ο νάρκισσος ΔΕΝ ΣΕΒΕΤΑΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΛΛΟΥΣ. Κ ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΙΟ ΒΑΣΙΚΟ Κ Η ΑΙΤΙΑ ΟΛΩΝ ΤΩΝ ΔΕΙΝΩΝ. ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΔΕ ΣΕ ΣΕΒΕΤΑΙ ΘΑ ΣΕ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΝΑ ΥΠΟΦΕΡΕΙΣ. ΑΝ ΔΕ ΣΕΒΕΣΑΙ ΕΣΥ ΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΣΟΥ Κ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΑΞΙΟΠΡΕΠΕΙΑ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΑ, ΓΙΑΤΙ Ο ΙΔΙΟΣ ΘΑ ΕΠΙΛΕΞΕΙΣ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΣΤΙΣ ΟΠΟΙΕΣ ΘΑ ΥΠΟΦΕΡΕΙΣ.

Κάποτε μου είχαν περιγράψει την εξάρτηση που σου δημιουργεί 1 νάρκισσος (επειδή ξέρει πού θα "πατήσει" μέσα σου για να σε φέρει στην εξάρτηση) με την εξάρτηση της ηρωίνης: Όσο είσαι κολλημένος δεν αντιλαμβάνεσαι την κατάντια κ τον εξευτελισμό. Αλλά αν υπομείνεις όσα στερητικά σύνδρομα χρειαστεί κ καθαρίσει το μυαλό σου, συνειδητοποιείς την αθλιότητα που βρισκόσουν κ κάνεις το σταυρό σου κ με τα 2 σου χέρια που γλίτωσες..... Κ όσο ο ντίλερ σε έχει "δεδομένο πελάτη" δε σου δίνει ούτε το παραμικρό αν δε του δώσεις όσα ζητάει, αλλά όταν υποψιαστεί ότι πας να ξεκόψεις, εκεί σε κερνάει καμιά ψιλή να ξανακολλήσεις. Άρα ξεκόλλα. Ή τουλάχισοτν μην έχεις την αυταπάτη ότι η ηρωϊνη δε σκοτώνει, σα να λέμε ότι η εξάρτηση από νάρκισσο άνθρωπο δε θα σε σκοτώσει ψυχολογικά και συναισθηματικά. Το να προσπαθείς να κερδίσεις την ανύπαρκτη αγάπη τους με το να ικανοποιείς τα καπρίτσια τους, τότε φίλε το έχεις εξ ορισμού χάσει, γιατί το "εγώ" τους είναι ανικανοποίητο. Είναι σα να τρέχεις σε αγώνα με τη σκιά σου κ τον ήλιο πίσω σου, είσαι καταδικασμένος να έρχεσαι πάντα 2ος, ας είσαι κ ο Carl Luis.

Αυτά από εμένα, τον ελάχιστο σεβασμό κ ειλικρίνεια να διαθέτεις απέναντι στον εαυτό σου. φύγε τρέχοντας κ μη κοιτάς πίσω. Κ άσε τα περί ανασφάλειας κ έλλειψης αυτοπεποίθησης γιατί γιαυτό σε διάλεξε, εκεί ακριβώς ποντάρει, αφού επιδιώκει να σε κάνει να νοιώσεις προβληματικός κ ότι είσαι τυχερός που βρέθηκε στο δρόμο σου μια τέοια θεά. Θα δεις όταν φύγεις πόσο θα σου τονωθεί το ηθικό, άλλος άνθρωπος θα γίνεις. Κ όπως είδες, τη διατροφική διαταραχή δεν την αναφέρω καν, ούτε πταίσμα δεν είναι μπροστά στο ναρκισσισμό........

----------


## Diana1982

Εγώ διάβασα όλα σου τα ποστ φίαρφουλ και δεν είδα στοιχεία ναρκισιστικής προσωπικότητας...βέβαια δεν γνωρίζω την κοπέλα προσωπικά ούτε είμαι ειδικός για να κάνω γνωματεύσεις...
Σε κάποιες τέτοιες περιπτώσεις ή σου αρέσει και το προχωράς ή αν δεν σου αρέσει και κάπου μπάζει η βάρκα -την κάνεις με ελαφριά πηδηματάκια.

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

Καλα στα λεει η Μαριποζα κοψε λασπη,πως θα ζησεις μια ζωη με τετοιο ατομο.Σκεψου τα παιδια σου τουλαχιστον.

----------


## world

> θα ηθελα να προσθεσω 2-3 πραγματακια - δεδομενα ακομη. 
> 
> Εδω και 15 μηνες που ειμαστε μαζι, οποτε εχει αγχος-φοβο ειμαι εκει και προσκολλαται πανω μου. Εμφανιζει ενα τρυφερο προσωπο, με κανει να νιωθω μοναδικος και με ατακες του στυλ "τι θα εκανα χωρις εσενα " κτλ. Οταν κατι της παει καλα ή περναει ανεμελα ειναι σαν να μην υπαρχω. Εντελως αλλο προσωπο. Αυτη η εναλλαγη μπορει να συμβει και σε 1 μερα μεσα ή και σε ωρες.
> Ειναι "τσιγκουνα". υπολογιζει πολυ το χρημα. δεν ξερω αν συνδεεται και με τσιγκουνια συναισθηματων. πχ *ολο αυτο το διαστημα μου εχει κανει 1 δωρο μονο, οταν εγω την γεμιζω με δωρα κτλ*. και το επιπλεον θεμα ειναι πως οταν το εχασα το δωρο, τσαντιστηκε και το πηρε εντελως προσωπικα


Ελπίζω να μπορείς αποσταστιοποιούμενος για λίγο από τον εαυτό σου και κοιτάζοντας αυτό που έγραψες (το σημείο με τα bold γράμματα) να αναγνωρίσεις τη δική σου καθαρά ευθύνη. Κανείς δε σου έβαλε το πιστόλι στο κεφάλι και σου είπε θέλω δώρα. Ήταν δική σου επιλογή και δική σου ευθύνη....


....όπως δική σου επιλογή κι ευθύνη είναι ότι είσαι μαζί της.

όλα αυτά που μας έχεις γράψει, τα παράπονα σου, τις ανησυχίες σου, τις σκέψεις για χωρισμό, τα έχεις εκφράσει με κάποιο τρόπο σε εκείνη; Αν όχι, εδώ υπάρχει πρόβλημα έλλειψης διεκδικητικής συμπεριφοράς και αδυναμία έκφρασης μέσα στη σχέση, αν ναι, τότε θα έχει ενδιαφέρον να μάθουμε πώς πήγε!

----------


## world

> κερασι, ειλικρινα ψαχνω μα βρω τον εαυτο μου. Δεν εχω κατηγορω, ειλικρινα παραθετω γεγονοτα. Ισως να ξαναδιαβασεις τα ποστ μου, ισως εγω δεν εγινα σαφης και κατανοητος. *Οσον αφορα τον γαμο, ναι σαν προοπτικη τον κουβεντιασε, αλλα προχωρησε παραπερα. Εγραψε λιστα καλεσμενων, εψαχνε ημερομηνιες...ζητωντας δαχτυλιδι. Το εκανα και εκει ζητησε χρονο.* 
> Οσον αφορα το σεξ. Εχει μια σταση παγερη. περιμενει μονο απο εμενα τα παντα και πολλες φορες ειναι επικριτικη οτι δεν της την πεφτω. 
> Αν ημουν ενα δριμυ κατηγορω θα ηταν ευκολο να χωρισω. Εκει δυσκολευομαι, γιατι την αγαπαω. Το συνεχιζω να ειμαι εκει, ειναι οτι γινεται και τωρα. περιμενω να ερθει κοντα μου....ερχεται μονο οταν υπαρχει κατι να την φοβιζει και ψαχνει στηριγμα και χαδι. που το προσφερω απλοχερα. Οταν δεν υπαρχει τετοιο θεμα...ειμαι απων απο τη ζωη της. 
> 
> Με τον πρωην σεν μιλαει. εχει ομως επαφη με τον αδερφο του ( παλιοι φιλοι) και διαπιστωνω απο το ιστορικο της στον υπολογιστη οτι τον τσεκαρει σε σαιτ κοινωνικης δικτυωσης....οπως τσεκαρει και κοπελες που του κανουν λαικ. Απο την αλλη βεβαια τσεκαρει και δικες μου φιλες που κανουν λαικ. Σαν να ζηλευει και τους δυο ενα πραγμα...που αυτο με αφηνει αφωνο και με απορια. 
> 
> Και ναι, μου αρεσει η κουβεντα. θεσε οποιο αλλο θεμα βρηκες στο ποστ μου.


Αυτό είναι καμπανάκι λίγο ότι πιθανώς δεν την ενδιέφερε ο γάμος, αλλά η επιβεβαίωση ότι θα την παντρευόσουν ;) Δεν ξέρω αν εσύ βλέπεις ό,τι βλέπω...

Προς άλλους σχολιαστές: Δε μπορούμε με βεβαιότητα να τοποθετηθούμε ή να κάνουμε διάγνωση. Ούτε να πάρουμε εμείς την απόφαση για τον άνθρωπο. Αυτός θα πάρει την απόφαση και την ευθύνη της επιλογής που θα κάνει. Εμείς απλά να αναδείξουμε κάποια σημεία μπορούμε κατά τη γνώμη μου.

Για ό,τι θέλετε στη διάθεση σας

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

> Αυτό είναι καμπανάκι λίγο ότι πιθανώς δεν την ενδιέφερε ο γάμος, αλλά η επιβεβαίωση ότι θα την παντρευόσουν ;) Δεν ξέρω αν εσύ βλέπεις ό,τι βλέπω...
> 
> Προς άλλους σχολιαστές: Δε μπορούμε με βεβαιότητα να τοποθετηθούμε ή να κάνουμε διάγνωση. Ούτε να πάρουμε εμείς την απόφαση για τον άνθρωπο. Αυτός θα πάρει την απόφαση και την ευθύνη της επιλογής που θα κάνει. Εμείς απλά να αναδείξουμε κάποια σημεία μπορούμε κατά τη γνώμη μου.
> 
> Για ό,τι θέλετε στη διάθεση σας


Εννοείται, διάγνωση δεν έκανα, ο ίδιος ανέφερε ΝΔΠ. Σαφώς κ επιλογή του είναι η συγκεκριμένη κοπέλα....... Κ η αυτοκτονία επιλογή είναι, εγώ είπα 2 λογάκια επειδή δυστυχώς έχω ίδια εμπειρία. Από εκεί κ πέρα, δικό του το σκοινί, δικός του κ ο λαιμός....

----------


## world

> Εννοείται, διάγνωση δεν έκανα, ο ίδιος ανέφερε ΝΔΠ. Σαφώς κ επιλογή του είναι η συγκεκριμένη κοπέλα....... Κ η αυτοκτονία επιλογή είναι, εγώ είπα 2 λογάκια επειδή δυστυχώς έχω ίδια εμπειρία. Από εκεί κ πέρα, δικό του το σκοινί, δικός του κ ο λαιμός....


Διάβασα με ενδιαφέρον το κείμενο σου.

Βίωσες ποτέ narcissistic rage απ' αυτόν; Δηλαδή εκρήξεις οργής... Αυτό μπορεί να συμβεί είτε αν αμφισβητήσεις το οικοδόμημα του, είτε αν συμβούν πράγματα που τον κάνουν να νιώσει ότι χάνει γενικά τον έλεγχο, τη γη κάτω απ' τα πόδια του κτλ.

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

Αμέ....... Τί λες τώρα?Το παραμικρό, πραγματικό ή φανταστικό να απειλούσε την τέλεια προσωπικότητά του κ αξιοζήλευτα επιτεύγματά του γινότανε...... Βιετνάμ. Κ εκεί θέλει γερό στομάχι κ γερά νεύρα. Κ πολλή αναισθησία

----------


## Fearfull

Παιδια και μονο το ενδιαφερον σας και η κουβεντα ειναι σημαντικο πραγμα. φυσικα και η αποφαση ειναι δικη μου και μονο. Ουτε ψαχνω συμβουλες, απλα ανθρωποι ειμαστε και παντα θελουμε διαφορες οπτικες. Κανεις δεν θεωρω οτι υποχρεωνει τον αλλο να κανει κατι. Και των δυο σας τα σχολια ειναι χρησιμα, σωστα - λαθος δεν το κρινω. Μπορει και εγω να εχω μια λαθος αντιληψη και ενα σχολιο να μου ανοιξει καπως το μυαλο.τηνδιαγνωση ναι την εκανα εγω, διαβαζοντας περι νπδ και βλεποντας συμπεριφορες να ταιριαζουν σαν κομματια παζλ. Μπορει και να μην ριναι, μπορει και να ειναι κατι χειροτερο. Νπδ σε συνδυασμο με διπολικη διαταραχη. Οτι και να εχει ο αλλος βεβαια , το θεμα το εχουμε εμεις. για μενα δεν υπαρχει χειριστικος ανθρωπος, υπαρχει χειριζομενος. Mariposa7 ( καλα τα λες, αυτο το 7 τι το θελες...:-Ρ) η βουλιμια εχει νομιζω σχεση με την νπδ. Διαστρεβλωμενη εικονα εαυτου......

----------


## Fearfull

@ world 
Φυσικα την ευθυνη την φερω εγω και μονο εγω!!!! Δεν τα ριχνω στον αλλον. Ο αλλος ειναι οπως ειναι!!!! Εγω εφτιαξα ενα παραμυθακι στο μυαλο μου, χρησιμοποιωντας λογια και πραξεις του αλλου, που στην τελικη αλλιως τα ελεγε και ταβιωνε ο αλλος και αλλιως τα εκλαμβανα εγω. Οποτε my bad!!!! 

@mariposa7 
Με αγγιξε πολυ η ιστορια σου. Καποια σημεια ειναι σαν να τα ζω. Μονο που συγγνωμη εγω ακουω, αλλα μαλλον ειναι συγγνωμη για να μην χαλαστει η εικονα και οχι ειλικρινης συγγνωμη

----------


## world

Εγώ και συγνωμες και κλάματα έχω ρίξει.. Δε σημαίνει τίποτα. Κόλπο είναι.


Πάντως δεν το κάνει ο άλλος αυτό συνειδητά. Αυτή η παρεξήγηση πρέπει να αρθεί. Δεν είναι ο Νάρκισσος κάποιος που ξέρει τι κάνει και το κάνει συνειδητοποιημένα και απενοχοποιημένα. Αυτός/ή μπορεί να νομίζει και ότι είναι ρομαντικός, πιστός και ότι οι άλλοι δεν τον καταλαβαίνουν.

Αυτό βέβαια δε σημαίνει ότι εσύ πρέπει να κάτσεις να τα υπομένεις..

----------


## Fearfull

Ετσι ακριβως!!!!!

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

> @ world 
> Φυσικα την ευθυνη την φερω εγω και μονο εγω!!!! Δεν τα ριχνω στον αλλον. Ο αλλος ειναι οπως ειναι!!!! Εγω εφτιαξα ενα παραμυθακι στο μυαλο μου, χρησιμοποιωντας λογια και πραξεις του αλλου, που στην τελικη αλλιως τα ελεγε και ταβιωνε ο αλλος και αλλιως τα εκλαμβανα εγω. Οποτε my bad!!!! 
> 
> @mariposa7 
> Με αγγιξε πολυ η ιστορια σου. Καποια σημεια ειναι σαν να τα ζω. Μονο που συγγνωμη εγω ακουω, αλλα μαλλον ειναι συγγνωμη για να μην χαλαστει η εικονα και οχι ειλικρινης συγγνωμη


 Εγω απλα σου λεω τα συναισθηματα που προσφερεις κ τη χαρα κ ευτυχια που θελεις να μπορεις να τα μοιραστεις με τον αλλο.Δηλ. να αφιερωθεις κ να στρεψεις την προσοχη σου σε 1 ανθρωπο που ειναι σε θεση να τα αναγνωρισει (οχι στα λογια αλλα στις πραξεις), να ανταποκριθει κ να αποδωσει. Βρες καποια που θα χαιρεται να σε κανει ευτυχισμενο εσενα οχι μονο την παρτη της, οπως χαιρεσαι κ εσυ να την εχεις ευτυχισμενη.

Εμενα η δικια μου ιστορια ειναι πολυ χειροτερη απο τη δικια σου, γιατι το δικο μου "ευαισθητο σημειο" αφορουσε ασθενεια που μου στερησε τα πιο αγαπημενα μου προσωπα, το πλεον αγαπημενο πεθαινε στα χερια μου επι 1 1/2 χρονο υπο τραγικες συνθηκες εκει με πατησε.

Το 7 ειναι επειδη κ το πραγματικο μου ονομα 7 γραμματα εχει.

Επισης σημασια δεν εχει η ταμπελα της διαταραχης, αλλα το ποια ειναι τα δικα σου ορια κ θελω σε αυτη τη ζωη.

----------


## Fearfull

Καταλαβα οτι η ιστορια σου ειναι τραγικη. Απλα ισως το καλο ειναι οτι την εζησες στα 24 κ οχι στα 38. Φυσικα κ ρολο δεν παιζει η ταμπελα, το τρικ μου ισως ειναι , η αμυνα μου να ονομασω πραγματα, μπας κ μπορεσω να αποδομησω. Αυτο που καταλαβαινω ειναι πως ερωτευεσαι μια εικονα κ οχι εναν ανθρωπο.

----------


## Fearfull

mariposa7 να σε ρωτησω κατι??

βιωνες την παρακατω συμπεριφορα? 
οταν ο αλλος ειχε προβλημα, φοβοταν, αγχωνοταν, τον πιανανε ανασφαλειες μα προσκολλαται πανω σου, να σε κανει να νιωθεις οτι εισαι η μια και μοναδικη για αυτον, οτι χωριες εσενα δεν θα τα καταφερνε κτλ κτλ κτλ.......ενω αν ηταν οκ, περναγε καλα με οποιοδηποτε τροπο ( ασχολιες, φιλους κτλ κτλ ) να ηταν εντελως απων και να ενιωθες οτι εσυ δεν ησουν πουθενα?? Και το ολο αυτο μετα εσυ να το βιωνεις σας σκωτσεζικο ντουζ?? Σε φαση..τι γινεται τωρα??

----------


## betelgeuse

Fearfull , αντι να προσπαθεις να αναλυσεις την συμπεριφορα της κοπελας σου , προσπαθησε να αναλυσεις το γιατι εσυ παραμενεις σε μια τετοια σχεση .
Στον τιτλο του θεματος σου εχεις βαλει την λεξη θυμα , γιατι ?
Αν νιωθεις θυμα γιατι επιμενεις εκει και δεν φευγεις?
Ξερεις πολλες φορες προτιμουμε , ισως συνειδητα ισως ασυνειδητα , να κατηγορησουμε αλλους γιατι φοβομαστε να αντιμετωπισουμε τα λαθη και τις ανασφαλειες μας .

----------


## Fearfull

Μαζι σου απολυτα!!!! Το κανω, προσπαθω μεσα απο μεγαλη ενδοσκοπηση κ ψυχοθεραπεια!

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

Δεν ειμαι σιγουρη αν αυτο που περιγραφεις στοιχειοθετει ναρκισσιστικη διαταραχη, ο πλεον αρμοδιος να στο απαντησει ειναι ο world. Αυτο που περιγραφεις, σορυ κιολας, πιο πολυ σε παλιοχαρακτηρα μου φερνει, γιατι οπως καταλαβαινεις, δεν παραπεμπουν οπωσδηποτε τα συμφεροντολογικα η εκμεταλλευτικα στοιχεια καποιου χαρακτηρα κ σε διαταραχη προσωπικοτητας.Ισως απλα να σε ειχε δεδομενο.

Απο την αλλη πλευρα, κ αυτο που βιωσα εγω δεν απεχει κ πολυ κατα 1 εννοια.Το καλο κ τρυφερο του προσωπο εκδηλωνοταν σε φασεις:
-πιεσης κ αγχους λογω εξωτερικων παραγοντων, οταν δηλ. εψαχνε στηριγμα
-οταν μου εκανε πλυση εγκεφαλου για την ασθενεια που ειχε περασει προσφατα, στο ακουσμα κ μονο της οποιας μου κοβονται τα γονατα........ Φυσικα επιτηδες για να ανεχομαι τα παντα κ να περναει παντα το δικο του, γιατι ως χαρακτηρας στα κανονικα μου σιγουρα δε με λες ανθρωπο που "χαριζεται" ευκολα.
-οταν με εψηνε για γαμο κ κοινο μελλον (κοινο μελλον κατα την αποψη του=μονοπλευρη κ μονιμη αφωσιωση απο εμενα στο προσωπο του)
-οταν αντιλαμβανοταν πως εφτανα στα ορια μου
Επισης, περασα αυτο που ο world ονομασε ναρκισσιστικες εκρηξεις οργης σε ολο τους το μεγαλειο: Απιστευτες εκρηξεις θυμου, εκτοξευση προσβολων (εστω κ με το γαντι), παρανοικη διαστρεβλωση ολων των δεδομενων, ασυστολη επιθετικοτητα κ σκληροτητα.Κ αυτα οποτε συνεβαινε κ το παραμικρο (μιλαμε για παρανοικες λεπτομερειες) που θα μπορουσε με οποιονδηποτε τροπο να ερμηνευτει ως ιχνος αμφισβητησης της μοναδικοτητας, αυθεντιας, ορθοτητας ολων των κρισεων κ επιλογων του η ως αρνηση πληρους υποταγης σε αυτον.Αλλα αναφερομαι σε κατασταση περα απο καθε λογικη, ειχα καταντησει (στην πραγματικοτητα ειμαι το ακριβως αντιθετο) οτιδηποτε κ να σκεφτω να πω/να μην πω/να κανω/να μην κανω να το φιλτραρω πρωτα 200 φορες απο το μυαλο μου για το πως θα το εκλαβει κ πως θα αντιδρασει (πες το κ τρομοκρατια).Γιατι πχ δεν ηταν πως ειχε 5 ιδιορυθμιες, οποτε λες οκ, σε αυτα τα 5 σημεια προσεχουμε πως θα τα χειριστουμε, εδω δεν ηξερα απο που θα μου'ρθει κ πως θα ξεσπασει........ Ειχα βεβαια βρει κ εγω μεθοδους να "κουμανταρω" το "εγω" του κ πραγματι λειτουργουσε, αλλα τι να το κανεις, το συνολο ηταν κολαση.......

Αδιαφορια, οπως την εννοεις, υπο την εννοια να περναει καλα αλλου κ να με εχει γραμμενη, οχι δεν ειδα, απο τις αρχες του τρελου ενθουσιασμου μεχρι το τελος με ηθελε συνεχεια διπλα του. Αδιαφορια τετοιου ειδους που λες, εδειξε σε 2-3 μεμονωμενες περιπτωσεις για να μου "δειξει ποιος εχει το πανω χερι", αλλα απο μικρη εχω μαθει να μην τσιμπαω σε αυτο. ΟΜΩΣ σε ολους τους τσακωμους πισω εκανα εγω, παντα καταπιεζομουν κ υποχωρουσα εγω, εκεινος μεταμελεια εδειξε 1 μονο φορα κ παλι πολυ εμμεσα.Αδιαφορια πληρης υπηρχε απο την αρχη για τα ενδιαφεροντα μου, τα θελω, τις αναγκες κ τα προβληματα μου κ οσο για τα πιστευω κ τις αποψεις μου............ τα μισα δεν τα ενεκρινε. Υπηρχαν μονο τα δικα του θελω κ αναγκες κ εγω υπηρχα μονο για να τα ικανοποιω.Παααααααρα ηταν κοντρα ρολος για μενα για να τον αντεξω, κ οσο αντεξα αντεξα επειδη με πατησε εκει που παραλυω......

Επειδη ομως εχω γνωρισει κ αλλους ναρκισσους, μπορω να σου πω κ για καποια επιπλεον συμπτωματα που μπορεις να συναντησεις:
-Αυτοπροβολη δηλ. η τακτικη του να αποδιδει ο αλλος σε εσενα δικα του χαρακτηριστικα σαν αμυνα, ωστε να μην προλαβεις να τα εντοπισεις εσυ σε αυτον πχ ειναι ο αλλος σπαταλος/τσιγκουνης θα σε κατηγορησει εσενα για σπαταλη/τσιγκουνια.
-Επειδη προκειται για ακρως ευθραυστες κ εαυλωτες προσωπικοτητες, αν βγει στην επιφανεια καποιο ελαττωμα τους θα στρεψουν το ενδιαφερον στα δικα σου ελαττωματα κ προβληματικα σημεια, μεγεθυνοντας τα κ αλλοιωνοντας ακομα δεδομενα κ καταστασεις. Δηλ αν παρουσιαστει κατι που θιγει την τελεια εικονα τους (εσυ μπορει να μην εχεις κανει το παραμικρο επικριτικο σχολιο η απο διακριτικοτητα μπορει να εχεις προσποιηθει οτι δεν το εχεις καν προσεξει, το θεμα ειναι οτι ο ναρκισσος νοιωθει οτι εχει εκτεθει κ ενεργοποιειται η ανασφαλεια του), τοτε στρεφονται εναντιον σου κ χρησιμοποιουν το ο,τι μπορεις να φανταστεις.........Ξυπνας αργα οταν δε δουλευεις (επειδη εισαι κομματια);Θα σου πουν οτι εισαι 1 ρεμαλι, με αναποδα ωραρια που χανει ολη του τη μερα. Οδηγεις μια χαρα?Θα σου πουν οτι δεν ξαναμπαινουν στο αυτοκινητο σου γιατι νοιωθουν οτι θα βγαλουν εξω ο,τι εφαγαν τους τελευταιους 4 μηνες- βλεπεις ακομα κ αν δεν υπαρχει ελαττωμα πρεπει να το εφευρουν για να πιστεψεις ποοοοοοοοοοοσο τυχερος εισαι εσυ, 1 κοινος θνητος με τοσα κουσουρια που σε επελεξαν.

Το θεμα παλικαρι μου ειναι αν εισαι ευτυχισμενος. Αν μπορει η αλλη να σε κανει ευτυχισμενο, ας ειναι κ σχιζοφρενης, δεν τρεχει κατι, μπορει ομως?
Κ να ξερεις, οταν ο γαμος αποτελει αυτοσκοπο συνεπαγεται καταστροφη......

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

Δεν ειμαι σιγουρη αν αυτο που περιγραφεις στοιχειοθετει ναρκισσιστικη διαταραχη, ο πλεον αρμοδιος να στο απαντησει ειναι ο world. Αυτο που περιγραφεις, σορυ κιολας, πιο πολυ σε παλιοχαρακτηρα μου φερνει, γιατι οπως καταλαβαινεις, δεν παραπεμπουν οπωσδηποτε τα συμφεροντολογικα η εκμεταλλευτικα στοιχεια καποιου χαρακτηρα κ σε διαταραχη προσωπικοτητας.Ισως απλα να σε ειχε δεδομενο.

Απο την αλλη πλευρα, κ αυτο που βιωσα εγω δεν απεχει κ πολυ κατα 1 εννοια.Το καλο κ τρυφερο του προσωπο εκδηλωνοταν σε φασεις:
-πιεσης κ αγχους λογω εξωτερικων παραγοντων, οταν δηλ. εψαχνε στηριγμα
-οταν μου εκανε πλυση εγκεφαλου για την ασθενεια που ειχε περασει προσφατα, στο ακουσμα κ μονο της οποιας μου κοβονται τα γονατα........ Φυσικα επιτηδες για να ανεχομαι τα παντα κ να περναει παντα το δικο του, γιατι ως χαρακτηρας στα κανονικα μου σιγουρα δε με λες ανθρωπο που "χαριζεται" ευκολα.
-οταν με εψηνε για γαμο κ κοινο μελλον (κοινο μελλον κατα την αποψη του=μονοπλευρη κ μονιμη αφωσιωση απο εμενα στο προσωπο του)
-οταν αντιλαμβανοταν πως εφτανα στα ορια μου
Επισης, περασα αυτο που ο world ονομασε ναρκισσιστικες εκρηξεις οργης σε ολο τους το μεγαλειο: Απιστευτες εκρηξεις θυμου, εκτοξευση προσβολων (εστω κ με το γαντι), παρανοικη διαστρεβλωση ολων των δεδομενων, ασυστολη επιθετικοτητα κ σκληροτητα.Κ αυτα οποτε συνεβαινε κ το παραμικρο (μιλαμε για παρανοικες λεπτομερειες) που θα μπορουσε με οποιονδηποτε τροπο να ερμηνευτει ως ιχνος αμφισβητησης της μοναδικοτητας, αυθεντιας, ορθοτητας ολων των κρισεων κ επιλογων του η ως αρνηση πληρους υποταγης σε αυτον.Αλλα αναφερομαι σε κατασταση περα απο καθε λογικη, ειχα καταντησει (στην πραγματικοτητα ειμαι το ακριβως αντιθετο) οτιδηποτε κ να σκεφτω να πω/να μην πω/να κανω/να μην κανω να το φιλτραρω πρωτα 200 φορες απο το μυαλο μου για το πως θα το εκλαβει κ πως θα αντιδρασει (πες το κ τρομοκρατια).Γιατι πχ δεν ηταν πως ειχε 5 ιδιορυθμιες, οποτε λες οκ, σε αυτα τα 5 σημεια προσεχουμε πως θα τα χειριστουμε, εδω δεν ηξερα απο που θα μου'ρθει κ πως θα ξεσπασει........ Ειχα βεβαια βρει κ εγω μεθοδους να "κουμανταρω" το "εγω" του κ πραγματι λειτουργουσε, αλλα τι να το κανεις, το συνολο ηταν κολαση.......

Αδιαφορια, οπως την εννοεις, υπο την εννοια να περναει καλα αλλου κ να με εχει γραμμενη, οχι δεν ειδα, απο τις αρχες του τρελου ενθουσιασμου μεχρι το τελος με ηθελε συνεχεια διπλα του. Αδιαφορια τετοιου ειδους που λες, εδειξε σε 2-3 μεμονωμενες περιπτωσεις για να μου "δειξει ποιος εχει το πανω χερι", αλλα απο μικρη εχω μαθει να μην τσιμπαω σε αυτο. ΟΜΩΣ σε ολους τους τσακωμους πισω εκανα εγω, παντα καταπιεζομουν κ υποχωρουσα εγω, εκεινος μεταμελεια εδειξε 1 μονο φορα κ παλι πολυ εμμεσα.Αδιαφορια πληρης υπηρχε απο την αρχη για τα ενδιαφεροντα μου, τα θελω, τις αναγκες κ τα προβληματα μου κ οσο για τα πιστευω κ τις αποψεις μου............ τα μισα δεν τα ενεκρινε. Υπηρχαν μονο τα δικα του θελω κ αναγκες κ εγω υπηρχα μονο για να τα ικανοποιω.Παααααααρα ηταν κοντρα ρολος για μενα για να τον αντεξω, κ οσο αντεξα αντεξα επειδη με πατησε εκει που παραλυω......

Επειδη ομως εχω γνωρισει κ αλλους ναρκισσους, μπορω να σου πω κ για καποια επιπλεον συμπτωματα που μπορεις να συναντησεις:
-Αυτοπροβολη δηλ. η τακτικη του να αποδιδει ο αλλος σε εσενα δικα του χαρακτηριστικα σαν αμυνα, ωστε να μην προλαβεις να τα εντοπισεις εσυ σε αυτον πχ ειναι ο αλλος σπαταλος/τσιγκουνης θα σε κατηγορησει εσενα για σπαταλη/τσιγκουνια.
-Επειδη προκειται για ακρως ευθραυστες κ εαυλωτες προσωπικοτητες, αν βγει στην επιφανεια καποιο ελαττωμα τους θα στρεψουν το ενδιαφερον στα δικα σου ελαττωματα κ προβληματικα σημεια, μεγεθυνοντας τα κ αλλοιωνοντας ακομα δεδομενα κ καταστασεις. Δηλ αν παρουσιαστει κατι που θιγει την τελεια εικονα τους (εσυ μπορει να μην εχεις κανει το παραμικρο επικριτικο σχολιο η απο διακριτικοτητα μπορει να εχεις προσποιηθει οτι δεν το εχεις καν προσεξει, το θεμα ειναι οτι ο ναρκισσος νοιωθει οτι εχει εκτεθει κ ενεργοποιειται η ανασφαλεια του), τοτε στρεφονται εναντιον σου κ χρησιμοποιουν το ο,τι μπορεις να φανταστεις.........Ξυπνας αργα οταν δε δουλευεις (επειδη εισαι κομματια);Θα σου πουν οτι εισαι 1 ρεμαλι, με αναποδα ωραρια που χανει ολη του τη μερα. Οδηγεις μια χαρα?Θα σου πουν οτι δεν ξαναμπαινουν στο αυτοκινητο σου γιατι νοιωθουν οτι θα βγαλουν εξω ο,τι εφαγαν τους τελευταιους 4 μηνες- βλεπεις ακομα κ αν δεν υπαρχει ελαττωμα πρεπει να το εφευρουν για να πιστεψεις ποοοοοοοοοοοσο τυχερος εισαι εσυ, 1 κοινος θνητος με τοσα κουσουρια που σε επελεξαν.

Το θεμα παλικαρι μου ειναι αν εισαι ευτυχισμενος. Αν μπορει η αλλη να σε κανει ευτυχισμενο, ας ειναι κ σχιζοφρενης, δεν τρεχει κατι, μπορει ομως?
Κ να ξερεις, οταν ο γαμος αποτελει αυτοσκοπο συνεπαγεται καταστροφη......

----------


## anxious4ever

maripoza...ενα θελω να σου πω απο χτες που σε παρακολουθω.RESPECT και ΥΠΟΚΛΙΝΟΜΑΙ στον τροπο που εχεις προσεγγισει το συγκεκριμενο θεμα.
δεν μπορω να βοηθησω γιατι δεν γνωριζω περι ναρκισισμου.
το μονο που μπορω να πω οτι με προβληματιζει..ειναι οτι πολλοι ανθρωποι εχουν τετοια χαρακτηριστικα...το θεμα ειναι οτι πασχουν?ή απλα ειναι ετσι κωλοχαρακτηρες..?
μπορεις να ξεχωρισεις την παθηση απο την ιδιοσυγκρασια?
ή η ιδιοσυγκρασια αυτη αποτελει παθηση?
ισδου το ερωτημα...εχω μπερδευτει..

----------


## λιλιουμ

κανεις ενηλικας δεν ειναι θυμα κανενος. εκτος και τον κρατανε ομηρο με το ζορι στο υπογειο. γκρρρ αγριευομαι με κατι τετοιους τιτλους. Επισης, αν καποιος εχει γνωρισει τετοια ζευγαρια "θυματων και θυτων", θα μπερδευοτανε πολυ ποιος τελικα ειναι το θυμα και ποιος ο θυτης. Θα εβλεπε οτι οι ρολοι συνεχως εναλλασσονται. Αυτες οι δυσλειτουργικες σχεσεις εξυπηρετουν με εναν ανωμαλο τροπο και τους δυο. Για αυτο και συνεχιζονται και παραμενουν σε αυτες.

----------


## paoki

καλά ρε φιλε η κοπέλα σου έχει βουλιμία, και εσύ ασχολείσαι άμα σου δίνει ενδιαφέρον όταν υπάρχουν άλλοι άνθρωποι, η άμα σου πήρε περισσότερα δωράκια από όσα τις έκανες???? μάλλον εσύ έχεις θέματα λεβέντη μου, όχι αυτή... καταρχήν όταν κανεις δώρο σε μια κοπέλα, δεν περιμένεις να ανταποδώσει, το κανεις πολύ απλά επειδή γουστάρεις και όχι να κάθεσαι να μετράς ποσα σου έκανε και εκείνη έλεος... όπως και δεν γίνετε η κοπέλα να ασχολείται όλο το 24ορο μαζί σου επειδή είσαι ανασφαλής...θα έχει και τις κοινωνικές τις συναναστροφές, και τις δουλειές ,και όλα, δεν γίνετε ταυτόχρονα να σου κάνει και αγαπούλες... ούτε 15χρόνο δεν κάνει έτσι φιλε έχεις μεγάλο θέμα ....

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

> maripoza...ενα θελω να σου πω απο χτες που σε παρακολουθω.RESPECT και ΥΠΟΚΛΙΝΟΜΑΙ στον τροπο που εχεις προσεγγισει το συγκεκριμενο θεμα.
> δεν μπορω να βοηθησω γιατι δεν γνωριζω περι ναρκισισμου.
> το μονο που μπορω να πω οτι με προβληματιζει..ειναι οτι πολλοι ανθρωποι εχουν τετοια χαρακτηριστικα...το θεμα ειναι οτι πασχουν?ή απλα ειναι ετσι κωλοχαρακτηρες..?
> μπορεις να ξεχωρισεις την παθηση απο την ιδιοσυγκρασια?
> ή η ιδιοσυγκρασια αυτη αποτελει παθηση?
> ισδου το ερωτημα...εχω μπερδευτει..


Ευχαριστώ πολύ, βέβαια πέρασα πολύ πόνο για να κατανοήσω κάποια πράγματα στη ζωή μου (όλα μα όλα έγιναν the hard way)......
Όσο για τα όρια μεταξύ ναρκισσισμού κ κολοχαρακτήρα, νομίζω ότι είναι αρκετά θολά. Κ αυτό διότι όλοι μα όλοι οι άνθρωποι έχουν μια εγγενή τάση ναρκισσισμού, είναι άλλωστε χαρακτηριστικό της ανθρώπινης φύσης. Ξέρεις κανέναν που να μη θέλει να τον θαυμάζουν, να τον παραδέχονται, να τον αναγνωρίζουν ή να τον χρησιμοποιούν ως σημείο αναφοράς, κάποιον που να μην έχει ανασφάλειες, κάποιον που να μη βάζει τις προτεραιότητές κ επιδιώξεις του (σχεδόν) πάντα μπροστά κ πάνω απ'όλα? Εγώ πάντως δεν ξέρω. Όλοι λίγο- πολύ μας αρέσει ή θα θέλαμε να είμαστε στο επίκεντρο του ενδιαφέροντος (για καλούς λόγους!), όλοι λίγο- πολύ κάποιες στιγμές βάλαμε πρώτα τον εαυτό μας κ τις ανάγκες του κ όλων λίγο -πολύ η εικόνα κ η αυτοεκτίμηση/αυτοπεποίθησή μας εξαρτήθηκε από την άποψη των άλλων για εμάς. Το ζήτημα είναι ότι οι σύμφυτες ανθρώπινες ναρκισσιστικές τάσεις αν υπερβούν κάποιες διαστάσεις κ κάποια ένταση, τότε μπορεί να γίνει λόγος για ύπαρξη ναρκισσιστικής διαταραχής προσωπικότητας.

Βέβαια, για είμαι ειλικρινής δεν πιστεύω ότι η "ταμπέλα" μιας διαταραχής (οριακή, ναρκισσιστική, σχιζοειδής κλπ) ή αν πρόκειται απλά για κακό χαρακτήρα διαδραματίζει κάποιο ρόλο. Το ζήτημα εντοπίζεται κατά την άποψή μου στο 1 κ μοναδικό σημείο, στο αν κ κατά πόσο 1 άνθρωπος σε σέβεται. Γιατί αν δε σε σέβεται ούτε ευτυχισμένη θα σε κάνει, ούτε θα σε στηρίξει, ούτε θα αναγνωρίσει ό,τι κάνεις εσύ για αυτόν τον άνθρωπο, ούτε θα σου φερθεί έντιμα. Κ δε μιλάω για τα γκομενικά μόνο, αλλά κ για όλο το φάσμα των ανθρώπινων σχέσεων στο σύνολό του. Όπου δεν υπάρχει σεβασμός δεν υπάρχει ούτε αξιοπρέπεια ούτε ουσιαστική ανθρώπινη επαφή. Οπότε ανθρώπους που δε σε σέβονται, απλά τους απομακρύνεις από τη ζωή σου ή τους κρατάς σε απόσταση ασφαλείας (οκ, δεν κόβουμε την κ την καλημέρα, αλλά δείχνουμε πως υπάρχουν κ κάποια όρια). Από εκεί κ κάτω αν αυτοί είναι νάρκισσοι, διπολικοί ή απλά τσογλάνια δεν απασχολεί καθόλου. Όμως το πρόβλημα είναι τί κάνεις με άτομα τα οποία δεν μπορείς να τα απομακρύνεις, δηλ. είσαι υποχρεωμένη "να τα φας στη μάπα", όπως πχ κάποιον Διευθυντή, Προϊστάμενο κλπ..... Εκεί θέλει κόλπο.......

Τέλος να ανταποδώσω το σεβασμό κ θαυμασμό μου τόσο σε εσένα για το θάρρος, το κουράγιο κ την αυτοθυσία με την οποία αντιμετωπίζεις το πρόβλημα της μαμάς σου, όσο κ στον world (άμα είναι κάπου κ με ακούει) για τον ασύλληπτο βαθμό ωριμότητας κ αυτογνωσίας του. Ζήτημα αν σε όλη την υφήλιο περπατάνε άλλοι 10 με τέτοιο επίπεδο αντικειμενικότητας κ αυτογνωσίας.

----------


## JohnT

Φίλε προφανώς δε μπορώ να βγάλω διάγνωση, αλλά από αυτά που περιγράφεις θα σου πω μόνο ένα και σίγουρα είναι σωστή συμβουλή.. ΚΟΨΕ ΠΕΡΑ!!!

----------


## anxious4ever

mariposa σε ευχαριστω πολυ για τα καλα σου λογια....
σκφτομουν σχετικα με ολα αυτα που περιγραφεις κ εχεις τοσο μα τοσο δικιο...
γενικως καταληγω στο "οπου κλεισεις τα ματια ...γινεσαι ερμαιο καταστασεων".
κοινως οταν εθελοτυφλεις τοτε τρως τα μουτρα σου.
θα ελεγα στο παληκαρι κ γω ασχετα με την ταμπελα "ναρκισσιστικη διαταραχη προσωπικοτητας " πως λεγεται αυτο τελος παντων, εφοσον δεν ειναι ευτυχισμενο να αντιμετωπισει την πραγματικοτητα καταματα, να κανει την καρδια πετρα κ να φυγει.
τι νοημα να εισαι σε μια σχεση οταν δεν σε σεβεται ο αλλος?οταν δεν νιωθεις οτι σε ξεκουραζει κ απλα σε κουραζει?
τι νοημα εχει να βοηθας εναν ανθρωπο οταν ο ιδιος δεν θελει να σωθει?
ας μαθουμε πρωτα να αγαπαμε τον εαυτο μας κ μετα τοτε μπορουμε να πουμε οτι αγαπαμε κ τον αλλον ..
αν αγαπας τον εαυτο σου δεν ανεχεσαι ασχημες συμπεριφορες..
κατι εξυπηρετει ολο αυτο,αυτη η σχεση λοιπον , το οποιο για μενα δεν ειναι αγαπη.
απλα δεν ειναι ετσι η αγαπη.. ετσι πιστευω..διορθωστε με αν κανω λαθος καπου..

----------


## heman

> Αρχικά καταχωρημένο από mariposa7
> Από πότε κατ΄αρχάς το γεγονός ότι κάποιου οι γονείς χωρίσανε/ η μάνα αυτοκτόνησε/πέρασε στέρηση κ φτώχεια/ ήταν θύμα bullying στο σχολείο αποτελεί δικαιολογία για να γ@μ@ει τις ζωές άλλων ανθρώπων? Ποιός είναι αυτός που είχε τα τέλεια παιδικά χρόνια, τα τέλεια οικονομικά, την τέλεια οικογένεια, την τέλεια πρώτη αγάπη κλπ? Όλοι μας κουβαλάμε τα τραύματα κ τα προβλήματά μας, από πότε γίνανε αυτά συγχωροχάρτι για να καταστρέφουμε άλλους ανθρώπους?
> 
> Γιατί ο νάρκισσος ΔΕΝ ΣΕΒΕΤΑΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΛΛΟΥΣ. Κ ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΙΟ ΒΑΣΙΚΟ Κ Η ΑΙΤΙΑ ΟΛΩΝ ΤΩΝ ΔΕΙΝΩΝ. ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΔΕ ΣΕ ΣΕΒΕΤΑΙ ΘΑ ΣΕ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΝΑ ΥΠΟΦΕΡΕΙΣ. 
> 
> φύγε τρέχοντας κ μη κοιτάς πίσω.
> 
> Βέβαια, για είμαι ειλικρινής δεν πιστεύω ότι η "ταμπέλα" μιας διαταραχής (οριακή, ναρκισσιστική, σχιζοειδής κλπ) ή αν πρόκειται απλά για κακό χαρακτήρα διαδραματίζει κάποιο ρόλο. Το ζήτημα εντοπίζεται κατά την άποψή μου στο 1 κ μοναδικό σημείο, στο αν κ κατά πόσο 1 άνθρωπος σε σέβεται. Γιατί αν δε σε σέβεται ούτε ευτυχισμένη θα σε κάνει, ούτε θα σε στηρίξει, ούτε θα αναγνωρίσει ό,τι κάνεις εσύ για αυτόν τον άνθρωπο, ούτε θα σου φερθεί έντιμα. Κ δε μιλάω για τα γκομενικά μόνο, αλλά κ για όλο το φάσμα των ανθρώπινων σχέσεων στο σύνολό του. Όπου δεν υπάρχει σεβασμός δεν υπάρχει ούτε αξιοπρέπεια ούτε ουσιαστική ανθρώπινη επαφή. Οπότε ανθρώπους που δε σε σέβονται, απλά τους απομακρύνεις από τη ζωή σου ή τους κρατάς σε απόσταση ασφαλείας (οκ, δεν κόβουμε την κ την καλημέρα, αλλά δείχνουμε πως υπάρχουν κ κάποια όρια). Από εκεί κ κάτω αν αυτοί είναι νάρκισσοι, διπολικοί ή απλά τσογλάνια δεν απασχολεί καθόλου. Όμως το πρόβλημα είναι τί κάνεις με άτομα τα οποία δεν μπορείς να τα απομακρύνεις, δηλ. είσαι υποχρεωμένη "να τα φας στη μάπα", όπως πχ κάποιον Διευθυντή, Προϊστάμενο κλπ..... Εκεί θέλει κόλπο.......


RESPECT κι από μένα για την ανάλυση...

Επίσης μια ερώτηση: ποιό είναι το κόλπο που αναφέρεις?
Εγώ έχω παρατηρήσει ότι για να μη σε ενοχλούν πρέπει να έχεις ΠΑΝΤΟΤΕ μπροστά τους ένα προσωπείο σοβαρό, μετρημένο, αυστηρό, τσατισμένο κτλ.
Αν υποψιαστούν το παραμικρό ψύγμα καλοσύνης και ευδιαθεσίας εκ μέρους σου, αν με οποιονδήποτε τρόπο εκτεθείς, δείξεις "αδυναμία" και αφήσεις τις "άμυνές" σου για μια στιγμή, θα πέσουν πάνω σου να σε φάνε.
Τα όρνια που τρώνε πτώματα είναι εξευγενισμένα πλάσματα μπροστά τους...

----------


## aeolus74

> ...δεν υπαρχει χειριστικος ανθρωπος, υπαρχει χειριζομενος....


Γιατί κατά την άποψή σου ένας χειριζόμενος άνθρωπος που γνωρίζει συνειδητά ότι τον χειρίζονται, συνεχίζει να το επιτρέπει?

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

> RESPECT κι από μένα για την ανάλυση...
> 
> Επίσης μια ερώτηση: ποιό είναι το κόλπο που αναφέρεις?
> Εγώ έχω παρατηρήσει ότι για να μη σε ενοχλούν πρέπει να έχεις ΠΑΝΤΟΤΕ μπροστά τους ένα προσωπείο σοβαρό, μετρημένο, αυστηρό, τσατισμένο κτλ.
> Αν υποψιαστούν το παραμικρό ψύγμα καλοσύνης και ευδιαθεσίας εκ μέρους σου, αν με οποιονδήποτε τρόπο εκτεθείς, δείξεις "αδυναμία" και αφήσεις τις "άμυνές" σου για μια στιγμή, θα πέσουν πάνω σου να σε φάνε.
> Τα όρνια που τρώνε πτώματα είναι εξευγενισμένα πλάσματα μπροστά τους...


Κ από πλευράς σου μια χαρά τα λες!
Κοίτα, ο πυρήνας του θέματος είναι η εμμονή του νάρκισσου με την εικόνα που παρουσιάζει στους άλλους κ στον εαυτό του, όπως κ ο ακόρεστος εγωϊσμός/εγωκεντρισμός/εγωπάθειά τους (έχουν κ τα 3, αλλά μιλάμε για 3 εντελώς διαφορετικές έννοιες). Με αυτά πρέπει να "παίξεις". Πχ είστε μαζί ταξίδι με παρέα στο εξωτερικό, θες εσύ να δεις μια πινακοθήκη/μνημείο κλπ κ ο άλλος/η θέλει να πάει για ψώνια με τα ψώνια τους φίλους του/της κ θυμώνει αν προτείνεις να πάτε χωριστά όπου θέλει ο καθένας (ο νάρκισσος θέλει κ υποταγή). Λες "ξέρω μωρό μου ότι είσαι ένας άντρας/γυναίκα με επίπεδο κ ποιότητα που θα σε ενδιέφερε να δεις το..... " ή "εσύ μωρό μου που δεν είσαι τόσο επιφανειακός/ή σαν τους άλλους κ έχεις μια κουλτούρα άλλου επιπέδου θα εκτιμούσες την αξία του ....... , οι άλλοι δεν τα καταλαβαίνουν αυτά, οπότε μόνο εσύ θα μπορούσες να με συνοδέψεις εκεί". Έχεις νάρκισσο γκόμενο/α? Τον πείθεις ότι είσαι το κελεπούρι που αναβαθμίζει την εικόνα του κ του δίνει πόντους, κ ότι ό,τι προτείνεις προσδίδει κύρος ή έχει θετική επίδραση κ στον ίδιο/α. Έχεις νάρκισσο προϊστάμενο/μένη? Του/της περνάς το νόημα ότι η συμβολή σου είναι απαραίτητη για τη σημείωση καλών επιδόσεων του τομέα του/της, άρα επωφελείται κ εκείνος/η από αυτό κ φυσικά οτιδήποτε καλό και σπουδαίο συμβαίνει, δεν πάει να σου έχει βγει η πίστη εσένα κ άλλων 10 ατόμων για να γίνει, εσύ τα εύσημα θα τα αποδώσεις σε αυτόν/ήν, ποτέ δε θα διεκδικήσεις να καρπωθείς κάποια επιτυχία, δηλ. η επιτυχία είναι φυσικά του/της προϊστάμενου/μένης που όλοι εννοείται θαυμάζουν, εσύ απλά κάνεις τη δουλειά σου. Αν νοιώσει ότι παραείσαι καλός στη δουλειά σου ή ότι απειλείται από έναν ικανό υφιστάμενο την έκατσες. Κ όλες τις προτάσεις σου τις παρουσιάζεις σαν δικές του/της λαμπρές ιδέες που θα απογειώσουν τη ροή της εργασίας. Ευθέως δεν αμφισβητείς ποτέ τίποτα.
ΟΚ, δε λέω ότι αυτά που γράφω συνιστούν fair play, αλλά με νάρκισσο ή θα προσπεράσεις από την αριστερή, ή θα πέσεις σε μετωπική σύγκρουση.

----------


## aeolus74

@mariposa7

Σε απολαμβάνω!

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

> @mariposa7
> 
> Σε απολαμβάνω!


Ευχαριστώ πολύ ("μου το 'χουν ξαναπεί" λέει κανονικά η συνέχεια, αλλά άστο, μην προκύψουν παρεξηγήσεις, χαχαχαχα)
Κ εγώ απόλαυσα πολύ την ανάλυσή σου για την οριακή, το ανέφερα κ παραπάνω. 
Τώρα αν η απορία σου είναι γιατί κάποιος να επιτρέπει να τον χειρίζονται/εκμεταλλεύονται, η απάντηση εντοπίζεται στο ότι κάποιοι άνθρωποι μόνο τυχαία δε διαλέγουν σύντροφο. Ξέρουν πολύ πολύ καλά να ξεχωρίσουν αυτόν που θα "κουμπώσει" στην προσωπικότητά τους.
Ας πούμε πχ γιατί κάποιος "κολλάει" με κάποιον/α που πάσχει από οριακή διαταραχή? Εδώ το λόγο έχουν οι ανασφάλειες: Έχει ανάγκη να τον βλέπει ένας άνθρωπος σα θεό (η εξιδανίκευση της αρχής), είναι υπεραισιόδοξος κ παρασύρεται εύκολα από τον ενθουσιασμό του άλλου, είναι άνθρωπος με αισθήματα οπότε η ανάγκη του οριακού να ερωτεύεται κ να τον ερωτεύονται κάνει την καρδιά του να κτυπάει δυνατά, έχει χαμηλή αυτοεκτίμηση, γιαυτό κ επιτρέπει τις εκρήξεις κ τις μεταστροφές του οριακού, φυσικά έχει καλή καρδιά σε σημείο να μετατρέπεται σε θύμα, αφού ο οριακός με το συναίσθημα που του "πουλάει" τον χτυπάει στο φιλότιμο, δεν είναι τόσο δυνατή προσωπικότητα, οπότε εύκολα υποκύπτει στην κυριαρχική διάθεση του οριακού κ φυσικά δεν αισθάνεται αρκετά δυνατός κ ασφαλής ώστε να χωρίσει.
Αν πας από την άλλη πχ σε αυτούς που κάνουν σχέσεις με νάρκισσους, εκεί δε μιλάς απλά για καραμπινάτες ανασφάλειες, παίζει πολύ κ ο μειωμένος/ανύπαρκτος αυτοσεβασμός του άλλου (αν κάποιος ο ίδιος δε σέβεται τον εαυτό του, πώς θα επιβάλλει κ στους άλλους το σεβασμό στο πρόσωπό του?). Γιατί μόνο κάποιος που δε σέβεται τον εαυτό του επιτρέπει να γίνεται ένα απλό μέσο για την ικανοποίηση των αναγκών κ των "θέλω" του νάρκισσου ακυρώνοντας τελείως τις δικές του ανάγκες κ "θέλω" κ μόνο κάποιος με πολύ λίγη αξιοπρέπεια δέχεται να γίνει τροφή στον εγωϊσμό του νάρκισσου. Βέβαια κ οι νάρκισσοι δεν είναι χαζοί, διαλέγουν αυτούς/ές που μπορούν να υποτάξουν κ γνωρίζουν άριστα το ποιές ανασφάλειες θα τους κτυπήσουν.. Κ αυτοί ψάχνουν για "καλά κ φιλότιμα" παιδιά, με αισθήματα κ διάθεση προσφοράς, που όμως δεν αγαπούν τον εαυτό τους αρκετά, είναι αδύναμοι χαρακτήρες, φοβούνται τις συγκρούσεις κ τη μοναξιά, νοιώθουν ότι δεν αξίζουν κ πολλά, εύκολα τους μεταθέτει κανείς ευθύνες, τύψεις κ ενοχές, κ μπλέκουν σε μια απίστευτη μάταιη πάλη να κερδίσουν λίγη αποδοχή κ αγάπη από το νάρκισσο. 
Εν ολίγοις, είτε κάποιος πάσχει από κάποια διαταραχή προσωπικότητας, είτε είναι απλός κόπανος ή κ@ρι@, η ουσία είναι ότι αυτά που κάνει θα τα κάνει εκεί που ξέρει ότι τον/την παίρνει να τα κάνει. Έχεις δει ποτέ κανένα καθίκι να ανέχεται να τον τσαλαπατήσει οριακός ή νάρκισσος ή απλά κολοχαρακτήρας? Τα καλά παιδιά την πατάνε πάντα.

----------


## world

"Βέβαια κ οι νάρκισσοι δεν είναι χαζοί, διαλέγουν αυτούς/ές που μπορούν να υποτάξουν κ γνωρίζουν άριστα το ποιές ανασφάλειες θα τους κτυπήσουν.. Κ αυτοί ψάχνουν για "καλά κ φιλότιμα" παιδιά, με αισθήματα κ διάθεση προσφοράς, που όμως δεν αγαπούν τον εαυτό τους αρκετά, είναι αδύναμοι χαρακτήρες, φοβούνται τις συγκρούσεις κ τη μοναξιά, νοιώθουν ότι δεν αξίζουν κ πολλά, εύκολα τους μεταθέτει κανείς ευθύνες, τύψεις κ ενοχές, κ μπλέκουν σε μια απίστευτη μάταιη πάλη να κερδίσουν λίγη αποδοχή κ αγάπη από το νάρκισσο. "

Στην περίπτωση μου πάντως κριτήριο επιλογής υποψήφιου συντρόφου είναι να μου δείχνει empathy.

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

> "Βέβαια κ οι νάρκισσοι δεν είναι χαζοί, διαλέγουν αυτούς/ές που μπορούν να υποτάξουν κ γνωρίζουν άριστα το ποιές ανασφάλειες θα τους κτυπήσουν.. Κ αυτοί ψάχνουν για "καλά κ φιλότιμα" παιδιά, με αισθήματα κ διάθεση προσφοράς, που όμως δεν αγαπούν τον εαυτό τους αρκετά, είναι αδύναμοι χαρακτήρες, φοβούνται τις συγκρούσεις κ τη μοναξιά, νοιώθουν ότι δεν αξίζουν κ πολλά, εύκολα τους μεταθέτει κανείς ευθύνες, τύψεις κ ενοχές, κ μπλέκουν σε μια απίστευτη μάταιη πάλη να κερδίσουν λίγη αποδοχή κ αγάπη από το νάρκισσο. "
> 
> Στην περίπτωση μου πάντως κριτήριο επιλογής υποψήφιου συντρόφου είναι να μου δείχνει empathy.


Διόρθωσέ με αν κάνω λάθος, γιατί σε θεωρώ άτομο που ξέρει τί του γίνεται, είσαι αντικειμενικότατος κ πολύ εύστοχος κ τη ΝΔΠ την ξέρεις καλύτερα απ'όοοοοοοοοολους, empathy είναι το να σε νοιάζεται τί θέλεις, τί ασθάνεσαι, τί ονειρεύεσαι, τί σε ενοχλεί, τί σε προβληματίζει. Να ενδιαφέρεται για τα συναισθήματά σου κ να καλύπτει τις ανάγκες σου, να σου αφιερώνει όλο του το ενδιαφέρον κ να επενδύει πάνω σου όλη του την ενέργεια. Empathy όμως δεν είναι ακριβώς αυτό που εσύ δεν είσαι σε θέση να δώσεις?

----------


## world

"empathy είναι το να σε νοιάζεται τί θέλεις, τί ασθάνεσαι, τί ονειρεύεσαι, τί σε ενοχλεί, τί σε προβληματίζει. Να ενδιαφέρεται για τα συναισθήματά σου κ να καλύπτει τις ανάγκες σου"
περίπου. Να μπαίνει στη θέση σου, να νιώθει τον πόνο σου, το άγχος σου, τους φόβους σου, να σε κατανοεί εις βάθος και να σε παρηγορεί.

"να σου αφιερώνει όλο του το ενδιαφέρον κ να επενδύει πάνω σου όλη του την ενέργεια"
Μπα, όχι.

"Empathy όμως δεν είναι ακριβώς αυτό που εσύ δεν είσαι σε θέση να δώσεις?"

Αυτό το μελετά η επιστήμη :P

Νομίζω ότι μπορώ να νιώσω empathy αρκεί να το θέλω, το επιλέγω κατά κάποιο τρόπο. Με τον ίδιο τρόπο μπορώ να επιλέξω και να μη νιώσω καθόλου empathy σε περιστάσεις που ένας άλλος άνθρωπος θα ένιωθε με πηγιαίο τρόπο.

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

[QUOTE=world;498010]"empathy είναι το να σε νοιάζεται τί θέλεις, τί ασθάνεσαι, τί ονειρεύεσαι, τί σε ενοχλεί, τί σε προβληματίζει. Να ενδιαφέρεται για τα συναισθήματά σου κ να καλύπτει τις ανάγκες σου"
περίπου. Να μπαίνει στη θέση σου, να νιώθει τον πόνο σου, το άγχος σου, τους φόβους σου, να σε κατανοεί εις βάθος και να σε παρηγορεί.

"να σου αφιερώνει όλο του το ενδιαφέρον κ να επενδύει πάνω σου όλη του την ενέργεια"
Μπα, όχι.

"Empathy όμως δεν είναι ακριβώς αυτό που εσύ δεν είσαι σε θέση να δώσεις?"

Αυτό το μελετά η επιστήμη :P

Νομίζω ότι μπορώ να νιώσω empathy αρκεί να το θέλω, το επιλέγω κατά κάποιο τρόπο. Με τον ίδιο τρόπο μπορώ να επιλέξω και να μη νιώσω καθόλου empathy σε περιστάσεις που ένας άλλος άνθρωπος θα ένιωθε με πηγιαίο τρόπο.[/QUO

Ναι, το εξέφρασες σαφώς καλύτερα, αυτόν τον ορισμό είχα κ εγώ στο μυαλό μου. Όμως, απ'ό,τι έχω δει μέχρι στιγμής, μπορεί να κάνω κ λάθος γιατί ως γνωστόν όσο ζεις μαθαίνεις, η ικανότητα να νοιώθει κ να δείχνει κάποιος empathy συναντάται σε αυτό που απλά ονομάζουμε "καλά παιδιά, που σέβονται τους άλλους κ μπαίνουν στη θέση τους κ θέλουν να ευχαριστούν τα αγαπημένα τους πρόσωπα" . Τσογλάνι κ κάθαρμα με empathy μέχρι στιγμής δεν έχω δει, κ φυσικά δεν αναφέρομαι στην ισορροπία τρόμου που μπορεί να υφίσταται στη σχέση μεταξύ 2 παρτάκηδων εγωκεντρικών ανθρώπων (πηγαίνεις με τα νερά μου κ δε μου κάνεις μ@λ@κίες για να μη σου κάνω κ εγώ). Γιαυτό λέω ότι οι νάρκισσοι διαλέγουν αυτά τα καλά κ ευαίσθητα παιδιά. Κάνω λάθος....? Μπορεί.

----------


## world

Το τσογλάνι και κάθαρμα είναι αξιολογικοί χαρακτηρισμοί που δε δέχομαι, εγώ πιστεύω ότι όλο το ζουμί είναι το θέμα του εγωκεντρισμού. Ο βαθύτατα εγωκεντρικός/εγωπαθής/παρτάκιας άνθρωπος δε θα κάτσει να σε ακούει με τις ώρες και να μετέχει συναισθηματικά στις ιστορίες που θα του λες για το πόσο πληγώθηκες παλιότερα πχ, ο εγωκεντρικός άνθρωπος ακόμα κι αν σε ακούει θα είναι επιφανειακό εκ μέρους του, δε θα σου δείξει συναισθήματα γι' αυτά που του λες. Εκεί καταλαβαίνεις ποιος έχει έμπαθυ και ποιος όχι για σένα.


Στην τελευταία μου σχέση με μάγεψε η δεκτικότητα στην κριτική, όταν απλά μιλάγαμε ακόμα, μια φορά, με πολύ ευγενικό τρόπο προσπάθησα να του δείξω ότι σε ένα θέμα πήρε εύκολα κι αψήφιστα θέση, αυτός αμέσως άρχισε να λέει "πω πω πόσο ανώριμος είμαι ακόμα, τι επιπόλαια έκρινα" αυτό τράβηξε αμέσως την προσοχή μου κι αμέσως ένιωσα πιο "κοντά" του.

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

> Το τσογλάνι και κάθαρμα είναι αξιολογικοί χαρακτηρισμοί που δε δέχομαι, εγώ πιστεύω ότι όλο το ζουμί είναι το θέμα του εγωκεντρισμού. Ο βαθύτατα εγωκεντρικός/εγωπαθής/παρτάκιας άνθρωπος δε θα κάτσει να σε ακούει με τις ώρες και να μετέχει συναισθηματικά στις ιστορίες που θα του λες για το πόσο πληγώθηκες παλιότερα πχ, ο εγωκεντρικός άνθρωπος ακόμα κι αν σε ακούει θα είναι επιφανειακό εκ μέρους του, δε θα σου δείξει συναισθήματα γι' αυτά που του λες. Εκεί καταλαβαίνεις ποιος έχει έμπαθυ και ποιος όχι για σένα.
> 
> 
> Στην τελευταία μου σχέση με μάγεψε η δεκτικότητα στην κριτική, όταν απλά μιλάγαμε ακόμα, μια φορά, με πολύ ευγενικό τρόπο προσπάθησα να του δείξω ότι σε ένα θέμα πήρε εύκολα κι αψήφιστα θέση, αυτός αμέσως άρχισε να λέει "πω πω πόσο ανώριμος είμαι ακόμα, τι επιπόλαια έκρινα" αυτό τράβηξε αμέσως την προσοχή μου κι αμέσως ένιωσα πιο "κοντά" του.


Άρα ταυτιζόμαστε απόλυτα. Κ όταν γράφω για τσογλάνια κ καθάρματα εννοώ φυσικά το χαρακτήρα. Αλίμονο να ήταν όλα τα τσογλάνια νάρκισσοι. Απλά θεωρώ απίθανο κάποιος νάρκισσος να διαλέξει για σύντροφο ένα τσογλάνι, εννοώντας ένα εγωκεντρικό άτομο, κάποιον που δεν μπορεί να προσφέρει empathy. Μια τελευταία απορία έχω μόνο: Λες ότι μπορείς να επιλέξεις αν θα αισθανθείς empathy για κάποιον. Δηλ το συναίσθημα μπορεί να είναι επιλογή? Δεν είμαι σίγουρη ότι το καταλαβαίνω σωστά. Κ η δεκτικότητα που περιγράφεις που σε μάγεψε, υπάρχει περίπτωση από ένα σημείο κ ύστερα να τη βαρεθείς θεωρώντας ότι με την "κατάκτηση" τερμάτισε το ενδιαφέρον του όλου έργου ή να θελήσεις σταδιακά τη δεκτικότητα αυτή να την δειρύνεις κ σε άλλους τομείς κ πεδία, "υποτάσσοντας" τον άλλο? Δε θέλω να φανώ κακιά, απλά ρωτάω για να μάθω.....

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

> Το τσογλάνι και κάθαρμα είναι αξιολογικοί χαρακτηρισμοί που δε δέχομαι, εγώ πιστεύω ότι όλο το ζουμί είναι το θέμα του εγωκεντρισμού. Ο βαθύτατα εγωκεντρικός/εγωπαθής/παρτάκιας άνθρωπος δε θα κάτσει να σε ακούει με τις ώρες και να μετέχει συναισθηματικά στις ιστορίες που θα του λες για το πόσο πληγώθηκες παλιότερα πχ, ο εγωκεντρικός άνθρωπος ακόμα κι αν σε ακούει θα είναι επιφανειακό εκ μέρους του, δε θα σου δείξει συναισθήματα γι' αυτά που του λες. Εκεί καταλαβαίνεις ποιος έχει έμπαθυ και ποιος όχι για σένα.
> 
> 
> Στην τελευταία μου σχέση με μάγεψε η δεκτικότητα στην κριτική, όταν απλά μιλάγαμε ακόμα, μια φορά, με πολύ ευγενικό τρόπο προσπάθησα να του δείξω ότι σε ένα θέμα πήρε εύκολα κι αψήφιστα θέση, αυτός αμέσως άρχισε να λέει "πω πω πόσο ανώριμος είμαι ακόμα, τι επιπόλαια έκρινα" αυτό τράβηξε αμέσως την προσοχή μου κι αμέσως ένιωσα πιο "κοντά" του.


Άρα ταυτιζόμαστε απόλυτα. Κ όταν γράφω για τσογλάνια κ καθάρματα εννοώ φυσικά το χαρακτήρα. Αλίμονο να ήταν όλα τα τσογλάνια νάρκισσοι. Απλά θεωρώ απίθανο κάποιος νάρκισσος να διαλέξει για σύντροφο ένα τσογλάνι, εννοώντας ένα εγωκεντρικό άτομο, κάποιον που δεν μπορεί να προσφέρει empathy. Μια τελευταία απορία έχω μόνο: Λες ότι μπορείς να επιλέξεις αν θα αισθανθείς empathy για κάποιον. Δηλ το συναίσθημα μπορεί να είναι επιλογή? Δεν είμαι σίγουρη ότι το καταλαβαίνω σωστά. Κ η δεκτικότητα που περιγράφεις που σε μάγεψε, υπάρχει περίπτωση από ένα σημείο κ ύστερα να τη βαρεθείς θεωρώντας ότι με την "κατάκτηση" τερμάτισε το ενδιαφέρον του όλου έργου ή να θελήσεις σταδιακά τη δεκτικότητα αυτή να την δειρύνεις κ σε άλλους τομείς κ πεδία, "υποτάσσοντας" τον άλλο? Δε θέλω να φανώ κακιά, απλά ρωτάω για να μάθω.....

----------


## world

> Μια τελευταία απορία έχω μόνο: Λες ότι μπορείς να επιλέξεις αν θα αισθανθείς empathy για κάποιον. Δηλ το συναίσθημα μπορεί να είναι επιλογή? Δεν είμαι σίγουρη ότι το καταλαβαίνω σωστά.


http://www.psmag.com/navigation/heal...empathy-82431/




> Κ η δεκτικότητα που περιγράφεις που σε μάγεψε, υπάρχει περίπτωση από ένα σημείο κ ύστερα να τη βαρεθείς θεωρώντας ότι με την "κατάκτηση" τερμάτισε το ενδιαφέρον του όλου έργου


Αυτό που σε τραβάει στην αρχή στον άλλο άνθρωπο, η δεκτικότητα, η χειραγωγησιμότητα και η τάση που έχει να εξαρτάται εύκολα από σένα είναι τα ίδια ακριβώς που από ένα σημείο και μετά αρχίζουν να σε απωθούν. Στον Νάρκισσο πάρχει έντονα η ανάγκη θαυμασμού του ερωτικού αντικειμένου και ειδωλοποίησης του (over-valuing)* και ειναι αδύνατο να συνεχίσει να θαυμάζει και να θεωρεί τέλειο κάποιον τόσο αδύναμο και επιρρεπή στη χειραγώγηση, κάποιον έντονα εξαρτημένο πλέον σε αυτόν. Αυτό που αρχικά τον καθιστούσε τέλεια επιλογή για το ναρκισσο είναι αυτό που μετά κάνει αφόρητη τη συνύπαρξη του νάρκισσου μαζί του. Και αυτό είναι ένας απ' τους λόγους που οι άνθρωποι με ΝΔΠ είναι καταδικασμένοι να μη μπορούν να κάνουν μια σταθερή μόνιμη σχέση. Οι μπαταρίες τελειώνουν άλλωστε σε όλες τις συσκευές και θέλουν αλλαγή αργά ή γρήγορα. Κι όταν δεν υπάρχει δυνατότητα για νέες μπαταρίες τότε προσπαθείς να φορτίσεις τις παλιές, επαναειδωλοποιώντας τον πρώην σου και δίνοντας όλη σου την ενέργεια και τον εαυτό σου στην προσπάθεια να τον ξανακερδίσεις..




> ή να θελήσεις σταδιακά τη δεκτικότητα αυτή να την δειρύνεις κ σε άλλους τομείς κ πεδία, "υποτάσσοντας" τον άλλο? Δε θέλω να φανώ κακιά, απλά ρωτάω για να μάθω.....


Στο σεξ δλδ;


*μην ξεχνάμε ότι ο/η σύντροφος είναι η επέκταση του παρά μια ξεχωριστή οντότητα άρα πρέπει να ναι τέλεια όπως αυτός

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

Δεν εννοουσα το σεξ, εννοω το οτιδηποτε..... μπορει να ειναι κ αυτο. Δηλ σε πρωτη φαση χειραγωγεις τις επιλογες του κ τη συμπεριφορα του σε ο,τι αφορα εσας, κ υστερα να θες να τον χειραγωγησεις στις επιλογες του κ στον τροπο διαχειρισης των καταστασεων στο ευρυτερα κοινωνικο κ οικογενρειακο του περιβαλλον.
Ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις, απαντας αυτα που υποπτευομουν (γιαυτο κ ρωταω), απαντας ομως πολυ πιο ολοκληρωμενα κ κατατοπιστικα.

----------


## world

Ήξερα κάποτε έναν τύπο που όταν έκανε σχέση, σχεδόν πάντα μετά από λίγο διάστημα τον έκανε να μαλώσει με τους φίλους του έως και να ξεκόψει. Ο άνθρωπος ήταν απίστευτα επιδέξιος στο να χειραγωγεί τους άλλους ανθρώπους γενικά, χωρίς να γίνεται αυτό άμεσα αντιληπτό, αντίθετα αυτός φαινόταν και ο καλός της υπόθεσης που προσπαθούσε να βρει λύσεις.. Τώρα θα μου πεις ποιο το κίνητρο να κάνει κάποιος κάτι τέτοιο; Προφανώς του άρεσε να έχει τόσο μεγαλη επιρροή στη ζωή του άλλου όπως είπες, έτσι κάλυπτε μάλλον δικές του ανασφάλειες κι αισθήματα μειονεξίας βαθια φωλιασμένα.

Δεν υπανίσσομαι ότι έπασχε από ΝΔΠ, δεν είμαι ειδικός και δε μπορώ να κάνω διάγνωση, απλά το σχόλιο σου μού τον θύμισε έντονα και γι' αυτό τον ανέφερα.

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

> Ήξερα κάποτε έναν τύπο που όταν έκανε σχέση, σχεδόν πάντα μετά από λίγο διάστημα τον έκανε να μαλώσει με τους φίλους του έως και να ξεκόψει. Ο άνθρωπος ήταν απίστευτα επιδέξιος στο να χειραγωγεί τους άλλους ανθρώπους γενικά, χωρίς να γίνεται αυτό άμεσα αντιληπτό, αντίθετα αυτός φαινόταν και ο καλός της υπόθεσης που προσπαθούσε να βρει λύσεις.. Τώρα θα μου πεις ποιο το κίνητρο να κάνει κάποιος κάτι τέτοιο; Προφανώς του άρεσε να έχει τόσο μεγαλη επιρροή στη ζωή του άλλου όπως είπες, έτσι κάλυπτε μάλλον δικές του ανασφάλειες κι αισθήματα μειονεξίας βαθια φωλιασμένα.
> 
> Δεν υπανίσσομαι ότι έπασχε από ΝΔΠ, δεν είμαι ειδικός και δε μπορώ να κάνω διάγνωση, απλά το σχόλιο σου μού τον θύμισε έντονα και γι' αυτό τον ανέφερα.


Κοίτα, τέτοιες συμπεριφορές κ ακόμα χειρότερες μπορούν να εντοπισθούν κ σε νάρκισσους κ σε μη νάρκισσους, είναι θέμα (κολο)χαρακτήρα, δεν είναι απαραίτητο κάποιος να πάσχει από κάποια διαταραχή για να του αρέσει κ να επιβεβαιώνεται μέσω της χειραγώγησης των προσώπων που βρίσκονται στην επιρροή του. Η ερώτηση βασικά ήταν αν είναι συνηθισμένο ένας νάρκισσος όταν αντιλαμβάνεται τη δεκτικότητα του άλλου κ τον μεγάλο βαθμό στον οποίο τον επηρεάζει, να εντείνει κ να διευρύνει την προσπάθεια χειραγώγησης μέχρι σημείου πλήρους υποταγής, από όπου κ ύστερα, όπως συμβαίνει, παύει να θαυμάζει έναν άνθρωπο που έχει καταντήσει πλέον πιόνι. Δηλ. πχ σήμερα σου κάνω λόγο για μια λεπτομέρεια στα ρούχα σου κ εσύ το αποδέχεσαι, αύριο αυτό αφορά όλη σου την εμφάνιση, μεθαύριο από το χρόνο κ τον τόπο που θα βγούμε ή θα βρεθούμε, αντιμεθαύριο από το πώς θα κουμαντάρεις τη δουλειά σου μέχρι το πώς θα συμπεριφέρεσαι στους φίλους κ την οικογένειά σου κλπ κλπ μέχρι το σημείο όπου πλέον χάνεται το ενδιαφέρον κ ο θαυμασμός για κάποιον, ο οποίος κατευθύνεται σε όλα τόσο εύκολα. Θέλω να πω, αυτού του είδους η εξέλιξη είναι συνηθισμένη για τους νάρκισσους?
Κ μια τελευταία ερώτηση γιατί σε έχω πρήξει, επειδή διάβασα το σύνδεσμο που ανέρτησες με μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον, με ποιά κριτήρια μπορεί ένας νάρκισσος να δεχθεί να μπει στη θέση του άλλου κ να υιοθετήσει τη δική του οπτική γωνία? Εννοώ τί είναι αυτό που ενδεχομένως θα τον κινητοποιήσει? Ή μήπως είναι θέμα χαρακτήρα? Ή μήπως αφορά αποκλειστικά εκείνη την απειροελάχιστη μειοψηφία (κάπου διάβασα ότι ενώ ως διαταραχή είναι πολύ συνηθισμένη, είναι εξαιρετικά χαμηλό το ποσοστό όσων (ανα)γνωρίζουν ότι πάσχουν από αυτήν, απαιτείται πολύ μεγάλη ωριμότητα για κάτι τέτοιο) που έχει επίγνωση της διαταραχής κ είναι διατεθειμένο να την "δουλέψει"?

----------


## world

Ξεκαθαρίζω ότι απαντάω για μένα μόνο, δεν εκπροσωπώ κανέναν πέρα του εαυτού μου γιατί κάτι τέτοιο θα ήταν παρακινδυνευμένο και αυθαίρετο.




> με ποιά κριτήρια μπορεί ένας νάρκισσος να δεχθεί να μπει στη θέση του άλλου κ να υιοθετήσει τη δική του οπτική γωνία? Εννοώ τί είναι αυτό που ενδεχομένως θα τον κινητοποιήσει? Ή μήπως είναι θέμα χαρακτήρα? Ή μήπως αφορά αποκλειστικά εκείνη την απειροελάχιστη μειοψηφία (κάπου διάβασα ότι ενώ ως διαταραχή είναι πολύ συνηθισμένη, είναι εξαιρετικά χαμηλό το ποσοστό όσων (ανα)γνωρίζουν ότι πάσχουν από αυτήν, απαιτείται πολύ μεγάλη ωριμότητα για κάτι τέτοιο) που έχει επίγνωση της διαταραχής κ είναι διατεθειμένο να την "δουλέψει"?


Ελάχιστοι έχουν επίγνωση μιας νεύρωσης/ψύχωσης ή διαταραχής προσωπικότητας (γενικά η αυτογνωσία είναι κάτι που ποτέ δε θα πετύχεις 100%). Ειδικά η συγκεκριμένη πάθηση κάνει ακόμα πιο δύσκολο να συνειδητοποιήσεις και να παραδεχτείς την κατάσταση σου. Εγώ προφανώς το έχω παραδεχτεί στον εαυτό μου, με έχω αποδεχτεί όσο είναι δυνατό όπως είμαι και προσπαθώ να βελτιωθώ αλλά και να ζήσω με αυτό, γιατί η διαταραχή της προσωπικότητας δεν είναι κάτι που φεύγει εντελώς... Δε μπορεί να γίνει μεταμόσχευση εγκεφάλου. Στα πλαίσια αυτά και η προσπάθεια να βελτιώσω την ικανότητα μου για empathy.

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

Thanx πολύ world για τις απαντήσεις. Κ επειδή ακριβώς ξέρω πόσο δύσκολο είναι για ένα νάρκισσο να το αναγνωρίσει αυτό (αν το πεις σε κάποιον το πιθανότερο είναι να αντιδράσει με πλήρη άρνηση μέχρι κ ολική επίθεση), πόσο μάλλον να προσπαθήσει να το διαχειριστεί, γιαυτό κ σε παραδέχομαι 2πλά.

----------


## aeolus74

Επειδή η συζήτηση έχει γίνει πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα, θα ήθελα να σταθούμε λίγο στην έννοια της ενσυναίσθησης (η ελληνική μετάφραση του epmathy). 

Γενικά, ενσυναίσθηση ονομάζουμε την εγκεφαλική λειτουργία που μας δίνει την ικανότητα της κατανόησης και της συμμετοχής στην εσωτερική ζωή του άλλου. 
Όμως, αυτό που δεν γνωρίζουμε συνήθως είναι το ότι η ενσυναίσθηση δεν είναι μία ενιαία έννοια αλλά μπορεί να είναι βιωματικού ή γνωστικού τύπου. 

1. Στον γνωστικού τύπου μηχανισμό της ενσυναίσθησης υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να αναπαρασταθούν τόσο οι γνωστικές, επιθυμητικές ή συναισθηματικές καταστάσες του άλλου ακόμα και όταν διαφέρουν από τις δικές μας, ενώ με τον βιοματικό μηχανισμό ενσυναίσθησης οι καταστάσεις αυτές υποχρεωτικά ταυτίζονται. Η γνωστική ενσυναίσθηση είναι προϊόν του γνωστικού μας εγκεφάλου ο οποίος ασχολείται με τις επιγνώσεις και την νοηματοδότηση. 

2. Ο μηχανισμός της βιωματικής ενσυναίσθησης προκαλεί μία άμεση, βιωματική και διαισθητική κατανόηση των αλλότροιων εσωτερικών καταστάσεων δίνοντάς μας την δυνατότητα ενός άμεσου συντονισμού με τα συναισθήματα των άλλων κάτι πολύ σημαντικό για την κοινωνική μας προσαρμογή και όχι μόνο. Όμως είναι εμφανή και τα μειονεκτήματα του βιωματικού μηχανισμού της ενσυναίσθησης διότι: αφενός τα συναισθήματά μας μπορεί να είναι παραπλανητικά εφόσων αντανακλούν τον δικό μας ψυχισμό και όχι του άλλου, και αφετέρου διότι υπάρχει ο κίνδυνος να βιώνουμε τα συναισθήματα των άλλων ως προσωπική δυσφορία και άγχος. Κλασικό παράδειγμα βιωματικού τύπου ενσυναίσθησης που όλοι μας σχεδόν έχουμε βιώσει είναι η μεταδοτικότητα του χασμουρητού.

----------


## heman

Εγώ πάλι δε μπορώ να καταλάβω αυτή τη διάκριση στην οποία γίνεται συχνά αναφορά ανάμεσα στον "απλά κωλοχαρακτήρα" και στη διαταραγμένη προσωπικότητα...
Είναι δηλαδή ποτέ δυνατόν να είσαι "απλά κωλοχαρακτήρας" και να είσαι ψυχολογικά υγιής?
Όταν με διάφορους τρόπους δε σέβεσαι τους άλλους, όταν παραβιάζεις τον πιο στοιχειώδη για την αρμονική κοινωνική συμβίωση και θεμελιώδη ηθικό κανόνα ΜΗΝ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΑΛΛΟΥΣ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΔΕ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ, όλο και κάποιο ψυχολογικό κουσούρι δεν κρύβεται από πίσω?

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

ψυχολογικα υγιης.. ναι καλα @@@ λεω γω εδω υπαρχουν ανθρωποι σπουδαιοι που εμειναν με χρυσα γραματα στην ιστορια που ηταν γνωστο οτι ηταν τρελοι αρα για πιο λογο να κατσει καπιος να σκεφτει αν ειναι ψυχολογικα υγιης?

----------


## heman

Υπερτιμημένη λες η ψυχολογική υγεία, ε?
Το θέμα είναι να είσαι "σπουδαίος" και να γραφτεί το όνομά σου με "χρυσά γράμματα" στην ιστορία, ε?
Πολύ περίεργος είμαι ποιά είναι αυτά τα άτομα που εννοεις και πως εκλαμβάνεις τη "σπουδαιότητα" και τα "χρυσα" γράμματα...
Κάποιον σα το Χίτλερ π.χ.? 
Σίγουρα πάντως δε θεωρείς σπουδαία άτομα σα το Γκάντι πχ...

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Κάποιον σα το Χίτλερ π.χ.?


 καμια σχεση με οτι σκεφτηκα. αφου φαντασου πηγαμε στο αουσβιτς τον ιουλιο κ γω δε μπηκα μεσα

την πολυ ισορροπια την βαριεμαι αν δεν εχεις κ λιγο τη δοση σου δεν εχει κ τοσο πλακα.

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

[QUOTE=heman;498083]Εγώ πάλι δε μπορώ να καταλάβω αυτή τη διάκριση στην οποία γίνεται συχνά αναφορά ανάμεσα στον "απλά κωλοχαρακτήρα" και στη διαταραγμένη προσωπικότητα...
Είναι δηλαδή ποτέ δυνατόν να είσαι "απλά κωλοχαρακτήρας" και να είσαι ψυχολογικά υγιής?
Όταν με διάφορους τρόπους δε σέβεσαι τους άλλους, όταν παραβιάζεις τον πιο στοιχειώδη για την αρμονική κοινωνική συμβίωση και θεμελιώδη ηθικό κανόνα ΜΗΝ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΑΛΛΟΥΣ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΔΕ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ, όλο και κάποιο ψυχολογικό κουσούρι δεν κρύβεται από πίσω?[/QUO
Είναι 2 εντελώς μα εντελώς όμως διαφορετικά πράγματα. Κ προτείνω το κουτάκι της Πανδώρας περί του αν υπάρχουν τέλειοι χαρακτήρες, ποιοί είναι αυτοί, ποιός είναι αυτός που θα το κρίνει κ βάσει ποιών κριτηρίων κ ποιάς κουλτούρας, να μην το ανοίξουμε. Κατά την ταπεινή μου άποψη, η ανθρώπινη φύση είναι ατελής από μόνη της, ενέχει ελαττώματα (αλλά κ αυτά υποκειμενικά είναι) κ δεν υπάρχει άνθρωπος 100% ψυχικά υγιής. Αν πχ κάνεις ένα από τα άπειρα personality disorder tests που κυκλοφορούν στο διαδίκτυο κ προέρχονται από φερέγγυες κλινικές κ αξιόπιστα ψυχιατρικά ινστιτούτα κ οργανισμούς θα δεις κ εσύ κ όλοι μας ότι μόνο ψυχικά υγιείς δεν είμαστε, τουλ όχι απόλυτα. Θα σου βγάλει χ% ναρκισσιστική διαταραχή, ψ% οριακή, β% παρανοειδή, δ% σχιζότυπη κλπ κλπ. Αυτό δε σημαίνει βέβαια ντε κ σώνει ότι όλοι μας είμαστε νάρκισσοι, οριακοί, παρανοειδείς κλπ, όμως έχουμε χαρακτηριστικά στην προσωπικότητά μας των διαταραχών αυτών. Φυσικά αν συγκεντρώνεις πολλά χαρακτηριστικά μιας διαταραχής σε έντονο βαθμό, τότε ναι υφίσταται νόσος.
Να επανέλθω στο ερώτημα της διάκρισης μεταξύ διαταραγμένης προσωπικότητας κ κολοχαρακτήρα. Επειδή είμαι πρακτικός άνθρωπος κ όχι ιδιαίτερα της θεωρίας, αν έχω απέναντί μου κάποιον ο οποίος δε με σέβεται κ δε μου συμπεριφέρεται αξιοπρεπώς, τότε το κόβω λάσπη, ή αν είμαι υποχρεωμένη να τον /την συναναστραφώ βάζω όρια. Το πού μπορεί να οφείλεται αυτή η συμπεριφορά, στο χαρακτήρα ή στη διαταραχή, λυπάμαι, αλλά δε με αφορά. Αφορά όμως αυτόν που συμπεριφέρεται κατ'αυτόν τον τρόπο κ εδώ ακριβώς εντοπίζεται η διαφορά ανάμεσα σε αυτόν που πάσχει από διαταραχή προσωπικότητας κ από τον κολοχαρακτήρα: στο αν κ κατά πόσο έχει συνείδηση της συμπεριφοράς του. Πχ ο άνθρωπος που είναι στενά επικεντρωμένος στον εαυτό του κ τις ανάγκες του κ δεν του περνάει από το μυαλό (δε μπαίνει στη θέση του άλλου) ότι κάποιος μπορεί να υποφέρει εξαιτίας αυτού του εγωκεντρισμού είναι νάρκισσος. Κάποιος που αντιλαμβάνεται απόλυτα πόσο η συμπεριφορά του πληγώνει κ προκαλεί προβλήματα στους γύρω του, αλλά παρ'όλα αυτά προηγείται ο εαυτός του είναι παρτάκιας. Κάποιος που έχει διαρκώς ανάγκη τους άλλους για να διεκπεραιώνει τις υποχρεώσεις κ δραστηριότητές του κ ζητάει μονίμως την έγκρισή τους διότι πιστεύει ότι δεν μπορεί να ανταπεξέλθει μόνος του πάσχει από εξαρτητική διαταραχή. Κάποιος που ξέρει ότι είναι μια χαρά ικανός να τα βγάλει πέρα, όμως προτιμά να φορτώνει τη δουλειά στους άλλους εφόσον έχει τη δυνατότητα, είναι παράσιτο. Κάποιος που εξιδανικεύει πολύ κάποιον/α κ τον/τη βλέπει σα θεό επειδή έχει ανάγκη να ερωτευθεί κ να παρασυρθεί από το συναίσθημα αυτό (ασχέτως αν μετά ακολουθήσει ο φόβος της εγκατάλειψης κ η συνεπακόλουθη απαξίωση), πάσχει από οριακή διαταραχή. Κάποιος που εξυψώνει κάποιον κ τον παινεύει με σκοπό να τον εκμεταλλευτεί είναι κάθαρμα. Ο κατάλογος δεν έχει τελειωμό, αλλά όσα γράφω ισχύουν χονδρικά, γιατί όπως ομολογούν κ οι πλέον κορυφαίοι ψυχίατροι, κάποιες φορές τα όρια μεταξύ χαρακτήρα κ διαταραχής είναι θολά γιατί είναι ιδιαίτερα δύσκολο να εξακριβωθεί το αν στοιχειοθετείται ή όχι δόλος κ επίγνωση των συνεπειών των ενεργειών τους. Οι διαφορές όμως συνεχίζονται: Κάποιος που πάσχει από κάποια διαταραχή προσωπικότητας, αν διαθέτει την απαραίτητη ωριμότητα να την αναγνωρίσει κ να αποδεκτεί το γεγονός αυτό, μπορεί, αν έχει κ την απαιτούμενη επιμονή κ κουράγιο, να προχωρήσει σε ψυχοθεραπεία, κ (επειδή οι διαταραχές αυτές δεν εξαλείφονται μπορεί όμως) να εκπαιδευτεί να διαχειρίζεται τη διαταραχή αυτή, βελτιώνοντας αισθητά την ποιότητα ζωής του ίδιου αλλά κ όσων τον περιβάλλουν. Ο κολοχαρακτήρας συνειδητοποιεί πλήρως τις αιτίες κ τις συνέπειες της συμπεριφοράς του, όμως δεν έχει απολύτως καμία πρόθεση να κάνει κάτι για αυτό. Ίσως σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις να "¨καμουφλάρει" τη συμπεριφορά αυτή, αλλά αυτό υπό την προϋπόθεση ότι προσδοκά όφελος, δηλ. ο σεβασμός των άλλων γίνεται σε επιφανειακό επίπεδο.
Τέλος, κ συγγνώμη για την ωμότητα, δε θεωρώ προσωπικά ότι κάποιος που ηθελημένα παραβιάζει τους πλέον στοιχειώδεις για τη διατήρηση της κοινωνικής συνοχής κανόνες κ κάνει στους άλλους αυτά που δεν θέλει να του κάνουν έχει απαραίτητα κ ψυχολογικά κουσούρια. Αυτός είναι, πάει κ τελείωσε, είναι πρώτα απ'όλα κ πάνω απ'όλα η πάρτη του ψυχρά κ στεγνά. Όντως μπορεί να κουβαλάει ένα σωρό κόμπλεξ κ απωθημένα. Μπορεί όμως κ όχι. Είναι καθαρά θέμα προτεραιοτήτων νομίζω, κ προτεραιότητα για ορισμένους ανθρώπους θα είναι πάντα το συμφέρον κ η καλοπέρασή τους. Κ φυσικά τίθεται κ η παράμετρος της κουλτούρας κ του πολιτισμού. Πχ κανείς δε θέλει να τον σκοτώσουν δια λιθοβολισμού. Στις ισλαμικές κοινωνίες όμως όσοι λιθοβολούν μια γυναίκα επειδή αυτό επιβάλλει η παράδοσή τους στη συγκεκριμένη περίσταση, αυτό σημαίνει ότι έχουν ψυχολογικά κουσούρια?'Η πχ στην αρχαία Σπάρτη όσοι ρίχνανε στον Καιάδα τα παιδιά, για τα οποία υπήρχε η υποψία ύπαρξης κάποιου σωματικού ελαττώματος (πόλη- στρατώνας θέλανε να διαφυλάξουν την αρτιότητα της στρατιωτικής τους δύναμης, αντίληψη ότι αν δεν είσαι μάχιμος στρατιώτης δεν έχεις λόγο ύπαρξης), αυτό σήμαινε ότι οι Σπαρτιάτες ήταν ψυχολογικά ανισόρροποι....?Κ όμως, η πρακτική του Καιάδα ήταν συστατικό στοιχείο διασφάλισης της αρμονικής συμβίωσης κ πολιτειακής οργάνωσης της Σπάρτης. Άρα είναι λίγο δύσκολο νομίζω να ξεχωρίσεις πότε πίσω από μια συμπεριφορά "κρύβεται ψυχολογικό κουσούρι". Αν υπήρχε τρόπος, αυτός νομίζω ότι θα έπρεπε να αναζητηθεί στα κίνητρα της εκάστοτε πράξης, κ στο βαθμό στον οποίο αυτός που πράττει έχει συνείδηση των συνεπειών της πράξης του.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

εγω πιστευω οτι αν καπιος δεν ενοχλει τους αλλους κ τον εαυτο του αν καθετε να κανει αυτοδιαγνωσεις τελικα μαλον προβλημα κομπλεξ εχει αλοστε ειναι κοινο μυστικο οτι αυτο που μπορει να σε κανει ικανο να καταριψεις καθε ρεκορ εξυπναδας ειναι να πιστευεις οτι εισαι ηλιθιος μια ζωη γιατι οταν αισθανεσε εξυπνος επαναπαυεσε. οι ανθρωποι που κατεκτησαν τη γνωση ειναι αυτοι που εβλεπαν στο μυαλο τους τα μεγαλυτερα κενα.

----------


## aeolus74

> Εγώ πάλι δε μπορώ να καταλάβω αυτή τη διάκριση στην οποία γίνεται συχνά αναφορά ανάμεσα στον "απλά κωλοχαρακτήρα" και στη διαταραγμένη προσωπικότητα...
> Είναι δηλαδή ποτέ δυνατόν να είσαι "απλά κωλοχαρακτήρας" και να είσαι ψυχολογικά υγιής?
> Όταν με διάφορους τρόπους δε σέβεσαι τους άλλους, όταν παραβιάζεις τον πιο στοιχειώδη για την αρμονική κοινωνική συμβίωση και θεμελιώδη ηθικό κανόνα ΜΗΝ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΑΛΛΟΥΣ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΔΕ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ, όλο και κάποιο ψυχολογικό κουσούρι δεν κρύβεται από πίσω?


Οι ψυχολογικές διαταραχές μεταξύ των οποίων είναι και οι διαταραχές προσωπικότητας αποτελούν μία προσπάθεια των ψυχιατρικών οργανισμών να κατηγοριοποιήσουν τα ψυχολογικά συμπτώματα, να προσφέρουν δηλαδή μία κοινή γλώσσα με την οποία θα συνενοούνται οι ψυχίατροι/ψυχολόγοι. Προκειμένου να χαρακτηριστεί κάποιος με μία διαταραχή, πρέπει να πληρουνται κάποι συγκεκριμένα κριτήρια. Τα κριτήρια αυτά περιγράφονται σε κάποιους οδηγούς που έχουν εκδοθεί και χαίρουν παγκόσμιας αναγνώρισης όπως το DSM IV ή το ICD 10. Να σημειώσουμε ότι δεν αποδέχονται όλοι οι ειδικοί στην ψυχική υγεία την ύπαρξη των διαταραχών καθώς τις θεωρούν ταμπελοποίηση (π.χ. η προσωποκεντρική προσέγγιση). 
Τώρα για παράδειγμα, σύμφωνα με το DSM IV, για να έχει κάποιος ναρκισσιστική διαταραχή προσωπικότητας θα πρέπει να πληροί 5 από τα 7 συνολικά κριτήρια (αν θυμάμαι καλά). Αν πληροί λιγότερα τότε δεν είναι διαταραγμένος είναι ... παλιοχαρακτήρας.

----------


## aeolus74

@ mariposa
ουφ, επιτέλους διάβασα το σχόλιό σου.
(αστειεύομαι)

Αυτά που γράφεις σηκώνουν αρκετή συζήτηση... θα περιοριστώ σε κάποιες παρατηρήσεις:




> Κ φυσικά τίθεται κ η παράμετρος της κουλτούρας κ του πολιτισμού. Πχ κανείς δε θέλει να τον σκοτώσουν δια λιθοβολισμού. Στις ισλαμικές κοινωνίες όμως όσοι λιθοβολούν μια γυναίκα επειδή αυτό επιβάλλει η παράδοσή τους στη συγκεκριμένη περίσταση, αυτό σημαίνει ότι έχουν ψυχολογικά κουσούρια?


Σαφώς ΝΑΙ. Εκτός αν κάποιος απειλεί τον λιθοβολούντα με ένα πιστόλι στον κρόταφο προκειμένου να το κάνει.




> 'Η πχ στην αρχαία Σπάρτη όσοι ρίχνανε στον Καιάδα τα παιδιά, για τα οποία υπήρχε η υποψία ύπαρξης κάποιου σωματικού ελαττώματος (πόλη- στρατώνας θέλανε να διαφυλάξουν την αρτιότητα της στρατιωτικής τους δύναμης, αντίληψη ότι αν δεν είσαι μάχιμος στρατιώτης δεν έχεις λόγο ύπαρξης), αυτό σήμαινε ότι οι Σπαρτιάτες ήταν ψυχολογικά ανισόρροποι....? Κ όμως, η πρακτική του Καιάδα ήταν συστατικό στοιχείο διασφάλισης της αρμονικής συμβίωσης κ πολιτειακής οργάνωσης της Σπάρτης


Και πάλι η απάντηση είναι ένα μεγάλο ΝΑΙ, ήταν ψυχικά ανισόρροποι, διότι, εάν λάβουμε υπόψιν ότι η αίσθηση ασφάλειας αποτελεί ομοιοστατική και αντανακλαστική ανάγκη κάθε οργανισμού (ειδικά στην νηπιακή-παιδική ηλικία) εύκολα θα καταλήξουμε στο συμπέρασμα ότι ένα σπαρτιατικό περιβάλλον δεν μπορεί παρά να παράγει ψυχολογικά ασταθείς ανθρώπους. Το εάν αυτό είχε την εποχή εκείνη κάποια σκοπιμότητα είναι άλλο θέμα συζήτησης.

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

> Οι ψυχολογικές διαταραχές μεταξύ των οποίων είναι και οι διαταραχές προσωπικότητας αποτελούν μία προσπάθεια των ψυχιατρικών οργανισμών να κατηγοριοποιήσουν τα ψυχολογικά συμπτώματα, να προσφέρουν δηλαδή μία κοινή γλώσσα με την οποία θα συνενοούνται οι ψυχίατροι/ψυχολόγοι. Προκειμένου να χαρακτηριστεί κάποιος με μία διαταραχή, πρέπει να πληρουνται κάποι συγκεκριμένα κριτήρια. Τα κριτήρια αυτά περιγράφονται σε κάποιους οδηγούς που έχουν εκδοθεί και χαίρουν παγκόσμιας αναγνώρισης όπως το DSM IV ή το ICD 10. Να σημειώσουμε ότι δεν αποδέχονται όλοι οι ειδικοί στην ψυχική υγεία την ύπαρξη των διαταραχών καθώς τις θεωρούν ταμπελοποίηση (π.χ. η προσωποκεντρική προσέγγιση). 
> Τώρα για παράδειγμα, σύμφωνα με το DSM IV, για να έχει κάποιος ναρκισσιστική διαταραχή προσωπικότητας θα πρέπει να πληροί 5 από τα 7 συνολικά κριτήρια (αν θυμάμαι καλά). Αν πληροί λιγότερα τότε δεν είναι διαταραγμένος είναι ... παλιοχαρακτήρας.


Συμφωνώ σε όλα πλην της τελευταίας πρότασης. Όλοι μας έχουμε σε μικρότερο ή μεγαλύτερο βαθμό στοιχεία διαφόρων διαταραχών προσωπικότητας, απλά από ένα σημείο κ ύστερα, όταν συγκεντρώνεις πολλά χαρακτηριστικά μιας διαταραχής, κτυπάει ο συναγερμός ότι μάλλον πάσχεις από αυτήν. Δηλ. αν εγώ πληρώ 4 κριτήρια του ναρκισσισμού από τα 7 είμαι σκέτο γαϊδούρι κ αν προστεθεί ακόμα 1 τότε πάσχω από ΝΔΠ? Νομίζω, κ αυτή ήταν η ουσία της συζήτησης κ ένα από τα σημεία που συμφωνήσαμε με τον world, ότι νάρκισσος δεν είναι αυτός που αδιαφορεί συνειδητά για τους άλλους κ τα αισθήματά τους, αλλά αυτός, που επειδή κέντρο της ύπαρξής του είναι ο εαυτός του δεν μπαίνει στη θέση των άλλων, είναι κάτι που απλά δεν του περνάει από το μυαλό να το κάνει. Το αν κάποιος πληρεί 5 ή 7 από τα κριτήρια δείχνει απλώς το μέγεθος της διαταραχής.

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

> @ mariposa
> ουφ, επιτέλους διάβασα το σχόλιό σου.
> (αστειεύομαι)
> 
> Αυτά που γράφεις σηκώνουν αρκετή συζήτηση... θα περιοριστώ σε κάποιες παρατηρήσεις:
> 
> 
> 
> Σαφώς ΝΑΙ. Εκτός αν κάποιος απειλεί τον λιθοβολούντα με ένα πιστόλι στον κρόταφο προκειμένου να το κάνει.
> ...


Εμείς τους κρίνουμε ανισόρροπους βάσει του δικού μας συστήματος αξιών κ βάσει της δικής μας αντίληψης για το σεβασμό των ανθρωπίνων δικαιωμάτων. Αυτές όμως οι αντιλήψεις αλλάζουν με την πάροδο του χρόνου κ ανάλογα κ με την περιοχή, διότι κάθε πολιτισμός ανθεί ανατροφοδοτώντας συγκεκριμένες κοινωνικές, οικονομικές, θρησκευτικές κ πολιτικές συνιστώσες. Κ μας κάποτε μπορεί να μας χαρακτηρίσουν κανίβαλους.
Έχω την εντύπωση ότι αν θα έπρεπε να βαφτίσουμε μια συμπεριφορά ανισόρροπη ή συμπλεγματική ή ότι ενέχει "ψυχολογικά κουσούρια", τότε θα πρέπει την ουσία να την αναζητήσουμε στα κίνητρα. Άλλο ο φόνος όταν κάποιος αναπαράγει τα πολιτιστικά- θρησκευτικά του ήθη κ πρακτικές, χωρίς να αντιλαμβάνεται ότι δεν έχει το δικαίωμα να στερεί από κάποιον τη ζωή του στο όνομα της απόδοσης της όποιας δικαιοσύνης, κ άλλο ο φόνος που μπορεί να γίνει σε οποιαδήποτε εποχή της ιστορίας της ανθρωπότητας από βαθιά αισθήματα φθόνου ή παθολογικής ζήλειας. Στην τελευταία περίπτωση κάποιος σαφώς νοσεί ψυχικά.

----------


## heman

αλέξανδρος_77 δε μας λες όμως ποιούς εννοείς...





> Αρχικά καταχωρημένο από mariposa7
> Αφορά όμως αυτόν που συμπεριφέρεται κατ'αυτόν τον τρόπο κ εδώ ακριβώς εντοπίζεται η διαφορά ανάμεσα σε αυτόν που πάσχει από διαταραχή προσωπικότητας κ από τον κολοχαρακτήρα: στο αν κ κατά πόσο έχει συνείδηση της συμπεριφοράς του.


Άρα λοιπόν θεωρείς ότι αν κάποιος *συνειδητά* δε σέβεται και κάνει κακό στους άλλους, τότε δεν είναι ψυχικά διαταραγμένος, αλλά απλά "κωλοχαρακτήρας ή "κακός", σωστα?
Μ' αυτή τη λογική όμως οι σαδιστές π.χ. που συνειδητά κάνουν κακό στους άλλους και αντλούν ευχαρίστηση απ' αυτό, δε θα πρεπε να θεωρούνται ψυχικά διαταραγμένοι.
Παρόλα αυτά υπάρχει η σαδιστική διαταραχή προσωπικότητας.
Επίσης ο ορισμός που έδωσε ο Έριχ Φρομμ για το διαστροφικό νάρκισσο ήταν "η πεμπτουσία της κακίας".

Θα είμαι κι εγώ ωμός και να σου πω την αλήθεια δεν το μασάω το παραμύθι ότι δεν έχουν συνείδηση όλοι αυτοί ότι κάνουν κακό στους άλλους, εκτός αν υπάρχει και θέμα ψύχωσης και δεν έχουν αίσθηση της πραγματικότητας ή τους λείπει κάνα κομμάτι απ' τον εγκέφαλο.
Κάθε ενήλικος με στοιχειώδη κοινωνική εμπειρία ξέρει πολύ καλά ποιές συμπεριφορές του θα κάνουν κακό στους άλλους.
Όποιος έχει νιώσει πόνο και είναι ψυχικά υγιής Άνθρωπος, δεν τον προκαλεί στους άλλους, εκτός αν είναι κωλοχαρακτήρες και τους αξίζει.





> Αρχικά καταχωρημένο από mariposa7
> Τέλος, κ συγγνώμη για την ωμότητα, δε θεωρώ προσωπικά ότι κάποιος που ηθελημένα παραβιάζει τους πλέον στοιχειώδεις για τη διατήρηση της κοινωνικής συνοχής κανόνες κ κάνει στους άλλους αυτά που δεν θέλει να του κάνουν έχει απαραίτητα κ ψυχολογικά κουσούρια. Αυτός είναι, πάει κ τελείωσε, είναι πρώτα απ'όλα κ πάνω απ'όλα η πάρτη του ψυχρά κ στεγνά. Όντως μπορεί να κουβαλάει ένα σωρό κόμπλεξ κ απωθημένα. Μπορεί όμως κ όχι. Είναι καθαρά θέμα προτεραιοτήτων νομίζω, κ προτεραιότητα για ορισμένους ανθρώπους θα είναι πάντα το συμφέρον κ η καλοπέρασή τους. Κ φυσικά τίθεται κ η παράμετρος της κουλτούρας κ του πολιτισμού. Πχ κανείς δε θέλει να τον σκοτώσουν δια λιθοβολισμού. Στις ισλαμικές κοινωνίες όμως όσοι λιθοβολούν μια γυναίκα επειδή αυτό επιβάλλει η παράδοσή τους στη συγκεκριμένη περίσταση, αυτό σημαίνει ότι έχουν ψυχολογικά κουσούρια?'Η πχ στην αρχαία Σπάρτη όσοι ρίχνανε στον Καιάδα τα παιδιά, για τα οποία υπήρχε η υποψία ύπαρξης κάποιου σωματικού ελαττώματος (πόλη- στρατώνας θέλανε να διαφυλάξουν την αρτιότητα της στρατιωτικής τους δύναμης, αντίληψη ότι αν δεν είσαι μάχιμος στρατιώτης δεν έχεις λόγο ύπαρξης), αυτό σήμαινε ότι οι Σπαρτιάτες ήταν ψυχολογικά ανισόρροποι....?Κ όμως, η πρακτική του Καιάδα ήταν συστατικό στοιχείο διασφάλισης της αρμονικής συμβίωσης κ πολιτειακής οργάνωσης της Σπάρτης. Άρα είναι λίγο δύσκολο νομίζω να ξεχωρίσεις πότε πίσω από μια συμπεριφορά "κρύβεται ψυχολογικό κουσούρι". Αν υπήρχε τρόπος, αυτός νομίζω ότι θα έπρεπε να αναζητηθεί στα κίνητρα της εκάστοτε πράξης, κ στο βαθμό στον οποίο αυτός που πράττει έχει συνείδηση των συνεπειών της πράξης του.


Το συμφέρον και η καλοπέρασή σου δε χρειάζεται να είναι ανάλογη συνάρτηση της δυστυχίας των άλλων.
Εγώ καλοπερνάω να βλέπω ευτυχισμένους ανθρώπους και ευτυχισμένα ζώα γύρω μου και έχω συμφέρον να ζω σε μια κοινωνία με ειρήνη, ελευθερία, ευημερεία και ψυχικά υγιείς ανθρώπους.
Είμαι παρτάκιας?

Στα στρατιωτικά και θεοκρατικά καθεστώτα στα οποία έκανες αναφορά, μπορεί μεν να υπάρχει κοινωνική συνοχή, είναι όμως θεμελιωμένη στο αίμα, το φόβο και τη δυστυχία όσων ζούν σε αυτά και σε καμία περίπτωση δε μπορεί να χαρακτηριστεί η κοινωνική συμβίωση που βασίζεται σ' αυτά ως αρμονική.

Επίσης γιατί συγχέεις την βία ως τιμωρία-απόδοση δικαιοσύνης με τη βία που ασκούν οι κωλοχαρακτήρες στα ΑΘΩΑ θύματά τους?
Αν κάποιος λιθοβολεί για ν' αποδώσει δικαιοσύνη, δεν είναι ίδιος με αυτόν που λιθοβολεί επειδή του αρέσει γενικά να λιθοβολεί, άσχετα ποιόν έχει απέναντι.
Ο 2ος είναι ψυχικά διαταραγμένος!
Αν κάποιος βασάνισε, βίασε και σκότωσε ένα αθώο παιδάκι, του αξίζει και επιβάλλεται να τιμωρηθεί (χωρίς να θίγω το ζήτημα ποιά πρέπει να είναι συγκεκριμένα η τιμωρία).
Αν κάποιος όχι μόνο δεν έχει κάνει κακο, αλλά έχει επενδύσει ανιδιοτελώς χρόνο, ενέργεια και αγάπη σε ένα κωλοχαρακτήρα, του αξίζει να τιμωρηθεί από αυτόν, όπως γίνεται πάντοτε και όπως ανέφερες και συ με τη δική σου ιστορία?

Επίσης όσον αφορά την παράδοση και τους κώδικες ηθικής και δικαιοσύνης της κάθε κουλτούρας που αναφέρεις, σκέφτηκες ποτέ μήπως αυτοί που τους έγραψαν και τους επέβαλλαν ήταν ψυχικά διαταραγμένοι?
Θεωρείς τους ηγέτες των τζιχαντιστών ή των ναζί ή των βορειοκορεατών, που έφτιαξαν τους αντίστοιχους νόμους "δικαιοσύνης" και "ηθικής" ψυχικά υγιείς?
Είναι τυχαίο ότι οι θέσεις εξουσίας είναι συνήθως κατηλειμμένες από νάρκισσους, ψυχοπαθείς κτλ?

Η ανθρωπιά, βασικά στοιχείο της οποίας είναι η ενσυναίσθηση και ο σεβασμός των διακιωμάτων των άλλων, είναι οικουμενική και διαχρονική και υπεράνω παράδοσης και κουλτούρας.

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi...manya-1936.jpg

----------


## heman

> Αρχικά καταχωρημένο από aeolus74 
> 
> Σαφώς ΝΑΙ. Εκτός αν κάποιος απειλεί τον λιθοβολούντα με ένα πιστόλι στον κρόταφο προκειμένου να το κάνει.
> 
> 
> Και πάλι η απάντηση είναι ένα μεγάλο ΝΑΙ, ήταν ψυχικά ανισόρροποι, διότι, εάν λάβουμε υπόψιν ότι η αίσθηση ασφάλειας αποτελεί ομοιοστατική και αντανακλαστική ανάγκη κάθε οργανισμού (ειδικά στην νηπιακή-παιδική ηλικία) εύκολα θα καταλήξουμε στο συμπέρασμα ότι ένα σπαρτιατικό περιβάλλον δεν μπορεί παρά να παράγει ψυχολογικά ασταθείς ανθρώπους. Το εάν αυτό είχε την εποχή εκείνη κάποια σκοπιμότητα είναι άλλο θέμα συζήτησης.


Thumbs up!

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

> αλέξανδρος_77 δε μας λες όμως ποιούς εννοείς...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Άρα λοιπόν θεωρείς ότι αν κάποιος *συνειδητά* δε σέβεται και κάνει κακό στους άλλους, τότε δεν είναι ψυχικά διαταραγμένος, αλλά απλά "κωλοχαρακτήρας ή "κακός", σωστα?
> Μ' αυτή τη λογική όμως οι σαδιστές π.χ. που συνειδητά κάνουν κακό στους άλλους και αντλούν ευχαρίστηση απ' αυτό, δε θα πρεπε να θεωρούνται ψυχικά διαταραγμένοι.
> Παρόλα αυτά υπάρχει η σαδιστική διαταραχή προσωπικότητας.
> Επίσης ο ορισμός που έδωσε ο Έριχ Φρομμ για το διαστροφικό νάρκισσο ήταν "η πεμπτουσία της κακίας".
> ...


Δηλ. αν υποθέσουμε ότι εγώ κ εσύ είμαστε 2 ψυχικά υγιή άτομα, κ με τον ίδιο χαρακτήρα κ το ίδιο dna, είχαμε γεννηθεί στην αρχαία Ρώμη με αυτονόητο ότι θα είχαμε σκλάβους κ θα παρακολουθούσαμε αιματοχυσίες στην αρένα, ή στη λωρίδα της Γάζας κ πριν να μάθουμε να προφέρουμε το όνομά μας μαθαίναμε το "οι Εβραίοι είναι εχθροί μας", ή ανήκαμε στον αγράμματο όχλο του 1789 που έστελνε στη γκιλοτίνα τους ευγενείς στο όνομα της απόδοσης δικαιοσύνης κ της Διακήρυξης των Δικαιωμάτων του Ανθρώπου, ή στην Ήπειρο που πέφτανε από το Ζάλογγο μαζί με τα παιδιά τους για να μην πέσουν στα χέρια των Οθωμανών, οι ίδιοι εμείς θα ήμασταν ψυχάκηδες...? Βέβαια είναι ορθότατο ότι ο χαρακτήρα ενός ανθρώπου δεν είναι αποκλειστικά συνάρτηση του dna του, αλλά διαπλάθεται κ από το περιβάλλον του. Όμως αν επίσης ορθά ορίσουμε ότι στον όρο "σεβασμός των πανανθρώπινων δικαιωμάτων" περιλαμβάνεται όχι μόνο το δικαίωμα στη ζωή, αλλά κ τα δικαιώματα στην ιδιοκτησία, στην ελευθερία κ την προσωπικότητα (δικαιώματα στην εργασία, στο σεξουαλικό προσανατολισμό, στην πληροφοριακή αυτοδιάθεση, μη αποκλεισμού από την εκπαίδευση κλπ κλπ), τότε αν εξαιρέσουμε ορισμένους κατοίκους ορισμένων δυτικών κοινωνιών (άντε να βάλουμε κ τους Σαολίν κ κάποιους Κομφουκιανιστές ή Βουδιστές) των τελευταίων δεκαετιών, τότε σχεδόν κατά τη διάρκεια όλης της ιστορίας της ανθρωπότητας, όλοι οι υπόλοιποι ήταν ψυχικά διαταραγμένοι. Αυτό μου φαίνεται λίγο άτοπο. Απλά νομίζω είχαν ως επί το πλείστον διαφορετικές αντιλήψεις περί σεβασμού ανθρωπίνων δικαιωμάτων κ δεν μπορώ να "καταδικάσω" κάποιον ως ψυχικά διαταραγμένο επειδή τα κριτήριά του δεν ταυτίζονται με τα δικά μου. Ανεξαρτήτως εποχής, ψυχικά διαταραγμένος είναι αυτός που καταπιέζει, βασανίζει, εκδιώκει ή σκοτώνει παρασυρόμενος από τα δικά του εσωτερικά πάθη κ όχι από τις κρατούσες αντιλήψεις, ήθη, παραδόσεις κ πρακτικές.

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

> αλέξανδρος_77 δε μας λες όμως ποιούς εννοείς...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Άρα λοιπόν θεωρείς ότι αν κάποιος *συνειδητά* δε σέβεται και κάνει κακό στους άλλους, τότε δεν είναι ψυχικά διαταραγμένος, αλλά απλά "κωλοχαρακτήρας ή "κακός", σωστα?
> Μ' αυτή τη λογική όμως οι σαδιστές π.χ. που συνειδητά κάνουν κακό στους άλλους και αντλούν ευχαρίστηση απ' αυτό, δε θα πρεπε να θεωρούνται ψυχικά διαταραγμένοι.
> Παρόλα αυτά υπάρχει η σαδιστική διαταραχή προσωπικότητας.
> Επίσης ο ορισμός που έδωσε ο Έριχ Φρομμ για το διαστροφικό νάρκισσο ήταν "η πεμπτουσία της κακίας".
> ...


Δηλ. αν υποθέσουμε ότι εγώ κ εσύ είμαστε 2 ψυχικά υγιή άτομα, κ με τον ίδιο χαρακτήρα κ το ίδιο dna, είχαμε γεννηθεί στην αρχαία Ρώμη με αυτονόητο ότι θα είχαμε σκλάβους κ θα παρακολουθούσαμε αιματοχυσίες στην αρένα, ή στη λωρίδα της Γάζας κ πριν να μάθουμε να προφέρουμε το όνομά μας μαθαίναμε το "οι Εβραίοι είναι εχθροί μας", ή ανήκαμε στον αγράμματο όχλο του 1789 που έστελνε στη γκιλοτίνα τους ευγενείς στο όνομα της απόδοσης δικαιοσύνης κ της Διακήρυξης των Δικαιωμάτων του Ανθρώπου, ή στην Ήπειρο που πέφτανε από το Ζάλογγο μαζί με τα παιδιά τους για να μην πέσουν στα χέρια των Οθωμανών, οι ίδιοι εμείς θα ήμασταν ψυχάκηδες...? Βέβαια είναι ορθότατο ότι ο χαρακτήρα ενός ανθρώπου δεν είναι αποκλειστικά συνάρτηση του dna του, αλλά διαπλάθεται κ από το περιβάλλον του. Όμως αν επίσης ορθά ορίσουμε ότι στον όρο "σεβασμός των πανανθρώπινων δικαιωμάτων" περιλαμβάνεται όχι μόνο το δικαίωμα στη ζωή, αλλά κ τα δικαιώματα στην ιδιοκτησία, στην ελευθερία κ την προσωπικότητα (δικαιώματα στην εργασία, στο σεξουαλικό προσανατολισμό, στην πληροφοριακή αυτοδιάθεση, μη αποκλεισμού από την εκπαίδευση κλπ κλπ), τότε αν εξαιρέσουμε ορισμένους κατοίκους ορισμένων δυτικών κοινωνιών (άντε να βάλουμε κ τους Σαολίν κ κάποιους Κομφουκιανιστές ή Βουδιστές) των τελευταίων δεκαετιών, τότε σχεδόν κατά τη διάρκεια όλης της ιστορίας της ανθρωπότητας, όλοι οι υπόλοιποι ήταν ψυχικά διαταραγμένοι. Αυτό μου φαίνεται λίγο άτοπο. Απλά νομίζω είχαν ως επί το πλείστον διαφορετικές αντιλήψεις περί σεβασμού ανθρωπίνων δικαιωμάτων κ δεν μπορώ να "καταδικάσω" κάποιον ως ψυχικά διαταραγμένο επειδή τα κριτήριά του δεν ταυτίζονται με τα δικά μου. Ανεξαρτήτως εποχής, ψυχικά διαταραγμένος είναι αυτός που καταπιέζει, βασανίζει, εκδιώκει ή σκοτώνει παρασυρόμενος από τα δικά του εσωτερικά πάθη κ όχι από τις κρατούσες αντιλήψεις, ήθη, παραδόσεις κ πρακτικές.

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

Τη δημοσίευση δε μου την έκανε σωστά ή εγώ δεν την έκανα σωστά πρέπει να διαβάσεις μέσα από τις γραμμές για να δεις τα σχόλια. Το μόνο σχόλιο που μου έχει ξεχωρίσει είναι το τελευταίο.

----------


## heman

mariposa7 καταρχάς πρέπει να σου πω ότι απολαμβάνω την κουβέντα μας και ότι είχα καιρό να κάνω τέτοια κουβέντα με ένα πνευματώδες άτομο που ξέρει να διαφωνεί! :-)
Κατά δεύτερον το ξεφτιλίσαμε το νήμα του ανθρώπου...





> Αρχικά καταχωρημένο από mariposa7
> Κ εσύ ο ίδιος το γράφεις ότι πρόκειται για διαταραχή.


Ναι, και ακριβώς επείδή ο σαδιστής έχει *συνείδηση* των πράξεών του, εξακολουθώ να πιστεύω ότι δεν υπάρχει διάκριση της διαταραγμένης προσωπικότητας με τον κωλοχαρακτήρα! 
Οι "κορυφαίοι ψυχίατροι"-"top ειδικοί" και η λογική πλάνη της επίκλησης στην αυθεντία δε με πείθουν! :-P





> Αρχικά καταχωρημένο από mariposa7
> Καθόλου. Ποτέ δεν είπα πως κάποιος που φροντίζει την καλοπέρασή του χωρίς να βλάπτει κάποιον είναι παρτάκιας. Ένας υγιέστατος άνθρωπος είναι.


Το άφησες κατά κάποιον τρόπο να εννοηθεί:




> Αρχικά καταχωρημένο από mariposa7
> Τέλος, κ συγγνώμη για την ωμότητα, δε θεωρώ προσωπικά ότι κάποιος που ηθελημένα παραβιάζει τους πλέον στοιχειώδεις για τη διατήρηση της κοινωνικής συνοχής κανόνες κ κάνει στους άλλους αυτά που δεν θέλει να του κάνουν έχει απαραίτητα κ ψυχολογικά κουσούρια. Αυτός είναι, πάει κ τελείωσε, είναι πρώτα απ'όλα κ πάνω απ'όλα η πάρτη του ψυχρά κ στεγνά. Όντως μπορεί να κουβαλάει ένα σωρό κόμπλεξ κ απωθημένα. Μπορεί όμως κ όχι. Είναι καθαρά θέμα προτεραιοτήτων νομίζω, κ προτεραιότητα για ορισμένους ανθρώπους θα είναι πάντα το συμφέρον κ η καλοπέρασή τους.






> Αρχικά καταχωρημένο από mariposa7
> Μα αυτόν ακριβώς το διαχωρισμό κάνω!


Όχι, εσύ λες ότι αυτός που γουστάρει να λιθοβολεί είναι απλά κωλοχαρακτήρας επειδή έχει *συνείδηση* της πράξης του.





> Αρχικά καταχωρημένο από mariposa7
> Το να "τιμωρηθεί" πώς το εννοείς? Πιστεύω ότι πρέπει να υποστεί τις συνέπειες των πράξεών του, κ ας φάει τα μούτρα του κ ας πληγωθεί. Κ φυσικά δεν εξαιρώ τον εαυτό μου. Δικιά μου ήταν η ευθύνη που έκανα σχέση (ευτυχώς 1 χρόνο κράτησε, αλλά μέσα σε αυτόν το χρόνο γέρασα 100 κ ξέρω ότι δε θα συνέλθω ποτέ από κάτι τέτοιο) με διαστροφικό νάρκισσο (οκ υπήρχε κ η πλύση εγκεφάλου από τη μάνα μου που τον ήθελε για γαμπρό) αλλά κανείς δεν με εξανάγκασε να το κάνω, ήταν επιλογή μου άρα καλώς έπαθα κ έμαθα. Ας είχα κάνει άλλες επιλογές.


Μάλλον δεν κατάλαβες τη διατύπωσή μου:

Αυτό:
"Αν κάποιος βασάνισε, βίασε και σκότωσε ένα αθώο παιδάκι, του αξίζει και επιβάλλεται να τιμωρηθεί (χωρίς να θίγω το ζήτημα ποιά πρέπει να είναι συγκεκριμένα η τιμωρία)."
το θέτω σε σύγκριση με αυτό:
"Αν κάποιος όχι μόνο δεν έχει κάνει κακο, αλλά έχει επενδύσει ανιδιοτελώς χρόνο, ενέργεια και αγάπη σε ένα κωλοχαρακτήρα, του αξίζει να τιμωρηθεί από αυτόν, όπως γίνεται πάντοτε και όπως ανέφερες και συ με τη δική σου ιστορία?" (ερώτημα)
Η άδικη "τιμωρία" που αναφέρω είναι από τον κωλοχαρακτήρα στο θύμα του.





> Αρχικά καταχωρημένο από mariposa7
> Έχεις σκεφτεί ποτέ ότι όλοι αυτοί οι Χίτλερ, Λένιν, Σαντάμ Χουσεϊν, Ροβεσπιέροι κλπ κλπ ήρθαν στην εξουσία όχι με διαστημόπλοιο κ πυρηνικά 4ης γενιάς απειλώντας την ανθρωπότητα, αλλά με την υποστήριξη του λαού που βρισκόταν από κάτω? Τις δικές τους αντιλήψεις κ τις δικές τους επιδιώξεις αντιπροσώπευαν. Αν όχι όλων, έστω της πλειοψηφίας. Γιατί καθαρόαιμη δικτατορία χωρίς την υποστήριξη της πλειοψηφίας δεν μακροημερεύει.
> 
> Επαναλαμβάνω ότι πολλοί από αυτούς έχουν έρθει στην εξουσία με τις ευλογίες του λαού.
> 
> Δηλ. αν υποθέσουμε ότι εγώ κ εσύ είμαστε 2 ψυχικά υγιή άτομα, κ με τον ίδιο χαρακτήρα κ το ίδιο dna, είχαμε γεννηθεί στην αρχαία Ρώμη με αυτονόητο ότι θα είχαμε σκλάβους κ θα παρακολουθούσαμε αιματοχυσίες στην αρένα, ή στη λωρίδα της Γάζας κ πριν να μάθουμε να προφέρουμε το όνομά μας μαθαίναμε το "οι Εβραίοι είναι εχθροί μας", ή ανήκαμε στον αγράμματο όχλο του 1789 που έστελνε στη γκιλοτίνα τους ευγενείς στο όνομα της απόδοσης δικαιοσύνης κ της Διακήρυξης των Δικαιωμάτων του Ανθρώπου, ή στην Ήπειρο που πέφτανε από το Ζάλογγο μαζί με τα παιδιά τους για να μην πέσουν στα χέρια των Οθωμανών, οι ίδιοι εμείς θα ήμασταν ψυχάκηδες...? Βέβαια είναι ορθότατο ότι ο χαρακτήρα ενός ανθρώπου δεν είναι αποκλειστικά συνάρτηση του dna του, αλλά διαπλάθεται κ από το περιβάλλον του. Όμως αν επίσης ορθά ορίσουμε ότι στον όρο "σεβασμός των πανανθρώπινων δικαιωμάτων" περιλαμβάνεται όχι μόνο το δικαίωμα στη ζωή, αλλά κ τα δικαιώματα στην ιδιοκτησία, στην ελευθερία κ την προσωπικότητα (δικαιώματα στην εργασία, στο σεξουαλικό προσανατολισμό, στην πληροφοριακή αυτοδιάθεση, μη αποκλεισμού από την εκπαίδευση κλπ κλπ), τότε αν εξαιρέσουμε ορισμένους κατοίκους ορισμένων δυτικών κοινωνιών (άντε να βάλουμε κ τους Σαολίν κ κάποιους Κομφουκιανιστές ή Βουδιστές) των τελευταίων δεκαετιών, τότε σχεδόν κατά τη διάρκεια όλης της ιστορίας της ανθρωπότητας, όλοι οι υπόλοιποι ήταν ψυχικά διαταραγμένοι. Αυτό μου φαίνεται λίγο άτοπο. Απλά νομίζω είχαν ως επί το πλείστον διαφορετικές αντιλήψεις περί σεβασμού ανθρωπίνων δικαιωμάτων κ δεν μπορώ να "καταδικάσω" κάποιον ως ψυχικά διαταραγμένο επειδή τα κριτήριά του δεν ταυτίζονται με τα δικά μου. Ανεξαρτήτως εποχής, ψυχικά διαταραγμένος είναι αυτός που καταπιέζει, βασανίζει, εκδιώκει ή σκοτώνει παρασυρόμενος από τα δικά του εσωτερικά πάθη κ όχι από τις κρατούσες αντιλήψεις, ήθη, παραδόσεις κ πρακτικές.


Εδώ ξεφεύγουμε κατά πολύ από την ψυχολογία και το πάμε σε κοινωνικο-πολιτικο-ιδεολογικά ζητήματα βέβαια, αλλά τεσπά κουβέντα κάνουμε...
Καταρχάς άλλο η ψυχολογία του ατόμου και άλλο η ψυχολογία της κοινωνίας.
Σχετίζονται αλλά δεν είναι το ίδιο.

Γενικά γι' αυτά που αναφέρεις θα επισημάνω αυτό που είπε και ο aeolus74:
Αν κάποιος απειλεί τον λιθοβολούντα με ένα πιστόλι στον κρόταφο προκειμένου να το κάνει, δε μπορείς να τον κατηγορήσεις για ψυχικά διαταραγμένο.
Τώρα αν θεωρείς σωστές και απολαμβάνεις τις διάφορες κτηνωδίες και καφρίλες των διαφόρων παραδόσεων, ε ΝΑΙ είσαι ψυχικά διαταραγμένος.
Σαν κοινωνίες, νομίζω επίσης οι περισσότερες δεν ήταν υγιείς.
Η ανθρώπινη ιστορία έχει πλούσιο ιστορικό από κτηνωδίες.
Γιατί να τις δικαιολογήσουμε?

Πιο συγκεκριμένα:

Λοιπόν, για την αρχαία Ρώμη αρκεί να σου θυμίσω την εξέγερση του Σπάρτακου...

Για τις αιματοχυσίες στην αρένα σου θυμίζω τους σημερινούς Ισπανούς που γεννιούνται με αυτονόητο τις δολοφονίες ταύρων και παρόλα αυτά υπάρχουν πολλοί που τις καταδικάζουν...
Επίσης όλοι γεννηθήκαμε, ειδικά στην Ελλάδα, με δεδομένο την κρεοφαγία.
Παρόλα αυτά υπάρχουν πολλοί vegeterians.

Στη Γάζα επίσης πιστεύω είναι αρκετοί αυτοί που αντιλαμβάνονται ότι εχθροί τους δεν είναι ΟΛΟΙ οι Ισραηλινοί, αλλά η ισραηλινή κυβέρνηση και οι υποστηρικτές της.

Το dna και το περιβάλλον μας διαμορφώνουν, αλλά δε μας καθορίζουν αποφασιστκά.
Εμείς επιλέγουμε τι άνθρωποι θα γίνουμε.
Ξαναδές τη φωτογραφία που ανέβασα.

Για τα υπόλοιπα που αναφέρεις:

Αν εξαιρέσεις την αγαμία των μοναχών που ανέφερες, ναι είναι γενικά ψυχικά υγιείς κοινότητες.
Μια άλλη σχετικά υγιής σύγχρονη κοινωνία είναι το λεγόμενο "σκανδιναβικό μοντέλο", αν και πλεόν...
Στην αρχαιότητα η πιο υγιής κοινωνία νομίζω ήταν η αθηναϊκή δημοκρατία.
Πιο υγιείς θεωρώ πάντως τις αναρχικές κολλεκτίβες στις ελεύθερωμένες περιοχές κατά τη διάρκεια του ισπανικού εμφυλίου.
Κανείς δεν εξουσιάζει κανέναν και δεν εξουσιάζεται από κανέναν...
Αμοιβαίος σεβασμός, ισοτιμία, συνεργασία, αλληλεγγύη και συλλογικότητα στις αποφάσεις...
Αυτά άλλωστε δε θέλει ένας ψυχικά υγιής άνθρωπος στις διαπροσωπικές του σχέσεις?
Αν το καλοσκεφτείς οι περισσότερες διαταραχές προσωπικότητας/κωλοχαρακτήρες έχουν να κάνουν με εκφάνσεις της εξουσίας σε βάρος των άλλων.
Χειραγώγηση, υποταγή, κακοποίηση, εξάρτηση κτλ...
Οι εξουσιαστικές διαπροσωπικές σχέσεις, στις οποίες δεν υπάρχει ισότιμία και σεβασμός αλλά κυριαρχία και κακοποίηση, είναι ουσιαστικά αυτό που λέμε ψυχολογικά προβληματικές σχέσεις.

Για τους Λένιν, Χίτλερ κτλ και τις δικτατορίες που αναφέρεις, πιο πολύ με την τρομοκρατία, τις βρώμικες μεθόδους χειραγώγησης και γκεμπελικής προπαγάνδας, τις σφαγές διαφωνούντων και τα στρατόπεδα συγκέντρωσης επικράτησαν και στέριωσαν παρά με την πειθώ και την στήριξη και πίστη του λαού σε ανώτερα ιδεώδη...
Σκέψου σήμερα πόσοι συντάχθηκαν και συντάσσονται με τη χρυσή αυγή επειδή φοβούνται μη τους δείρουν ή τους μαχαιρώσουν.
Όσο για τους συνειδητούς υποστηρικτές τέτοιων ολοκληρωτικών ή θεοκρατικών ιδεολογιών, ε ΝΑΙ είναι ψυχικά διαταραγμένοι!
Δεν θα μπω καν στον κόπο να το αναλύσω!
Έχεις σκεφτεί επίσης ότι όλοι αυτοί οι μεγάλοι ηγέτες ήταν ψυχικά διαταραγμένοι νάρκισσοι, ψυχοπαθείς, σαδιστές, οι οποίοι ως γνωστόν έχουν ταλέντο στην κοινωνική ανέλιξη, και απλά χρησιμοποιούσαν σαν άλλοθι την εκάστοτε ιδεολογία για να ικανοποιήσουν τις αρρωστημένες ανάγκες τους με την απόκτηση εξουσίας?
Οι ιεροεξεταστές π.χ. βασάνιζαν για να εξαγνίσουν ή επειδή απλά ήταν σαδιστές?
Καρφί δεν τους καίγεται για το λαό και τις εκάστοτε ιδέες που ευαγγελίζονται, τον εαυτό τους αντιπροσωπεύουν και τις ψυχικές τους διαταραχές προσπαθούν να ικανοποιήσουν.


Γαι το τέλος σου θυμίζω και κάτι δικό σου:
"Από πότε κατ΄αρχάς το γεγονός ότι κάποιου οι γονείς χωρίσανε/ η μάνα αυτοκτόνησε/πέρασε στέρηση κ φτώχεια/ ήταν θύμα bullying στο σχολείο αποτελεί δικαιολογία για να γ@μ@ει τις ζωές άλλων ανθρώπων? Ποιός είναι αυτός που είχε τα τέλεια παιδικά χρόνια, τα τέλεια οικονομικά, την τέλεια οικογένεια, την τέλεια πρώτη αγάπη κλπ? Όλοι μας κουβαλάμε τα τραύματα κ τα προβλήματά μας, από πότε γίνανε αυτά συγχωροχάρτι για να καταστρέφουμε άλλους ανθρώπους?"
Προσωπικά θα μπορούσα να κακοποιώ τους άλλους αλύπητα χρησιμοποιώντας σα δικαιολογία την κακοποίηση που έζησα από οικογένεια, σχολείο, φίλους.
Αλλά επέλεξα να μην το κάνω και να 'μαι ψυχικά υγιής -αν εξαιρέσω την κατάθλιψη και το άγχος που μου προκάλεσαν- και καλός άνθρωπος.
Γι' αυτό και αδυνατώ να δικαιολογήσω τους κωλοχαρατήρες/διαταραγμένες προσωπικότητες.

----------


## aeolus74

> Δηλ. αν υποθέσουμε ότι εγώ κ εσύ είμαστε 2 ψυχικά υγιή άτομα, κ με τον ίδιο χαρακτήρα κ το ίδιο dna, είχαμε γεννηθεί στην αρχαία Ρώμη με αυτονόητο ότι θα είχαμε σκλάβους κ θα παρακολουθούσαμε αιματοχυσίες στην αρένα, ή στη λωρίδα της Γάζας κ πριν να μάθουμε να προφέρουμε το όνομά μας μαθαίναμε το "οι Εβραίοι είναι εχθροί μας", ή ανήκαμε στον αγράμματο όχλο του 1789 που έστελνε στη γκιλοτίνα τους ευγενείς στο όνομα της απόδοσης δικαιοσύνης κ της Διακήρυξης των Δικαιωμάτων του Ανθρώπου, ή στην Ήπειρο που πέφτανε από το Ζάλογγο μαζί με τα παιδιά τους για να μην πέσουν στα χέρια των Οθωμανών, οι ίδιοι εμείς θα ήμασταν ψυχάκηδες...? Βέβαια είναι ορθότατο ότι ο χαρακτήρα ενός ανθρώπου δεν είναι αποκλειστικά συνάρτηση του dna του, αλλά διαπλάθεται κ από το περιβάλλον του. Όμως αν επίσης ορθά ορίσουμε ότι στον όρο "σεβασμός των πανανθρώπινων δικαιωμάτων" περιλαμβάνεται όχι μόνο το δικαίωμα στη ζωή, αλλά κ τα δικαιώματα στην ιδιοκτησία, στην ελευθερία κ την προσωπικότητα (δικαιώματα στην εργασία, στο σεξουαλικό προσανατολισμό, στην πληροφοριακή αυτοδιάθεση, μη αποκλεισμού από την εκπαίδευση κλπ κλπ), τότε αν εξαιρέσουμε ορισμένους κατοίκους ορισμένων δυτικών κοινωνιών (άντε να βάλουμε κ τους Σαολίν κ κάποιους Κομφουκιανιστές ή Βουδιστές) των τελευταίων δεκαετιών, τότε σχεδόν κατά τη διάρκεια όλης της ιστορίας της ανθρωπότητας, όλοι οι υπόλοιποι ήταν ψυχικά διαταραγμένοι. Αυτό μου φαίνεται λίγο άτοπο. Απλά νομίζω είχαν ως επί το πλείστον διαφορετικές αντιλήψεις περί σεβασμού ανθρωπίνων δικαιωμάτων κ δεν μπορώ να "καταδικάσω" κάποιον ως ψυχικά διαταραγμένο επειδή τα κριτήριά του δεν ταυτίζονται με τα δικά μου. Ανεξαρτήτως εποχής, ψυχικά διαταραγμένος είναι αυτός που καταπιέζει, βασανίζει, εκδιώκει ή σκοτώνει παρασυρόμενος από τα δικά του εσωτερικά πάθη κ όχι από τις κρατούσες αντιλήψεις, ήθη, παραδόσεις κ πρακτικές.


Ας υποθέσουμε ότι ζούμε σε ένα κράτος του ισλάμ με αυστηρούς κανόνες που προβλέπει το κάψιμο των κλεφτών (είναι κάτι που συμβαίνει). Ας υποθέσουμε επίσης ότι πιάνουμε έναν κλέφτη και τον δένουμε σε έναν στύπο στην πλατεία για να τον κάψουμε. Υποθέτουμε ακόμα ότι από την πράξη αυτή δεν αντλούμε καμία προσωπική ευχαρίστηση ούτε εκτονώνουμε κάποια καταπιεσμένα απωθημένα μας. Άρα καλούμαστε να πράξουμε σύμφωνα με τις επιταγές της κοινωνίας στην οποία ζούμε ή κάνουμε αυτό που μας είπανε προκειμένου να μην έχουμε προβλήματα με το σύστημα (άρα σύμφωνα με την τοποθέτησή σου στην περίπτωση αυτή δεν είναστε ψυχάκιδες). ΌΜΩΣ για να προβεί κάποιος σε μία τέτοια πράξη χωρίς να νοιώθει τύψεις ή άλλες εσωτερικές συγκρούσεις λογικά θα πρέπει να έχει αποκόψει τον εαυτό του πιο πρίν από την ικανότητα της ενσυναίσθησης και κατεπέκταση από την αίσθηση ενοχής. Η αδυναμία της ενσυναίσθησης όμως - όπως συζητήθηκε και προηγουμένως - αποτελεί ένα βασικό χαρ/κο της ναρκισιστικής διαταραχής αλλά και την αντικοινωνικής διαταραχής (απουσία ενοχής). Όταν η κοινωνία είναι νοσηρή τότε παράγει νοσηρούς ανθρώπους.

----------


## heman

> Αρχικά καταχωρημένο από aeolus74
> Ας υποθέσουμε ότι ζούμε σε ένα κράτος του ισλάμ με αυστηρούς κανόνες που προβλέπει το κάψιμο των κλεφτών (είναι κάτι που συμβαίνει). Ας υποθέσουμε επίσης ότι πιάνουμε έναν κλέφτη και τον δένουμε σε έναν στύπο στην πλατεία για να τον κάψουμε. Υποθέτουμε ακόμα ότι από την πράξη αυτή δεν αντλούμε καμία προσωπική ευχαρίστηση ούτε εκτονώνουμε κάποια καταπιεσμένα απωθημένα μας. Άρα καλούμαστε να πράξουμε σύμφωνα με τις επιταγές της κοινωνίας στην οποία ζούμε ή κάνουμε αυτό που μας είπανε προκειμένου να μην έχουμε προβλήματα με το σύστημα (άρα σύμφωνα με την τοποθέτησή σου στην περίπτωση αυτή δεν είναστε ψυχάκιδες). ΌΜΩΣ για να προβεί κάποιος σε μία τέτοια πράξη χωρίς να νοιώθει τύψεις ή άλλες εσωτερικές συγκρούσεις λογικά θα πρέπει να έχει αποκόψει τον εαυτό του πιο πρίν από την ικανότητα της ενσυναίσθησης και κατεπέκταση από την αίσθηση ενοχής. Η αδυναμία της ενσυναίσθησης όμως - όπως συζητήθηκε και προηγουμένως - αποτελεί ένα βασικό χαρ/κο της ναρκισιστικής διαταραχής αλλά και την αντικοινωνικής διαταραχής (απουσία ενοχής). Όταν η κοινωνία είναι νοσηρή τότε παράγει νοσηρούς ανθρώπους.


Ξανά thumbs up!

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

Καλέ μου Ηerman, (αν θες απαντάς στην ερώτηση, το herman από πού σου ήρθε?), όντως το thread το έχουμε εκτροχιάσει εντελώς. Κ εσύ πάντως έχεις ένα επίπεδο λόγου, το οποίο μπορεί να πάρει κανείς στα σοβαρά κ μπράβο σου γιατί φαίνεσαι κ πολύ μικρούλης.
Λοιπόν, να τα πάρουμε από την αρχή γιατί σε ορισμένα σημεία μαζί γράφουμε κ χώρια καταλαβαινόμαστε.
Πρώτα απ'όλα να συμφωνήσουμε ότι διαφωνούμε σε ένα κομβικό σημείο. Εσύ ταυτίζεις τις ψυχικές νόσους (διαταραχές του μυαλού βλ. μανιοκατάθλιψη κ σχιζοφρένεια διαταραχές του συναισθήματος βλ. ναρκισσισμός, οριακή, αποφευκτική, παρανοειδής κλπ κλπ) με τον κολοχαρακτήρα, ενώ εγώ όχι, τα θεωρώ 2 ξεχωριστές παραμέτρους, οι οποίες δύνανται κ κατά περίπτωση να συντρέχουν. Τουλ αυτό μέχρι σήμερα διδάσκει η ψυχιατρική κ εγώ το δέχομαι, αλλά σαφώς κ είναι δικαίωμά σου να διαφωνείς.

Παρακάτω λες ότι σε πολλές περιπτώσεις η πλειοψηφία του λαού υποκύπτει στην προπαγάνδα ψυχικά διαταραγμένων επίδοξων ηγετών. Είναι όμως επιλογή του λαού να παρασυρθεί, επομένως το να εκλέξει τέτοιους ηγέτες είναι επιλογή του. Όμως κάπου σε "χάνω". Έχεις δηλώσει ότι από τη στιγμή που κάποιος είναι ενήλικας διαθέτει κ τη συναίσθηση των συνεπειών των πράξεών του κ ενεργεί συνειδητά ως προς το τί προκαλεί στους άλλους, άρα δεν έχει κ δικαιολογία. Έχει όμως δικαιολογία να παρασύρεται από την προπαγάνδα ένας ενήλικας χωρίς να αναλαμβάνει κ τις αντίστοιχες ευθύνες έστω κ σε συλλογικό επίπεδο? Γιατί γράφεις ότι πχ υπάρχουν Παλαιστίνιοι που διαθέτουν την ωριμότητα να μην παρασύρονται από την επικρατούσα ένταση κ αντιμετωπίζουν ως εχθρό όχι το Ισραήλ, αλλά την ισραηλινή κυβέρνηση. Δηλ 2 μέτρα κ 2 σταθμά? Ο ενήλικας έχει συνείδηση των ενεργειών του αλλά μπορεί κ να μην έχει συνείδηση της απάτης της προπαγάνδας? Στη μία περίπτωση δηλ. έχει ευθύνη για τα πεπραγμένα κ τις επιλογές του, στην άλλη απλά "παρασύρεται" ή "εκφοβίζεται"?

Για τις περιπτώσεις που αναφέρθηκαν παραπάνω:
- Δε μίλησα για την εξέγερση του Σπάρτακου, αλλά για την οπτική γωνία των ανθρώπων που μεγάλωσαν θεωρώντας αυτονόητη την κατοχή δούλων κ την παρακολούθηση αιματοχυσιών στις αρένες.
- Οι σκανδιναβικές χώρες αποτελούν πρότυπα επιτυχημένων σοσιαλδημοκρατικών χωρών από άποψη πολιτειακής οργάνωσης, εδραίωσης φιλελεύθερων βιώσιμων οικονομικών μοντέλων κ κράτους προνοίας. Ως κοινωνικές διαπροσωπικές σχέσεις, κατά πόσο μπορούν να θεωρηθούν πρότυπο προς μίμιση άνθρωποι, που η μόνη τους διασκέδαση κ εκτόνωση είναι να βγουν Σάββατο βράδυ κ να μεθύσουν μέχρι τελικής πτώσης, κ των οποίων ο αλτρουϊσμός κινείται σε τέτοια επίπεδα, όπου αν 2 φίλοι περπατάνε μαζί κ ο ένας σκοντάψει κ πέσει κ ο "φίλος" του όχι μόνο δεν τον βοηθάει να σηκωθεί, αλλά συνεχίζει να περπατάει (αυστηρή αντίληψη ατομικότητας), εγείρει μεγάλα ερωτηματικά.
- Η αρχαία αθηναϊκή δημοκρατία νομίζω ότι, υπό το πρίσμα του σεβασμού των πανανθρώπινων δικαιωμάτων που έθιξες, ήταν το ό,τι χειρότερο: αυστηρά δουλοκτητική κοινωνία, παραμερισμός των γυναικών (βέβαια οι αντρικές ομοφυλοφυλικές σχέσεις γίνονταν σεβαστές, αυτό ήταν κ το μόνο σημείο στο οποίο ήταν "μπροστά") κ το 1ο ιστορικά θεσμοθετημένο νταβατζιλίκι- προστασία, που ήταν η λεγόμενη Αθηναϊκή Συμμαχία. Συγκροτήσανε έναν άρτιο στόλο κ ανάγκασαν ένα σωρό πόλεις- κράτη να τους καταβάλλουν υψηλές εισφορές για την παροχή "προστασίας" από τους Πέρσες, κ όταν κάποια πόλη (βλ. Μήλος) έκανε απόπειρα απόσχισης από τη Συμμαχία, γιατί δεν είχε τους πόρους να πληρώνει τόσες εισφορές, κάνανε επίθεση κ καίγανε το μαγαζί (τη Μήλο ειδικά την κάνανε λαμπόγυαλο).
- Ιστορικά ποτέ καμία αναρχική- κολλεκτιβιστική κοινωνία δε συγκροτήθηκε, κ όπου έγιναν απόπειρες, το εγχείρημα αποδείκτηκε αρκετά βραχύβιο. Αυτό συμβαίνει για 2 λόγους: οι αναρχικές κοινωνίες είναι από τη φύση τους ουτοπικές, γιατί δεν προβλέπουν ούτε τις ελάχιστες δομές πολιτειακής οργάνωσης κ αναγνωρίζουν μόνο δικαιώματα κ όχι υποχρεώσεις. Κ κοινωνική οργάνωση χωρίς πλέγμα κάποιων ελάχιστων υποχρεώσεων δε νοείται. Το πείραμα των κολλεκτιβιστικών κοινωνιών αντίστοιχα απέτυχε λόγω της ατέλειας της ανθρώπινης φύσης (οι άνθρωποι έχουν κ ελαττώματα). Αυτού του είδους οι κοινωνίες για να λειτουργήσουν στην πράξη χρειάζονται αγίους κ όχι ανθρώπους. Η επιδίωξη του πλούτου κ του κέρδους, η προώθηση της επιστημονικής πρόοδου κ της καινοτομίας μέσω της θεσμοθέτησης της αριστείας, της αξιοκρατίας κ της ορθής αξιολόγησης κλπ είναι παράγοντες σύμφυτοι με την ανθρώπινη φύση κ την ανθρώπινη εξέλιξη. Αν σε μια κοινωνική οργάνωση δεν υφίστανται, εκτός από δικαιώματα, κ υποχρεώσεις, κυρώσεις για όσους τις παραβιάζουν κ επιβράβευση των πιο άξιων (αντί για ισοπέδωση) η βαλίτσα δε προβλέπεται να τραβήξει μακριά κ η ιστορία το έχει αποδείξει. Το δυστυχώς ή ευτυχώς της όλης ιστορίας είναι κουβέντα που καλύτερα να μην ανοίξει. 
- Χωρίς να υποστηρίζω σε καμία περίπτωση τη ΧΑ, ποτέ μου δεν άκουσα για άνθρωπο που να την ψήφισε εξαιτίας τρομοκρατίας ή απειλών ότι θα τον μαχαιρώσουν. Το αν κάποιος προσήλθε στο εκλογικό τμήμα να ψηφίσει είναι κάτι το οποίο εξακριβώνεται εύκολα, το τί ψηφοδέλτιο όμως έριξε στην κάλπη είναι από σχεδόν αδύνατον έως αδύνατον να εξακριβωθεί , κ αυτό το γνωρίζω λόγω επαγγελματικής ιδιότητας. 

Τέλος, αυτό που είχα σημειώσει σε κάποιο παλαιότερο post δεν αναφερόταν στις ψυχικές διαταραχές, αλλά στην τακτική ορισμένων πολύ χειριστικών χαρακτήρων, που κάνουν πλύση εγκεφάλου σε κάποια πιο "καλόκαρδα" κ φιλότιμα άτομα, για τις συμφορές που τους έχουν βρει, το νοσηρό οικογενειακό/σχολικό περιβάλλον, στο οποίο μεγάλωσαν, στα άσχημα βιώματα κ τραύματα που (υποτίθεται) κουβαλάνε, ώστε να χρησιμοποιήσουν όλο αυτό το κουβάρι δυστυχισμένου παρελθόντος ως συγχωροχάρτι για την απαράδεκτη συμπεριφορά τους. Με 1 σμπάρο 2 τρυγόνια δηλ, από τη μία ακολουθούν αυτή την τακτική για να απαλλαχθούν των ευθυνών τους (πχ "δεν έχω εμπιστοσύνη στις γυναίκες κ φέρομαι σα κάφρος επειδή η μάνα μου μας παράτησε...") κ από την άλλη για να προκαλέσουν στον άλλο συμπόνια ("δε φταίει ο καημένος που φέρεται έτσι, έχει περάσει...."), τύψεις κ ενοχές. Όλο αυτό το πανηγύρι δεν είναι παρά ένας μηχανισμός χειραγώγησης κ εκμετάλλευσης κατά κανόνα αφελών κ πονόψυχων ανθρώπων που περνάνε από τη ζωή τους. Κ αυτό που ήθελα να πω σε εκείνο το post, είναι ότι ο καθένας μας κουβαλάει το Σταυρό του, κανείς (σχεδόν) δεν είχε την τέλεια πορεία κ εμπειρίες σε όλους τους τομείς της ζωής του, κ το να προβάλλει κάποιος ως δικαιολογία το "τί έχει περάσει", προκειμένου να διαλύσει τα συναισθήματα κ τις ζωές κάποιων άλλων ή να ξεσπάει τα απωθημένα του σε ανθρώπους που δεν του φταίξανε ποτέ, δεν μπορεί ποτέ να αποτελεί δικαιολογία. Αυτά.

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

Καλέ μου Ηerman, (αν θες απαντάς στην ερώτηση, το herman από πού σου ήρθε?), όντως το thread το έχουμε εκτροχιάσει εντελώς. Κ εσύ πάντως έχεις ένα επίπεδο λόγου, το οποίο μπορεί να πάρει κανείς στα σοβαρά κ μπράβο σου γιατί φαίνεσαι κ πολύ μικρούλης.
Λοιπόν, να τα πάρουμε από την αρχή γιατί σε ορισμένα σημεία μαζί γράφουμε κ χώρια καταλαβαινόμαστε.
Πρώτα απ'όλα να συμφωνήσουμε ότι διαφωνούμε σε ένα κομβικό σημείο. Εσύ ταυτίζεις τις ψυχικές νόσους (διαταραχές του μυαλού βλ. μανιοκατάθλιψη κ σχιζοφρένεια διαταραχές του συναισθήματος βλ. ναρκισσισμός, οριακή, αποφευκτική, παρανοειδής κλπ κλπ) με τον κολοχαρακτήρα, ενώ εγώ όχι, τα θεωρώ 2 ξεχωριστές παραμέτρους, οι οποίες δύνανται κ κατά περίπτωση να συντρέχουν. Τουλ αυτό μέχρι σήμερα διδάσκει η ψυχιατρική κ εγώ το δέχομαι, αλλά σαφώς κ είναι δικαίωμά σου να διαφωνείς.

Παρακάτω λες ότι σε πολλές περιπτώσεις η πλειοψηφία του λαού υποκύπτει στην προπαγάνδα ψυχικά διαταραγμένων επίδοξων ηγετών. Είναι όμως επιλογή του λαού να παρασυρθεί, επομένως το να εκλέξει τέτοιους ηγέτες είναι επιλογή του. Όμως κάπου σε "χάνω". Έχεις δηλώσει ότι από τη στιγμή που κάποιος είναι ενήλικας διαθέτει κ τη συναίσθηση των συνεπειών των πράξεών του κ ενεργεί συνειδητά ως προς το τί προκαλεί στους άλλους, άρα δεν έχει κ δικαιολογία. Έχει όμως δικαιολογία να παρασύρεται από την προπαγάνδα ένας ενήλικας χωρίς να αναλαμβάνει κ τις αντίστοιχες ευθύνες έστω κ σε συλλογικό επίπεδο? Γιατί γράφεις ότι πχ υπάρχουν Παλαιστίνιοι που διαθέτουν την ωριμότητα να μην παρασύρονται από την επικρατούσα ένταση κ αντιμετωπίζουν ως εχθρό όχι το Ισραήλ, αλλά την ισραηλινή κυβέρνηση. Δηλ 2 μέτρα κ 2 σταθμά? Ο ενήλικας έχει συνείδηση των ενεργειών του αλλά μπορεί κ να μην έχει συνείδηση της απάτης της προπαγάνδας? Στη μία περίπτωση δηλ. έχει ευθύνη για τα πεπραγμένα κ τις επιλογές του, στην άλλη απλά "παρασύρεται" ή "εκφοβίζεται"?

Για τις περιπτώσεις που αναφέρθηκαν παραπάνω:
- Δε μίλησα για την εξέγερση του Σπάρτακου, αλλά για την οπτική γωνία των ανθρώπων που μεγάλωσαν θεωρώντας αυτονόητη την κατοχή δούλων κ την παρακολούθηση αιματοχυσιών στις αρένες.
- Οι σκανδιναβικές χώρες αποτελούν πρότυπα επιτυχημένων σοσιαλδημοκρατικών χωρών από άποψη πολιτειακής οργάνωσης, εδραίωσης φιλελεύθερων βιώσιμων οικονομικών μοντέλων κ κράτους προνοίας. Ως κοινωνικές διαπροσωπικές σχέσεις, κατά πόσο μπορούν να θεωρηθούν πρότυπο προς μίμιση άνθρωποι, που η μόνη τους διασκέδαση κ εκτόνωση είναι να βγουν Σάββατο βράδυ κ να μεθύσουν μέχρι τελικής πτώσης, κ των οποίων ο αλτρουϊσμός κινείται σε τέτοια επίπεδα, όπου αν 2 φίλοι περπατάνε μαζί κ ο ένας σκοντάψει κ πέσει κ ο "φίλος" του όχι μόνο δεν τον βοηθάει να σηκωθεί, αλλά συνεχίζει να περπατάει (αυστηρή αντίληψη ατομικότητας), εγείρει μεγάλα ερωτηματικά.
- Η αρχαία αθηναϊκή δημοκρατία νομίζω ότι, υπό το πρίσμα του σεβασμού των πανανθρώπινων δικαιωμάτων που έθιξες, ήταν το ό,τι χειρότερο: αυστηρά δουλοκτητική κοινωνία, παραμερισμός των γυναικών (βέβαια οι αντρικές ομοφυλοφυλικές σχέσεις γίνονταν σεβαστές, αυτό ήταν κ το μόνο σημείο στο οποίο ήταν "μπροστά") κ το 1ο ιστορικά θεσμοθετημένο νταβατζιλίκι- προστασία, που ήταν η λεγόμενη Αθηναϊκή Συμμαχία. Συγκροτήσανε έναν άρτιο στόλο κ ανάγκασαν ένα σωρό πόλεις- κράτη να τους καταβάλλουν υψηλές εισφορές για την παροχή "προστασίας" από τους Πέρσες, κ όταν κάποια πόλη (βλ. Μήλος) έκανε απόπειρα απόσχισης από τη Συμμαχία, γιατί δεν είχε τους πόρους να πληρώνει τόσες εισφορές, κάνανε επίθεση κ καίγανε το μαγαζί (τη Μήλο ειδικά την κάνανε λαμπόγυαλο).
- Ιστορικά ποτέ καμία αναρχική- κολλεκτιβιστική κοινωνία δε συγκροτήθηκε, κ όπου έγιναν απόπειρες, το εγχείρημα αποδείκτηκε αρκετά βραχύβιο. Αυτό συμβαίνει για 2 λόγους: οι αναρχικές κοινωνίες είναι από τη φύση τους ουτοπικές, γιατί δεν προβλέπουν ούτε τις ελάχιστες δομές πολιτειακής οργάνωσης κ αναγνωρίζουν μόνο δικαιώματα κ όχι υποχρεώσεις. Κ κοινωνική οργάνωση χωρίς πλέγμα κάποιων ελάχιστων υποχρεώσεων δε νοείται. Το πείραμα των κολλεκτιβιστικών κοινωνιών αντίστοιχα απέτυχε λόγω της ατέλειας της ανθρώπινης φύσης (οι άνθρωποι έχουν κ ελαττώματα). Αυτού του είδους οι κοινωνίες για να λειτουργήσουν στην πράξη χρειάζονται αγίους κ όχι ανθρώπους. Η επιδίωξη του πλούτου κ του κέρδους, η προώθηση της επιστημονικής πρόοδου κ της καινοτομίας μέσω της θεσμοθέτησης της αριστείας, της αξιοκρατίας κ της ορθής αξιολόγησης κλπ είναι παράγοντες σύμφυτοι με την ανθρώπινη φύση κ την ανθρώπινη εξέλιξη. Αν σε μια κοινωνική οργάνωση δεν υφίστανται, εκτός από δικαιώματα, κ υποχρεώσεις, κυρώσεις για όσους τις παραβιάζουν κ επιβράβευση των πιο άξιων (αντί για ισοπέδωση) η βαλίτσα δε προβλέπεται να τραβήξει μακριά κ η ιστορία το έχει αποδείξει. Το δυστυχώς ή ευτυχώς της όλης ιστορίας είναι κουβέντα που καλύτερα να μην ανοίξει. 
- Χωρίς να υποστηρίζω σε καμία περίπτωση τη ΧΑ, ποτέ μου δεν άκουσα για άνθρωπο που να την ψήφισε εξαιτίας τρομοκρατίας ή απειλών ότι θα τον μαχαιρώσουν. Το αν κάποιος προσήλθε στο εκλογικό τμήμα να ψηφίσει είναι κάτι το οποίο εξακριβώνεται εύκολα, το τί ψηφοδέλτιο όμως έριξε στην κάλπη είναι από σχεδόν αδύνατον έως αδύνατον να εξακριβωθεί , κ αυτό το γνωρίζω λόγω επαγγελματικής ιδιότητας. 

Τέλος, αυτό που είχα σημειώσει σε κάποιο παλαιότερο post δεν αναφερόταν στις ψυχικές διαταραχές, αλλά στην τακτική ορισμένων πολύ χειριστικών χαρακτήρων, που κάνουν πλύση εγκεφάλου σε κάποια πιο "καλόκαρδα" κ φιλότιμα άτομα, για τις συμφορές που τους έχουν βρει, το νοσηρό οικογενειακό/σχολικό περιβάλλον, στο οποίο μεγάλωσαν, στα άσχημα βιώματα κ τραύματα που (υποτίθεται) κουβαλάνε, ώστε να χρησιμοποιήσουν όλο αυτό το κουβάρι δυστυχισμένου παρελθόντος ως συγχωροχάρτι για την απαράδεκτη συμπεριφορά τους. Με 1 σμπάρο 2 τρυγόνια δηλ, από τη μία ακολουθούν αυτή την τακτική για να απαλλαχθούν των ευθυνών τους (πχ "δεν έχω εμπιστοσύνη στις γυναίκες κ φέρομαι σα κάφρος επειδή η μάνα μου μας παράτησε...") κ από την άλλη για να προκαλέσουν στον άλλο συμπόνια ("δε φταίει ο καημένος που φέρεται έτσι, έχει περάσει...."), τύψεις κ ενοχές. Όλο αυτό το πανηγύρι δεν είναι παρά ένας μηχανισμός χειραγώγησης κ εκμετάλλευσης κατά κανόνα αφελών κ πονόψυχων ανθρώπων που περνάνε από τη ζωή τους. Κ αυτό που ήθελα να πω σε εκείνο το post, είναι ότι ο καθένας μας κουβαλάει το Σταυρό του, κανείς (σχεδόν) δεν είχε την τέλεια πορεία κ εμπειρίες σε όλους τους τομείς της ζωής του, κ το να προβάλλει κάποιος ως δικαιολογία το "τί έχει περάσει", προκειμένου να διαλύσει τα συναισθήματα κ τις ζωές κάποιων άλλων ή να ξεσπάει τα απωθημένα του σε ανθρώπους που δεν του φταίξανε ποτέ, δεν μπορεί ποτέ να αποτελεί δικαιολογία. Αυτά.

----------


## heman

Καταρχάς το nickname μου είναι heman, όχι herman!
Είμαι περίεργος γιατί σου φαίνομαι "μικρούλης", ενώ είμαι 28 χρονών γαϊδούρι...

Γιατί μπλέκεις και διαστρεβλώνεις αυτά που λέω πονηρούλα?
Τι δουλειά κάνεις αλήθεια?
Μήπως είσαι δικηγόρος?
Η αναφορά που έκανα στη σημασία της ενηλικίωσης ήταν η εξής:
"Κάθε ενήλικος με στοιχειώδη κοινωνική εμπειρία ξέρει πολύ καλά ποιές συμπεριφορές του θα κάνουν κακό στους άλλους."
Και 'συ το έμπλεξες με τις προπαγάνδες και τις τρομοκρατίες!
Δεν περνάνε σε μένα αυτά τα κόλπα! :-P

Για τα περαιτέρω:
Για τις αναφορές που έκανα στην αθηναϊκή δημοκρατία και τις σκανδιναβικές χώρες, είπα απλά ότι είναι πιο υγιείς από τις υπόλοιπες σύγχρονές τους κοινωνίες, δεν είπα ότι είναι τέλειες. 
Η Αθήνα ήταν πιο υγιής απ' τη Σπάρτη.
Η Δανία είναι πιο υγιής απ' την Ελλάδα.
Και πάντα αναφερόμουν σε ψυχική υγεία της κοινωνίας.
Δεν είπα ότι η δουλοκτησία, η εκμετάλλευση της συμμαχίας απ' τους Αθηναίους και ο καπιταλισμός είναι κοινωνικοπολιτικά σωστά!
Παρά τα όσα ανέφερες, που ίσως είναι μια πτυχή της πραγματικότητας και όχι η απόλυτη αλήθεια, στη σκανδιναβία υπάρχει σε μεγάλο βαθμό αμοιβαίος σεβασμός μεταξύ των ανθρώπων και ισορροπία ανάμεσα στη συλλογικότητα και στην ατομικότητα και σ' αυτά το ζητήματα είναι πολύ πιο μπροστά από κάθε άλλη δυτική κοινωνία.
Χώρια το γεγονός ότι θεωρούνται οι πιο ευτυχισμένοι άνθρωποι στον κόσμο και οι ψυχικές ασθένειες δεν είναι τόσο διαδεδομένες εκεί πάνω, εκτός από τις καταθλίψεις λόγω του κλίματος και του σκοταδιού το χειμώνα.

Τώρα για τα όσα αναφέρεις για τις αναρχοκολλεκτιβιστικές κοινωνίες δε θα τελειώσουμε ποτέ μου φαίνεται...
Είπες ένα σωρό ανακρίβειες και συνήθεις παρανοήσεις σχετικά με το ζήτημα αυτό, που ταυτίζουν την έννοια της αναρχίας με την έννοια του χάους!
Αναρχία = α στερητικό + αρχή = χωρίς εξουσία, όχι χάος!
Καταρχάς δεν ισχύουν οι λόγοι για τους οποίους λες ότι δε στεριώσανε!
Στην Ισπανία "το εγχείρημα ήτανε βραχύβιο", πολύ απλά γιατί νικήσανε τον πόλεμο οι φασίστες του Φράνκο και δεν αφήσανε αυτές τις κοινωνίες να στεριώσουν!
Δεύτερον δεν ισχύει ότι "δεν προβλέπουν ούτε τις ελάχιστες δομές πολιτειακής οργάνωσης κ αναγνωρίζουν μόνο δικαιώματα κ όχι υποχρεώσεις", ούτε απαγορεύουν την "προώθηση της επιστημονικής πρόοδου κ της καινοτομίας μέσω της θεσμοθέτησης της αριστείας, της αξιοκρατίας κ της ορθής αξιολόγησης κλπ"!
Διάβασε π.χ. το "η κατάκτηση του ψωμιού" του Pyotr Kropotkin, ή το "ο αναρχισμός, από τη θεωρία στην πράξη" του Daniel Guerin με εισαγωγή του Noam Chomsky,
ή το "αναρχικές κολλεκτίβες, η εργατική αυτοδιεύθυνση στην ισπανική επανάσταση" του Sam Dolgoff. 
Ρίξε μια ματιά επίσης σε αυτό το αρθράκι:
http://www.efsyn.gr/?p=37677
Η "ισότητα" που προτείνει ο αναρχισμός αφορά το ποιός λαμβάνει τις αποφάσεις για τα κοινά, δεν αφορά τις διάφορες ικανότητες γενικότερα. 
Στην αναρχία απλά δεν υπάρχουν εξουσιαστές που αποφασίζουν για τους άλλους, τους εκμεταλλεύονται και τους καταπιέζουν, τις αποφάσεις λαμβάνουν από κοινού οι ομοσπονδιοποιημένες κοινότητες, thats all...
Επίσης προάγει τη συνεργασία αντί του ανταγωνισμού και τα βασικά μέσα παραγωγής είναι κοινωνικοποιημένα. 
Τρίτον, όσον αφορά την πιο δημοφιλή παρανόηση περί ανθρώπινης φύσης και εξέλιξης που αναφέρεις, η ανθρώπινη φύση δεν είναι αμιγώς μαυρη κι άραχλη και κακή.
Ενέχει και το "καλό" και το "κακό", και τη συνεργασία και τον ανταγωνισμό.
Διαμορφωνόμαστε απ' την κοινωνία και τελικά επιλέγουμε τι άνθρωποι θα γίνουμε.
Θυμήσου αυτό που σου είπα περί καλοπέρασης και συμφέροντος.
Διάβασε επίσης την "αλληλοβοήθεια, ένας παράγοντας της εξέλιξης" του Kropotkin...

Για το τέλος, ρίξε μια ματιά και σ' αυτό το αρθράκι, που έχει και περισσότερη σχέση με την ψυχολογία:
http://c4ss.org/content/7670

Υπογραμμίζω:

As Ronson said, a consensus of leading psychologists said “*psychopaths rule the world.*”

Giant, top-down organizations are headed by people — frequently power-crazed sociopaths — whose main skill is bureaucratic in-fighting. The scum rises to the top.
So what’s the answer? To replace hierarchy with self-organization, and to replace authority with mutual agreement between equals.
Don’t give the scum any place to rise to.

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

Για αρχή σόρυ που σου άλλαξα το nickname, αλλά έτσι όπως το πάω, κ τις πινακίδες στο δρόμο στα γερμανικά θα τις διαβάζω. 
Μου φάνηκες μικρός (μικρός είσαι, οκ βέβαια 3 χρόνια πιο μικρός από μένα) γιατί συνήθως στις νεαρές ηλικίες οραματίζεται κανείς κοινωνίες που ο κόσμος δεν θα επιδιώκει τον ατομικό πλουτισμό, όλοι θα τα έχουν όλα, δεν θα υπάρχει αδικία, εκμετάλλευση, όλοι θα είναι ίσοι κλπ κλπ.......... κ μετά έρχεται η προσγείωση σε έναν πλανήτη, όπου σε κάθε μήκος κ πλάτος συναντάται (σε μεγαλύτερο ή μικρότερο βαθμό) η καταπίεση, ο λαϊκισμός, τα συμφέροντα, τα λόμπι κ ό,τι άλλο "ωραίο" βάζει ο νους σου.
Δεν διαστρέβλωσα αυτά που λες. Αλλά από τη στιγμή που ένας ενήλικας έχει συνείδηση των πράξεών του, συνεπάγεται ότι διαθέτει μια κάποια ωριμότητα- ωριμότητα στην ψυχολογία είναι η ικανότητα του να μπαίνεις στη θέση του άλλου, άρα μπορεί να είναι κ ώριμος να μην παρασύρεται από την προπαγάνδα. Αυτό είπα. όπως δεν είπα ότι η ανθρώπινη φύση είναι μαύρη κ άραχνη, αλλά ατελής, δηλ . μη τέλεια, έχουσα ελαττώματα κ αδυναμίες. Λίγοι δέχονται να εργαστούν αν το προϊόν της εργασίας τους δε βρίσκεται σε αντιστοιχία με το αντάλλαγμα που θα λάβουν (λόγος αποτυχίας μπολσεβικισμού) ή να πληρώσουν με δικούς τους πόρους για τους άλλους (λόγος αποτυχίας μεταρρυθμιστικού προγράμματος Ομπάμα για τις παροχές υγείας).
Τώρα, επειδή διάβασα το άρθρο της εφημερίδας, δεν καταλαβαίνω πώς μπλέξανε μέσα το παράδειγμα της Ελβετίας. Η Ελβετία είναι ένα ομοσπονδιακό κράτος οργανωμένο σε καντόνια, κ ναι μεν οι αποφάσεις λαμβάνονται (μέχρι ένα σημείο τουλάχιστον) από κοινού, όμως αποτελεί μια άκρως φιλελεύθερη ανταγωνιστική οικονομία της αγοράς (ποτέ δε γνώρισε από κοινού κατοχή των μέσων παραγωγής), κ αν υπάρχει ένα σημείο που συμφωνούν ΟΛΕΣ οι οικονομικές θεωρίες είναι ότι η κατοχή κ διανομή των μέσων παραγωγής συνιστά θεμελιώδες συστατικό στοιχείο για τη διαμόρφωση της κοινωνικής κ πολιτικής της φυσιογνωμίας. Κ ναι η Ελβετία είναι εξαιρετικά υγιής κοινωνία.
Οι σκανδιναβοί, όσο κ αν τους παραδέχομαι ως προς το πρότυπο πολιτειακής οργάνωσης, ως κοινωνία απλά κατασκεύασαν το μύθο της κατάθλιψης λόγω κλίματος για να καλύψουν ότι η κατάθλιψη είναι εγγενής σε τέτοιες κοινωνίες. Αν βασικά συμπτώματα της κατάθλιψης, όπως ο απομονωτισμός κ η εσωστρέφεια είναι σύμφυτα των πρότυπων κοινωνικών συμπεριφορών που έχουν υιοθετηθεί, τότε πώς είναι δυνατόν να διαγνωστεί κατάθλιψη? Γιατί πεις σε κατοίκους της Σκωτίας, της Ισλανδίας, της Αλάσκας κ της Β.Ιαπωνίας για κατάθλιψη λόγω κλίματος, θα βάλουν τα γέλια.... όλοι οι λαοί κατασκευάζουν τους μύθους που απαιτούνται για να εξηγήσουν τα αδιέξοδα κ τις αντιφάσεις τους κ τους προσαρμόζουν στα δεδομένα τους, ξέρεις πολύ καλά τί εννοώ, γιατί οι Έλληνες είμαστε πρωταθλητές σε αυτό το σπορ.
Πειράματα αναρχίας κ κολλεκτιβιστικών κοινωνιών απέτυχαν όχι γιατί κάποιοι τα κατέπνιξαν, αλλά γιατί δεν αποδείκτηκαν βιώσιμα στην πράξη. Γιαυτό κ ποτέ κ πουθενά δεν μακροημέρευσαν. Αν το πείραμα είχε πιθανότητες επιτυχίας, όλο κ κάπου θα είχε στεριώσει. Δε λέω ότι ο καπιταλισμός δεν έχει προβλήματα, αλλά καλώς κ κακώς στη φύση επικρατεί το "είδος" που μπορεί να επιβιώσει καλύτερα. Ο καπιταλισμός έχει σκορπίσει φτώχεια κ δυστυχία σε πολύ κόσμο, αλλά δε συγκρίνεται με την εξαθλίωση κ την καταπίεση των κουμμουνιστικών καθεστώτων: Το αποδεικνύουν τα εκατομμύρια αντιφρονούντων που πέθαναν στα γκουλάνγκ με βασανιστήρια (αντιφρονούντες γερμανοί στο ναζισμό που κατέληξαν σε στρατόπεδα συγκέντρωσης:50-150.000 αντιφρονούντες ρώσοι που κατέληξαν σε γκουλάγκ: εκατομμύρια), οι αγώνες μέχρι τελικής πτώσεως των κρατών -δορυφόρων να αποσχισθούν από την ΕΣΔΔ (Άνοιξη της Πράγας), η λέξη insvestia (=έλλειψη) που αναγράφονταν παντού για βασικά είδη διαβίωσης κ η εξαθλίωση των φυγάδων, όπως κ η τεχνολογική κ καινοτομική υστέρηση της ΕΣΔΔ έναντι της Δύσης. 
Όπως βέβαια είπα, κ ο καπιταλισμός έχει τα "θεματάκια" του......Άλλά ποιός καπιταλισμός?Γενικά ο διαχωρισμός γίνεται σε φιλελεύθερο (Δύση ως επί το πλείστον) κ κρατικό καπιταλισμό (Τουρκία, Ρωσία, Κίνα, Ινδία κλπ). Αλλά κ πάλι ως προς τη σύλληψη κ την εφαρμογή του καπιταλισμού χώρα από χώρα διαφέρει. Ακόμα κ εντός της ίδιας κύριας κατηγορίας δε μπορείς να βάλεις στο ίδιο τσουβάλι τον καπιταλισμό των ΗΠΑ, του Καναδά, της Νορβηγίας, της Σλοβενίας, της Αγγλίας, της Ουγγαρίας κλπ κλπ. Είναι τελείως άτοπο.

Άσχετο, έχω να προτείνω κ εγώ 1 βιβλίο: "Σκοτεινή Ήπειρος- ο ευρωπαϊκός 20ος αιώνας" του Mark Mazower. Γράφει κ αναλύει πολύ εμπεριστατωμένα για την άνοδο κ την πτώση των καθεστώτων στην Ευρώπη τον προηγούμενο αιώνα.

Τουλάχιστον να συμφωνήσουμε σε 3 βασικά σημεία:
- Η πολιτική ανάλυση να σταματήσει κάπου εδώ γιατί το forum δεν προσφέρεται για κάτι τέτοιο.
- Δύο άνθρωποι όπου η μία (εγώ) είναι (νεο)φιλελεύθερη κ ο άλλος κινείται στον έτερο πόλο δεν θα συμφωνήσουν ποτέ, είναι όμως ωραίο το ότι κ οι 2 έχουμε τα επιχειρήματά μας κ δεν επαναλαμβάνουμε παπαγαλισμούς κ συνθήματα. 
-Όπως έγραψε κ ο aeolus νοσηρές κοινωνίες προβάλλουν νοσηρά πρότυπα. Σε όσο μεγαλύτερο φάσμα δικαιωμάτων (είπαμε, δεν είναι μόνο το δικαίωμα στη ζωή) μια κοινωνία διευρύνει την προστασία της κ καλλιεργεί το σεβασμό τους, τόσο πιο υγιής είναι.

----------


## heman

τσ τσ τσ, mariposa7 μ' απογοητεύεις... 
τι ρηχός και στερεοτυπικός συσχετισμός ηλικίας και ιδεών είναι αυτός?
Νομίζω φαίνεται από την ανάλυση και τα επιχειρήματά μου ότι δεν πετάω στα σύννεφα και ξέρω καλά πως λειτουργεί ο κόσμος και οι απόψεις μου πατάνε σε γερές βάσεις.

Το ότι ζούμε "σε έναν πλανήτη, όπου σε κάθε μήκος κ πλάτος συναντάται (σε μεγαλύτερο ή μικρότερο βαθμό) η καταπίεση, ο λαϊκισμός, τα συμφέροντα, τα λόμπι κ ό,τι άλλο "ωραίο" βάζει ο νους σου" δε σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να το αποδεχθούμε και να γίνουμε μέρος όλων αυτών, που όπως φαίνεται κι απ' τον τρόπο που τ' αναφέρεις, μας προκαλούν αποστροφή, οσοι είμαστε αυτοί.
Χώρια το γεγονός ότι εκτός αυτών, υπάρχουν και άλλα πολύ όμορφα πράγματα σε κάθε μήκος και πλάτος του πλανήτη, όπως η συνεργασία, η αλληλοβοήθεια, ο αλτρουϊσμός, η ανιδιοτέλεια, η αποστροφή και αντίσταση στις κτηνωδίες.
Δεν είναι ο κανόνας βέβαια, αλλά αφού *υπάρχουν* και δεν είναι στη φαντασία των ρομαντικών νέων, γιατί να μη μπορούν να αναπτυχθούν και εξαπλωθούν?
Φυσικά ούτε είναι εύκολο, ούτε θα 'ρθει από μόνο του και μπορεί και να μη γίνει ποτέ στην τελική και να τελειώσουν όλα με έναν πυρηνικό πόλεμο, ή με μια πανδημία ή λόγω ακραίων κλιματικών αλλαγών και περιβαλλοντικής καταστροφής, πράγμα πολύ πιθανό εδώ που τα λέμε.
Εμένα όμως, εν πάση περιπτώσει, με κάνει να νιώθω Άνθρωπος αυτός ο αγώνας και σαν τέτοιος θέλω να ζήσω και να πεθάνω.
Όπως είπε και ο Χρόνης Μίσσιος: "Αγωνίζομαι να μείνω άνθρωπος. Και αυτό είναι η κορυφαία πολιτική μάχη. Να μπορείς να αποφύγεις τη βαρβαρότητα αυτής της εποχής. Να μπορείς να παραμείνεις άνθρωπος με τρυφερότητα." 
Χώρια το γεγονός ότι αυτός ο δρόμος είναι μονόδρομος για την επιβίωση της ανθρωπότητας και το πέρασμα από πολιτισμό τύπου 0 σε τύπου 1 της κλίμακας Kardashev (το πιο επικίνδυνο για την επιβίωση του πολιτισμού).
Συνηγορεί και η NASA σ' αυτό:
http://www.econews.gr/2014/03/18/nas...alypsi-113329/

Στα 3 σημεία που καταλήγεις συμφωνώ, εγώ σου είπα ότι αυτές οι συζητήσεις δεν τελεώνουν ποτέ!

Πριν όμως το κλείσουμε οφείλω να επισημάνω κάποιες εκ νέου ανακρίβειες που ανέφερες:

Κάνεις αναφορά πονηρή αλεπού σε "πειράματα αναρχίας κ κολλεκτιβιστικών κοινωνιών" και τα συσχετίζεις με τα "κομμουνιστικά" (κουμμουνιστικά κατ εσέ :-P :-P :-P) καθεστώτα, τα οποία τα καταδίκασα μάλιστα σε προηγούμενα ποστ για τον τρόπο που επικράτησαν και στέριωσαν! 
ΚΑΜΙΑ ΣΧΕΣΗ!
Όλα αυτά τα δήθεν "κομμουνιστικά" καθεστώτα δήθεν "υπαρκτού σοσιαλισμού", όπως της ΕΣΣΔ (ΕΣΔΔ κατ εσέ :-P :-P :-P) ήταν και είναι (Β.Κορέα π.χ.) η πιο βάρβαρη μορφη κρατικού καπιταλισμού! 
Τα μέσα παραγωγής και τα προϊόντα της παραγωγής ανήκουν στην ηγεσία του κόμματος, δεν είναι κοινωνικοποιημένα!
Η λέξη κομμουνισμός που χρησιμοποιήθηκε κατά κύριο λόγο από το Μαρξ δηλώνει την αταξική και ακρατική κοινωνία.
Σ' αυτά τα καθεστώτα όμως στη θέση της αστικής τάξης βρίσκεται η κομματική γραφειοκρατία.
Ο Λένιν διαστρέβλωσε και καπηλεύτηκε το μαρξισμό/κομμουνισμό.
Οι δε Στάλιν, Πολ Ποτ, οικογένεια Κιμ κτλ τον διέσυραν...

Το "πείραμα" btw έχει στεριώσει εδώ και αρκετές δεκαετίες στην Κριστιάνια της Κοπεγχάγης...

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

Δεν είπα ότι οι νέοι είναι χ κ οι μεγάλοι είναι ψ, είπα συνήθως τί συμβαίνει.
Επίσης γιατί γράφεις ότι συγχέω τον αναρχισμό με τον κομμουνισμό? Θα ήμουν τουλάχιστον αγράμματη αν το είχα κάνει!Για τον μεν αναρχισμό έγραψα ότι σαν πείραμα έχει αποτύχει, το δε κομμουνισμό, τον ανέφερα επειδή αφ'ενός μεν ο κολλεκτιβισμός που ανέφερες συνιστούσε στάδιο εδραίωσής του, κ αφ'ετέρου εν σχέσει με τα δεινά του καπιταλισμού, που επίσης ανέφερες.
Τώρα σίγουρα ο Λένιν κ οι συνεχιστές του διαστρέβλωσαν τη μαρξιστική θεωρία, αλλά ακόμα κ για τη "γνήσια" μαρξιστική θεωρία επέτρεψέ μου να διατηρώ τις αμφιβολίες μου για την υποκρισία του εμπνευστή της, ο οποίος από τη μια ευαγγελιζόνταν μια κοινωνία "όπου κ καθένας θα προσέφερε σύμφωνα με τις ικανότητες του κ θα λάμβανε βάσει των αναγκών του", κ από την άλλη δεν επέτρεψε στην κόρη του να παντρευτεί αυτόν που ήθελε....... επειδή ήταν φτωχός.
Κ από πού κ ως πού Β. Κορέα κ ΕΣΣΔ "κρατικός καπιταλισμός"???? Επειδή τα μέσα παραγωγής ανήκουν στο κόμμα? Μα απουσιάζουν θεμελιώδη συστατικά στοιχεία της έννοιας του καπιταλισμού, όπως το κέρδος, η αξιολόγηση, ο (υπερ)καταναλωτισμός, η προστασία των ατομικών δικαιωμάτων κ ελευθεριών (αν όχι στον ιδανικό βαθμό, καμία σχέση όμως με τα κομμουνιστικά καθεστώτα), η ύπαρξη αντιπολίτευσης, η στάση της οποίας να μπορεί να επηρεάσει την πορεία της οικονομίας, η λειτουργία χρηματιστηριακών αγορών, κλπ κλπ!
Αν δεν κάνω λάθος η Κριστιάνα είναι μια κοινότητα με ορισμένα χαρακτηριστικά αυτονομίας, όπου σχεδόν όλες οι αποφάσεις κ στο μέτρο που της έχει παραχωρηθεί η αρμοδιότητα, λαμβάνονται από τους κατοίκους της. Αν συμβαίνει κάτι παραπάνω, το οποίο λογικό να μην το ξέρω αφού δεν έχω ασχοληθεί ιδιαίτερα με το θέμα, στείλε κάποιο link να το τσεκάρω. όσο ζεις μαθαίνεις. Κ εγώ έχω ανοικτούς ορίζοντες να μάθω κάτι καινούριο. Βλέπεις τον κουμμουνισμό τον έκανα κομμουνισμό (εντάξει το ξέρω από τη λέξη κομμούνα βγαίνει, εξ'ού κ η Κομμούνα του Παρισιού). 
ΥΓ: όσοι έχουμε αποδεχθεί την ύπαρξη των κτηνωδιών κ καταστροφών της ανθρωπότητας, γιατί στραβοί δεν είμαστε, δε σημαίνει ότι τις αποδεχόμαστε κ ως ενέργειες.

----------


## alter

Ειναι πρωτη φορα που μπαινω σε φορουμ και που συμμετεχω σε τετοια συζητηη αλλα ηταν αδυνατο να μην εμπλακω. δεν ηξερα οτι υπαρχουν κι αλλοι ανθρωποι που ζουν ΤΟΝ ΙΔΙΟ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ εφιαλτη με μενα. Γνωρισα εναν συναδελφο 1 χρονο πριν. Για να με κατακτησει εκανε 2-3 μηνες προσπαθειες και με κερδισε με την εξυπναδα, το χιουμορ και την προσωπικοτητα του. Ηταν ασχημος αλλα τον ερωτευτηκα ΤΟΣΟ ΔΥΝΑΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΗΘΙΝΑ που δε θα αλλαζα ΤΙΠΟΤΑ πανω του. Τον αγαπησα και τελος. Μαλιστα πιστευα θα νοιωθω μια ζωη θεα διπλα του. ΛΟΛ..... Το ονειρο, η καλη του συμπεριφορα και ο ερωτας του σε 2-3 μηνες αλλαξαν. Αργα και σταθερα εδειχνε ενα ενα ΟΛΑ αυτα τα κριτηρια της ναρκισσιστικης συμπεριφορας. Στην αρχη νομιζα ηταν απλα τσιγουνης. Μετα την αδιαφορια του την εβλεπα σαν αργασιομανια. Αυτο που δεν μπορουσα να εξηγησω ηταν η απαθεια και τη αδιαφορια που ειχε στα παιδια απο τον προηγουμενι του γαμο που ενω ελεγε συνεχως οτι τα λατρευε δεν τα εβλεπε ποτε. Και αν η κορη του ειχε πεσει και ειχε ανοιξει το κεφλι της και εστελνε φωτο στα αιματα και αυτος δεν ιδρωσε και ξεμπερδεψε με ενα 2λεπτο τηλεφωνημα ενω ηταν μολις 20λεπτα μακρια φαντασου ποσο ενδιαφερον ειχε αποθεμα για μενα. Ο ερωτας του συντομα εγινε προσβολες κρυμμενες πισω απο χιουμορ. Και καλα με πειραζε αλλα εκανε συνεχως σχολια για το παχος μου (ειμαι 49 κιλα, 1,68 υψος) την τεμπελια μου (στο ενα ρεπω το μηνα που εχω) και σε καθε τι εβρισκε ευκαιρια. Μου εκανε εντθπωση που παρα το οτι μου μιλουσε για γαμο δε αποκαλυψε ποτε στη δουλεια οτι ημασταν μαζι ενω συγκατοικουσαμε κανονικα απο την 1η εβδομαδα. Δεν ανεφερε ποτε την υπαρξη μου στην αδελφη του που ειχαν αριστες σχεσεις κ καθημερινη επαφη, ουτε σε γονεις κ φιλους. Ειχα γνωρισει μονο εναν κοολητο του παμπλουτο πντρεμενο με μια ρωσιδα βιζιτα 30 χρονια μικροτερη. Ελεγε συναχεια ψεματα. Δεν εδινε αναφορα που ειναι, τι κανει με ποιον ειναι. ΟΛΟ ελειπε και καλα για δουλιρσες. Με λατρευε στα λογια αλλα καταλαβα συντομα οτι με ηθελε μονο σαν λιμανι στα βραδια και παρεα διοτι σεξ καναμε 2 φορες τον μηνα μετα απο δικες μου πιεσεις και παλι με ελεγε ανωμαλη και τοι σκεφτομαι μονο αυτο. Επισης δε με φιλησε ΠΟΤΕ. ΠΟΤΕ! εκανα υπομονη. Αλοιωθηκε ο χαρακτηραςμου. Δεν ημουνα ποτε μαλακας θυμα αλλα στα πλαισια της κατανοησης και της λογικης υποχωρησης χωρις να το καταλαβω εγινα υποχειριο του. Οταν επιανα λαθη του η οφθαλμοφανη φαουλ και ψεματα του ουρλιαζε και με ελεγε τρελη!!!!!! Και εφευγε απο το σπιτι για να επιστρεψει μονος του την επομενη και να μου πει οτι με συγχωρει! (αστειο?) Πλον φτασαμε σε ενα σημειο που φανερα με αντιπαθει. Ειμαστε σα ζευγαρι που μισιεται και ουτε αυτο ξερει γαιτι ειναι μαζι. Οτι κανω και οτι πω πιανεται για τσακωμο. το κλιμα ειναι σκατα. Το μονο που με απασχολει ειναι αν θα βρω ξανα την αυτοπεποιθηση μου μετα απο ολο αυτο το μπουλιγκ.

----------


## nick190813

> Ειναι πρωτη φορα που μπαινω σε φορουμ και που συμμετεχω σε τετοια συζητηη αλλα ηταν αδυνατο να μην εμπλακω. δεν ηξερα οτι υπαρχουν κι αλλοι ανθρωποι που ζουν ΤΟΝ ΙΔΙΟ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ εφιαλτη με μενα. Γνωρισα εναν συναδελφο 1 χρονο πριν. Για να με κατακτησει εκανε 2-3 μηνες προσπαθειες και με κερδισε με την εξυπναδα, το χιουμορ και την προσωπικοτητα του. Ηταν ασχημος αλλα τον ερωτευτηκα ΤΟΣΟ ΔΥΝΑΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΗΘΙΝΑ που δε θα αλλαζα ΤΙΠΟΤΑ πανω του. Τον αγαπησα και τελος. Μαλιστα πιστευα θα νοιωθω μια ζωη θεα διπλα του. ΛΟΛ..... Το ονειρο, η καλη του συμπεριφορα και ο ερωτας του σε 2-3 μηνες αλλαξαν. Αργα και σταθερα εδειχνε ενα ενα ΟΛΑ αυτα τα κριτηρια της ναρκισσιστικης συμπεριφορας. Στην αρχη νομιζα ηταν απλα τσιγουνης. Μετα την αδιαφορια του την εβλεπα σαν αργασιομανια. Αυτο που δεν μπορουσα να εξηγησω ηταν η απαθεια και τη αδιαφορια που ειχε στα παιδια απο τον προηγουμενι του γαμο που ενω ελεγε συνεχως οτι τα λατρευε δεν τα εβλεπε ποτε. Και αν η κορη του ειχε πεσει και ειχε ανοιξει το κεφλι της και εστελνε φωτο στα αιματα και αυτος δεν ιδρωσε και ξεμπερδεψε με ενα 2λεπτο τηλεφωνημα ενω ηταν μολις 20λεπτα μακρια φαντασου ποσο ενδιαφερον ειχε αποθεμα για μενα. Ο ερωτας του συντομα εγινε προσβολες κρυμμενες πισω απο χιουμορ. Και καλα με πειραζε αλλα εκανε συνεχως σχολια για το παχος μου (ειμαι 49 κιλα, 1,68 υψος) την τεμπελια μου (στο ενα ρεπω το μηνα που εχω) και σε καθε τι εβρισκε ευκαιρια. Μου εκανε εντθπωση που παρα το οτι μου μιλουσε για γαμο δε αποκαλυψε ποτε στη δουλεια οτι ημασταν μαζι ενω συγκατοικουσαμε κανονικα απο την 1η εβδομαδα. Δεν ανεφερε ποτε την υπαρξη μου στην αδελφη του που ειχαν αριστες σχεσεις κ καθημερινη επαφη, ουτε σε γονεις κ φιλους. Ειχα γνωρισει μονο εναν κοολητο του παμπλουτο πντρεμενο με μια ρωσιδα βιζιτα 30 χρονια μικροτερη. Ελεγε συναχεια ψεματα. Δεν εδινε αναφορα που ειναι, τι κανει με ποιον ειναι. ΟΛΟ ελειπε και καλα για δουλιρσες. Με λατρευε στα λογια αλλα καταλαβα συντομα οτι με ηθελε μονο σαν λιμανι στα βραδια και παρεα διοτι σεξ καναμε 2 φορες τον μηνα μετα απο δικες μου πιεσεις και παλι με ελεγε ανωμαλη και τοι σκεφτομαι μονο αυτο. Επισης δε με φιλησε ΠΟΤΕ. ΠΟΤΕ! εκανα υπομονη. Αλοιωθηκε ο χαρακτηραςμου. Δεν ημουνα ποτε μαλακας θυμα αλλα στα πλαισια της κατανοησης και της λογικης υποχωρησης χωρις να το καταλαβω εγινα υποχειριο του. Οταν επιανα λαθη του η οφθαλμοφανη φαουλ και ψεματα του ουρλιαζε και με ελεγε τρελη!!!!!! Και εφευγε απο το σπιτι για να επιστρεψει μονος του την επομενη και να μου πει οτι με συγχωρει! (αστειο?) Πλον φτασαμε σε ενα σημειο που φανερα με αντιπαθει. Ειμαστε σα ζευγαρι που μισιεται και ουτε αυτο ξερει γαιτι ειναι μαζι. Οτι κανω και οτι πω πιανεται για τσακωμο. το κλιμα ειναι σκατα. Το μονο που με απασχολει ειναι αν θα βρω ξανα την αυτοπεποιθηση μου μετα απο ολο αυτο το μπουλιγκ.


Θα την ξαναβρεις την αυτοπεποιθηση σ μολις τον σουταρεις απο διπλα σ.

ΤΟσο καιρο απορω γτ ακομα δεν τον εχεις χωρισεις ???.οσο περισσοτερο εισται μαζι τοσο χειροτερα γινεσαι.....

----------


## GeorgeGr1

Αφηστε την υπεραναλυση.
Ειτε ναρκισσος ειτε μεταιχμιακος ειτε κολοχαρακτηρας ειτε οτιδηποτε αλλο διακρινεται απο κατι που δεν διαθετει το θυμα και ειναι η αρχη ολου του κακου.
Την ΑΧΑΡΙΣΤΙΑ.

Μην γελιεστε και πεφτετε στην παγιδα πως εχετε χαμηλοτερη αυτοεκτιμηση διοτι:
Ο τύπος του αχάριστου όχι μόνο δεν αναγνωρίζει τις ευεργεσίες που έχει καρπωθεί, αλλά και όταν βρεθεί σε πλεονεκτική θέση με ευκολία και χαιρέκακη διάθεση πρόθυμα στρέφεται εναντίον του ευεργέτη του. Πρόκειται προφανώς για μια ενδόμυχη ζήλεια, ένα καλοκρυμμένο συναίσθημα φθόνου που κατακάθεται στην ψυχή του και πηγάζει από το γεγονός της συναίσθησης ότι ο ευεργέτης του διαθέτει ηθικό μεγαλείο (αλλιώς δεν θα ήταν ευεργέτης) το οποίο ο ίδιος δεν διαθέτει.

----------


## Honestm6

> θα ηθελα να προσθεσω 2-3 πραγματακια - δεδομενα ακομη. 
> 
> Εδω και 15 μηνες που ειμαστε μαζι, οποτε εχει αγχος-φοβο ειμαι εκει και προσκολλαται πανω μου. Εμφανιζει ενα τρυφερο προσωπο, με κανει να νιωθω μοναδικος και με ατακες του στυλ "τι θα εκανα χωρις εσενα " κτλ. Οταν κατι της παει καλα ή περναει ανεμελα ειναι σαν να μην υπαρχω. Εντελως αλλο προσωπο. Αυτη η εναλλαγη μπορει να συμβει και σε 1 μερα μεσα ή και σε ωρες.
> Ειναι "τσιγκουνα". υπολογιζει πολυ το χρημα. δεν ξερω αν συνδεεται και με τσιγκουνια συναισθηματων. πχ ολο αυτο το διαστημα μου εχει κανει 1 δωρο μονο, οταν εγω την γεμιζω με δωρα κτλ. και το επιπλεον θεμα ειναι πως οταν το εχασα το δωρο, τσαντιστηκε και το πηρε εντελως προσωπικα


Η κοπελα πασχει οπως η μητερα της απο Διπολικη διαταραχη. Βρες αρθρα που αναλυουν την ασθενεια κ διαβασε . Θα δεις οτι θα βρεις πολλα κοινα με την συμπεριφορα της κοπελας.

----------


## Honestm6

Η κοπελα πασχει απο Διπολικη διαταραχη οπως η μητερα της. Η συμπεριφορα που περιγραφεις αυτη η ασθενεια ειναι. Βρες αρθρα πανω στην ασθενεια αυτη κ διαβασε θα καταλαβεις.

----------


## GeorgeGr1

> Εγώ πάλι δε μπορώ να καταλάβω αυτή τη διάκριση στην οποία γίνεται συχνά αναφορά ανάμεσα στον "απλά κωλοχαρακτήρα" και στη διαταραγμένη προσωπικότητα...
> Είναι δηλαδή ποτέ δυνατόν να είσαι "απλά κωλοχαρακτήρας" και να είσαι ψυχολογικά υγιής?
> Όταν με διάφορους τρόπους δε σέβεσαι τους άλλους, όταν παραβιάζεις τον πιο στοιχειώδη για την αρμονική κοινωνική συμβίωση και θεμελιώδη ηθικό κανόνα ΜΗΝ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΑΛΛΟΥΣ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΔΕ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ, όλο και κάποιο ψυχολογικό κουσούρι δεν κρύβεται από πίσω?


Εγω νομιζω οτι ο κολοχαρακτηρας εχει επιγνωση και θελει να κανει το ασχημο που θα κανει. Η διαταραγμενη προσωπικοτητα παιζει να μην αντιλαμβανεται το κακο που κανει η ακομη χειρότερα να βλεπει τον αλλο σαν κακο, χειριστικο κτλ.
Μπορει να πεσεις δηλαδη σε ναρκισσο με καλο χαρακτηρα και σε ναρκισσο με κακο χαρακτηρα. Οπου και να πεσεις θα φλερταρεις με την καταστροφη και ισως την βιωσεις πολυ πιο άσχημα σε αυτον με τον καλο χαρακτηρα.

----------

